# Any Christian Ladies want to pray for BFP?!



## chichifab

Hello,

Don't know if this type of thread has been done before. I am Christian and I am on a journey to my first pregnancy. I have had 3 cycle of ivf with 1 bfn, 1 no transfer and my last one which was BFP but ended in a miscarriage. 
I know this is a very difficult journey emotionally and physically and I am hoping there ladies out there who want to pray for one another and to share prayer points and scriptures. 

Hebrews 11:11 (NIV)
[11] And by faith even Sarah, who was past childbearing age, was enabled to bear children because she considered him faithful who had made the promise.


----------



## bballbaby

Jeremiah 29:11
New International Version (NIV)
11 For I know the plans I have for you, declares the Lord, plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future.

Love this one too :) 




chichifab said:


> Hello,
> 
> Don't know if this type of thread has been done before. I am Christian and I am on a journey to my first pregnancy. I have had 3 cycle of ivf with 1 bfn, 1 no transfer and my last one which was BFP but ended in a miscarriage.
> I know this is a very difficult journey emotionally and physically and I am hoping there ladies out there who want to pray for one another and to share prayer points and scriptures.
> 
> Hebrews 11:11 (NIV)
> [11] And by faith even Sarah, who was past childbearing age, was enabled to bear children because she considered him faithful who had made the promise.


----------



## chichifab

Hi bballbay!

How are you,

Lovely scripture and how nice to get a reply! Read your signature, so sorry you lost your angel. I had a MC recently myself and its heart breaking but I know the God we serve has the best planned for us. 

Psalm 113:9 (NIV)
[9] He settles the childless woman in her home as a happy mother of children. Praise the Lord.


----------



## bballbaby

Hello!

Thanks for your note. I am sorry for your loss as well. I am still going through the miscarriage part. I am hoping to try another FET cycle around the holidays. Where are you in your journey friend? Thanks for reminding me that he has the best planned for us in his time....not our time. 

I read this book called "You're Late Again Lord" because I was/am struggling with letting go of my plan for my life. It is really a good read and I just wanted to pass along in case that was something you would be interested in. 

https://www.amazon.com/Youre-Again-Impatient-Womans-Timing/dp/1586604104

I pray your miracle is near for you friend! Love and prayers for you! :hugs:

Here is another one of my favorite verses. Thank you for sharing yours as well! 

Phillippians 4:6-7
Do not be anxious about anything, but in everything, by prayer and petition, with thanksgiving, present your requests to God.7 And the peace of God, which transcends all understanding, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus.




chichifab said:


> Hi bballbay!
> 
> How are you,
> 
> Lovely scripture and how nice to get a reply! Read your signature, so sorry you lost your angel. I had a MC recently myself and its heart breaking but I know the God we serve has the best planned for us.
> 
> Psalm 113:9 (NIV)
> [9] He settles the childless woman in her home as a happy mother of children. Praise the Lord.


----------



## chichifab

Thank you so much! I will definitely get that book. It's sounds like just what I need. I am currently in my 2WW, the worst period! It's hard not knowing, but all I have to do is leave it up to God. After trying for about 3 years with no success, it's hard to stay positive but with prayer and trusting in him, I some how pull through. 

The scripture you shared was just what I needed! I have also read this book and its very good especially if you have suffered a loss

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/0892747560/?tag=hydra0b-21&hvadid=9557943789&ref=asc_df_0892747560

When is your FET? I Will definitely put you in my prayers!!!:hugs:


----------



## bballbaby

Thanks for the book! I will definitely check that out! 

After going through this journey I am fearful of the whole process. I always pray - "I can do anything through God who gives me strength." It brings peace to my mind knowing that he is walking with us even in those dark days. OH the 2WW!! What an exciting and nerve wracking time! You are in my prayers dear! Please keep in touch and let me know how you are doing. God will give you strength to get through this time. It is just so hard no knowing...and of course the desire to want it to happen now...and I always thought I'd be done having kids by now. But again, I am reminded it is in his time...not mine. I honestly though believe that I have grown closer to God through this waiting time. I grew up in the church and have always known God but this infertility journey has made me grow much closer. So for that I can be thankful. I pray this cycle is it for you friend! 

I love christian music as well. This is one of my favorites... 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1q8pWgDsv1E

Take care friend. God is not through with us yet!




chichifab said:


> Thank you so much! I will definitely get that book. It's sounds like just what I need. I am currently in my 2WW, the worst period! It's hard not knowing, but all I have to do is leave it up to God. After trying for about 3 years with no success, it's hard to stay positive but with prayer and trusting in him, I some how pull through.
> 
> The scripture you shared was just what I needed! I have also read this book and its very good especially if you have suffered a loss
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/0892747560/?tag=hydra0b-21&hvadid=9557943789&ref=asc_df_0892747560
> 
> When is your FET? I Will definitely put you in my prayers!!!:hugs:


----------



## bballbaby

I forgot to mention in my last post. I just found out this cycle didn't work about 2 weeks ago. I am planning on calling this week to schedule an appointment with my doctor to see the plan for the next cycle. I am hoping to get another try with my November cycle. I appreciate your prayers! You are in my prayers as well friend! I have been in your shoes and know all of the emotions running through you during this 2WW. :hugs:



chichifab said:


> Thank you so much! I will definitely get that book. It's sounds like just what I need. I am currently in my 2WW, the worst period! It's hard not knowing, but all I have to do is leave it up to God. After trying for about 3 years with no success, it's hard to stay positive but with prayer and trusting in him, I some how pull through.
> 
> The scripture you shared was just what I needed! I have also read this book and its very good especially if you have suffered a loss
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/0892747560/?tag=hydra0b-21&hvadid=9557943789&ref=asc_df_0892747560
> 
> When is your FET? I Will definitely put you in my prayers!!!:hugs:


----------



## chichifab

Thank you so much for your post and that wonderful song! Its amazing, I love Christian music!! That was just what I needed. I'm so sorry your last cycle didn't work but I will pray that The Lord directs you towards the path you need to take at your follow up. They may try something new. 

Talking of something new, they put me on baby aspirin and steroids on this cycle to help with my implantation and avoid misscariage. I have been really struggling today even after church to be positive. I have been having bad cramps since yesterday and I am only 3dp2dt!! I woke up at 4 this morning as I couldn't sleep because of the pain. I prayed about it hoping that God will see me through. I'm now thinking of reaching for some paracetamol pain killers to see if they will help. I pray that it's a good sign but you never now. 

Just like you, my infertility has really made me closer to God and I am glad!!! We can get through anything with God, nothing is beyond his reach!!! Let me know how you get on, and I am glad that I have you to share this with. God brings angels in your life from all sort of places. 
Stay blessed my friend ;)


----------



## bballbaby

I'm sorry that your having cramps. I hope you are feeling better by the time you read this note! It is so hard to not over analyze symptoms during that 2ww. Every little twinge I felt I wondered what was going on....then I was sure it was just probably gas :dohh: I hear you about being positive. This journey is such an emotional roller coaster. I still have my moments. I feel like in those slow times in life I can let my mind get the best of me. I know the devil takes over my thoughts and the fear of the unknown can be so scary. God is testing us. 

James 1:2-4 - 2 Consider it pure joy, my brothers, whenever you face trials of many kinds, 3 because you know that the testing of your faith develops perseverance. 4 Perseverance must finish its work so that you may be mature and complete, not lacking anything.

I don't know about the joy thing and being tested but someday we will hopefully look back on this period of our lives and see the wonderful story our Lord was weaving throughout our lives. 

I'm glad to have met you! Please keep me posted. You are in my prayers. :hugs:



chichifab said:


> Thank you so much for your post and that wonderful song! Its amazing, I love Christian music!! That was just what I needed. I'm so sorry your last cycle didn't work but I will pray that The Lord directs you towards the path you need to take at your follow up. They may try something new.
> 
> Talking of something new, they put me on baby aspirin and steroids on this cycle to help with my implantation and avoid misscariage. I have been really struggling today even after church to be positive. I have been having bad cramps since yesterday and I am only 3dp2dt!! I woke up at 4 this morning as I couldn't sleep because of the pain. I prayed about it hoping that God will see me through. I'm now thinking of reaching for some paracetamol pain killers to see if they will help. I pray that it's a good sign but you never now.
> 
> Just like you, my infertility has really made me closer to God and I am glad!!! We can get through anything with God, nothing is beyond his reach!!! Let me know how you get on, and I am glad that I have you to share this with. God brings angels in your life from all sort of places.
> Stay blessed my friend ;)


----------



## chichifab

Hi bballbaby,

I'm feeling a lot better today. My cramps are mild now. I know what you mean about over analysing any twinge. DH keeps telling me that what will be will be no matter how scared I get. It's just great to remember that our blessings are already there for us, it's all about God's timing. He knows whether I will get a BFP or not. I a bit calmer now. All I have to do is to get that book you recommend and read it in my 2WW :coffee:

Enough about me, how are you doing? Did you get to arrange your follow up appointment? 

Exodus 23:25-26 (NIV)
[25] Worship the Lord your God, and his blessing will be on your food and water. I will take away sickness from among you, [26] and none will miscarry or be barren in your land. I will give you a full life span.

Our breakthrough will come, all we have to do is to trust him :kiss:






bballbaby said:


> I'm sorry that your having cramps. I hope you are feeling better by the time you read this note! It is so hard to not over analyze symptoms during that 2ww. Every little twinge I felt I wondered what was going on....then I was sure it was just probably gas :dohh: I hear you about being positive. This journey is such an emotional roller coaster. I still have my moments. I feel like in those slow times in life I can let my mind get the best of me. I know the devil takes over my thoughts and the fear of the unknown can be so scary. God is testing us.
> 
> James 1:2-4 - 2 Consider it pure joy, my brothers, whenever you face trials of many kinds, 3 because you know that the testing of your faith develops perseverance. 4 Perseverance must finish its work so that you may be mature and complete, not lacking anything.
> 
> I don't know about the joy thing and being tested but someday we will hopefully look back on this period of our lives and see the wonderful story our Lord was weaving throughout our lives.
> 
> I'm glad to have met you! Please keep me posted. You are in my prayers. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> chichifab said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your post and that wonderful song! Its amazing, I love Christian music!! That was just what I needed. I'm so sorry your last cycle didn't work but I will pray that The Lord directs you towards the path you need to take at your follow up. They may try something new.
> 
> Talking of something new, they put me on baby aspirin and steroids on this cycle to help with my implantation and avoid misscariage. I have been really struggling today even after church to be positive. I have been having bad cramps since yesterday and I am only 3dp2dt!! I woke up at 4 this morning as I couldn't sleep because of the pain. I prayed about it hoping that God will see me through. I'm now thinking of reaching for some paracetamol pain killers to see if they will help. I pray that it's a good sign but you never now.
> 
> Just like you, my infertility has really made me closer to God and I am glad!!! We can get through anything with God, nothing is beyond his reach!!! Let me know how you get on, and I am glad that I have you to share this with. God brings angels in your life from all sort of places.
> Stay blessed my friend ;)Click to expand...


----------



## chichifab

Oh! plus the scripture you shared is very true! The devil wants us to give up, but we shouldn't give him the satisfaction!!


----------



## pk2of8

Hi ladies...I hope it's okay that I join you. I am also a Christian, and it is only by the grace of God that I make it through each heartbreaking cycle with faith to keep going and continue hoping for the next. 

My dh and I have been ttc for close to 28 months. I have 4 children from a previous marriage, but dh has no bio children and we desperately want to share the joy and miracle of new life together. We tried ivf/icsi one year ago and had a chemical. We haven't been able to try again since then because we are completely oop and have had several other expenses come up that has prevented us from being able to save. 

In any case, it was exactly what I needed to see your posts. I will definitely be praying for both of you as I hope you will pray for me. A scripture passage that has recently blessed my heart is from Isaiah 54:1-10 ....

Sing, O barren [woman], You who have not borne! Break forth into singing, and cry aloud, You who have not labored with child! For more are the children of the desolate Than the children of the married woman, says the Lord. Enlarge the place of your tent, And let them stretch out the curtains of your dwellings; Do not spare; Lengthen your cords, And strengthen your stakes. For you shall expand to the right and to the left, And your descendants will inherit the nations, And make the desolate cities inhabited. Do not fear, for you will not be ashamed; Neither be disgraced, for you will not be put to shame; For you will forget the shame of your youth, And will not remember the reproach of your widowhood anymore. For your Maker is your husband, The Lord of hosts is His name; And your Redeemer is the Holy One of Israel; He is called the God of the whole earth. For the Lord has called you Like a woman forsaken and grieved in spirit, Like a youthful wife when you were refused, Says your God. For a mere moment I have forsaken you, But with great mercies I will gather you. With a little wrath I hid My face from you for a moment; But with everlasting kindness I will have mercy on you, Says the Lord, your Redeemer. For this is like the waters of Noah to Me; For as I have sworn That the waters of Noah would no longer cover the earth, So have I sworn That I would not be angry with you, nor rebuke you. For the mountains shall depart And the hills be removed, But My kindness shall not depart from you, Nor shall My covenant of peace be removed, Says the Lord, who has mercy on you. (Isaiah 54:1-10 NKJV)

:hugs::hug:


----------



## bballbaby

welcome! nice to have you join us. i hear you about making in through each cycle by the grace of God. thank you for your scripture. i enjoyed reading it. will keep you in my prayers. :hugs:



pk2of8 said:


> Hi ladies...I hope it's okay that I join you. I am also a Christian, and it is only by the grace of God that I make it through each heartbreaking cycle with faith to keep going and continue hoping for the next.
> 
> My dh and I have been ttc for close to 28 months. I have 4 children from a previous marriage, but dh has no bio children and we desperately want to share the joy and miracle of new life together. We tried ivf/icsi one year ago and had a chemical. We haven't been able to try again since then because we are completely oop and have had several other expenses come up that has prevented us from being able to save.
> 
> In any case, it was exactly what I needed to see your posts. I will definitely be praying for both of you as I hope you will pray for me. A scripture passage that has recently blessed my heart is from Isaiah 54:1-10 ....
> 
> Sing, O barren [woman], You who have not borne! Break forth into singing, and cry aloud, You who have not labored with child! For more are the children of the desolate Than the children of the married woman, says the Lord. Enlarge the place of your tent, And let them stretch out the curtains of your dwellings; Do not spare; Lengthen your cords, And strengthen your stakes. For you shall expand to the right and to the left, And your descendants will inherit the nations, And make the desolate cities inhabited. Do not fear, for you will not be ashamed; Neither be disgraced, for you will not be put to shame; For you will forget the shame of your youth, And will not remember the reproach of your widowhood anymore. For your Maker is your husband, The Lord of hosts is His name; And your Redeemer is the Holy One of Israel; He is called the God of the whole earth. For the Lord has called you Like a woman forsaken and grieved in spirit, Like a youthful wife when you were refused, Says your God. For a mere moment I have forsaken you, But with great mercies I will gather you. With a little wrath I hid My face from you for a moment; But with everlasting kindness I will have mercy on you, Says the Lord, your Redeemer. For this is like the waters of Noah to Me; For as I have sworn That the waters of Noah would no longer cover the earth, So have I sworn That I would not be angry with you, nor rebuke you. For the mountains shall depart And the hills be removed, But My kindness shall not depart from you, Nor shall My covenant of peace be removed, Says the Lord, who has mercy on you. (Isaiah 54:1-10 NKJV)
> 
> :hugs::hug:


----------



## bballbaby

i did get a follow up appointment for this friday. i'm curious what changes the doctor will suggest this time. back into that waiting room i go again....i was so hoping to be done with this.....


anyhow....Philippians 4:6
6 Be anxious for nothing, but in everything by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be made known to God.

here is one of my favorite amy grant songs....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Gm1lVWXwEs

hope you all have a great day/night depending on when you read this. 




chichifab said:


> Oh! plus the scripture you shared is very true! The devil wants us to give up, but we shouldn't give him the satisfaction!!


----------



## chichifab

You are so welcome to join my dear!:happydance:

What a wonderful scripture you shared! It's has put a few this in perspective. That God doesn't want to punish or shame us. Thank you for your prayers and we will definitely put you in our prayers. :hugs:



pk2of8 said:


> Hi ladies...I hope it's okay that I join you. I am also a Christian, and it is only by the grace of God that I make it through each heartbreaking cycle with faith to keep going and continue hoping for the next.
> 
> My dh and I have been ttc for close to 28 months. I have 4 children from a previous marriage, but dh has no bio children and we desperately want to share the joy and miracle of new life together. We tried ivf/icsi one year ago and had a chemical. We haven't been able to try again since then because we are completely oop and have had several other expenses come up that has prevented us from being able to save.
> 
> In any case, it was exactly what I needed to see your posts. I will definitely be praying for both of you as I hope you will pray for me. A scripture passage that has recently blessed my heart is from Isaiah 54:1-10 ....
> 
> Sing, O barren [woman], You who have not borne! Break forth into singing, and cry aloud, You who have not labored with child! For more are the children of the desolate Than the children of the married woman, says the Lord. Enlarge the place of your tent, And let them stretch out the curtains of your dwellings; Do not spare; Lengthen your cords, And strengthen your stakes. For you shall expand to the right and to the left, And your descendants will inherit the nations, And make the desolate cities inhabited. Do not fear, for you will not be ashamed; Neither be disgraced, for you will not be put to shame; For you will forget the shame of your youth, And will not remember the reproach of your widowhood anymore. For your Maker is your husband, The Lord of hosts is His name; And your Redeemer is the Holy One of Israel; He is called the God of the whole earth. For the Lord has called you Like a woman forsaken and grieved in spirit, Like a youthful wife when you were refused, Says your God. For a mere moment I have forsaken you, But with great mercies I will gather you. With a little wrath I hid My face from you for a moment; But with everlasting kindness I will have mercy on you, Says the Lord, your Redeemer. For this is like the waters of Noah to Me; For as I have sworn That the waters of Noah would no longer cover the earth, So have I sworn That I would not be angry with you, nor rebuke you. For the mountains shall depart And the hills be removed, But My kindness shall not depart from you, Nor shall My covenant of peace be removed, Says the Lord, who has mercy on you. (Isaiah 54:1-10 NKJV)
> 
> :hugs::hug:


----------



## chichifab

What a great song bballbaby! It's so true!!




bballbaby said:


> i did get a follow up appointment for this friday. i'm curious what changes the doctor will suggest this time. back into that waiting room i go again....i was so hoping to be done with this.....
> 
> 
> anyhow....Philippians 4:6
> 6 Be anxious for nothing, but in everything by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be made known to God.
> 
> here is one of my favorite amy grant songs....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Gm1lVWXwEs
> 
> hope you all have a great day/night depending on when you read this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chichifab said:
> 
> 
> Oh! plus the scripture you shared is very true! The devil wants us to give up, but we shouldn't give him the satisfaction!!Click to expand...


----------



## chichifab

Bballbaby - that's great! I'm sure they will come up with something a bit different this time. Just make sure you ask them all the questions you have. 

PK2of8 - Glad you have joined us. I will pray that God enables you to save for the next cycle and that it comes around soon 

If you have any specific prayer requests let them known so that we can get into prayer together. AFM, still hanging in there .....

Just like the Amy Grant song, just because it doesn't happen soon enough doesn't mean it will not happen ;)

Hebrews 6:13-15 (NIV)
[13] When God made his promise to Abraham, since there was no one greater for him to swear by, he swore by himself, [14] saying, &#8220;I will surely bless you and give you many descendants.&#8221; [15] And so after waiting patiently, Abraham received what was promised.


----------



## augustluvers

I want to join you ladies :hugs:

I'm 24 years old and I've been a pastors kid since I was 5 years old. I love the Lord with all my heart :)

I'm been trying to concieve my first child since November 2007 (Almost 5 years now)... I'm currently going through fertility treatments, I'm in the middle of my Tamoxifen cycle (cd 20 today). Alot has happened my emotions have been all over the place. Sometimes I have doubted and others I have had faith. It's a rollercoster ride for sure especially for us women who know to trust in the Lord and yet sometimes we just can't let ourselves to do it. 

I was given the following book as a gift from a church friend and I found it to be AMAZING! It will make you cry and laugh and feel a lot better about the fertility process. I currently also found three other books but I don't remember the names. I will post them when I get home tonight from work. 

I look forward to getting to know you and joining you in the journey with the hope, faith and love of the Lord. Blessing to you all!

https://www.amazon.com/Hope-Deferred-Couples-Coping-Infertility/dp/0880703032

https://www.amazon.com/Hannahs-Hope...&qid=1349185211&sr=1-1&keywords=Hannah's+Hope


----------



## augustluvers

These are songs that bring me piece in this time of TTC, first is the artis and then the song title. 

Selah - I Turn to You

Me in Motion - Let Mercy Hold You

Plumb - Need You Now


----------



## augustluvers

Here is a book I found for our Husbands. I'm going to order it on my Ipad so that my husband can read something LOL 

https://www.amazon.com/What-Expect-When-Shes-Expecting/dp/1616080582/ref=pd_sim_b_4

Sometimes we are so caught up in our own emtions that we forget about our husbands and how much they endure.


----------



## chichifab

Hey augustluvers!!

Great to have you on board!! Thanks for sharing those books/songs I will definitely check them out. 

I just came back from our church ladies tea and coffee meeting and a friend of mine who as an 18 month old IVF little boy gave me some encouragement. 

Lets focus on God and let him do the rest! Amen!!!


----------



## bballbaby

Nice to meet you Augustluvers! Welcome! Thank you for your book/songs....I will definitely check those out. Isn't it amazing how a scripture, song or book can just turn your perspective around? I am trying to use my waiting time to grow closer to him....to learn something each time my heart breaks. 

Hope you all have a great day! :) 



augustluvers said:


> I want to join you ladies :hugs:
> 
> I'm 24 years old and I've been a pastors kid since I was 5 years old. I love the Lord with all my heart :)
> 
> I'm been trying to concieve my first child since November 2007 (Almost 5 years now)... I'm currently going through fertility treatments, I'm in the middle of my Tamoxifen cycle (cd 20 today). Alot has happened my emotions have been all over the place. Sometimes I have doubted and others I have had faith. It's a rollercoster ride for sure especially for us women who know to trust in the Lord and yet sometimes we just can't let ourselves to do it.
> 
> I was given the following book as a gift from a church friend and I found it to be AMAZING! It will make you cry and laugh and feel a lot better about the fertility process. I currently also found three other books but I don't remember the names. I will post them when I get home tonight from work.
> 
> I look forward to getting to know you and joining you in the journey with the hope, faith and love of the Lord. Blessing to you all!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Hope-Deferred-Couples-Coping-Infertility/dp/0880703032
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Hannahs-Hope...&qid=1349185211&sr=1-1&keywords=Hannah's+Hope


----------



## chichifab

I definitely know what you mean bballbaby,

I do feel closer to God now more than ever. He is preparing something great for us!! He has our individual plans!!

Hope you are both fine......you have a great day!!! :kiss:


----------



## augustluvers

chichifab said:


> I definitely know what you mean bballbaby,
> 
> I do feel closer to God now more than ever. He is preparing something great for us!! He has our individual plans!!
> 
> Hope you are both fine......you have a great day!!! :kiss:

He most definetly knows that plans he has for us. As I think back to all the months of trying I realize that if I would have gotten pregnant then I wouldn't be able to really afford and do what I want with my child. It's hard to understand God's plan and timing but with the right amount of faith and hope, you can continue on your journey.


----------



## augustluvers

Lamentations 1:1-22

*Reference:* v.2 Bitterly she weeps at night, tears are upon her cheeks. Among all her lovers there is none to comfort her. All her friends have betrayed her; they have become her enemies. (NIV Bible)
Explore: We all go through tough times. One of my greatest moments of despair was when I was going through fertility treatment five years ago. My husband and I had been trying to conceive for a number of years but to no avail. Going on fertility drugs totally messed with my emotions. Im usually a pretty stable person but I was finding myself crying at the drop of a hat. We hadnt spoken to anyone about what we were doing and so all our grieving was done in private. I clearly remember one day when I hit rock bottom. Another month had passed and there was still no success and one little thing had happened at work to set me off. I couldnt bring myself to go home and so I started driving around our local area. I pulled over into a park and just burst into tears. I felt so alone, so empty and that no one  not even my husband  could understand what I was going through. My tears flowed down my face and my sobs filled the car. The Spirit reminded me that everything was in Gods hands but I pleaded with God, Just let me grieve for a moment. I cant move on just yet. As I continued to cry I sensed that there might be someone outside my car watching me. I looked around but could not see anyone. It wasnt an eerie feeling; just that someone was present a couple of metres away. And so I realised that God was giving me space. He was still there, and would never leave me, but he recognised my need to grieve too.

*Application:* Sometimes we can give the wrong impression that God is only about happiness and sunshine. However, when we read through the Bible we see many different shades of God. He knows that there are times of despair in our lives; He sees when we grieve and mourn. Having the book of Lamentations in the Bible reminds us that God does not leave us when we are unhappy. He loves us, comforts us and truly understands what we are going through. When we go through times of despair, may we not shut God out but draw on that overwhelming love that endures forever.

*Prayer: * Lord, when hardship comes we tend to try to fix things ourselves. May we turn to You at all times and have faith that You are there for us. Amen.***I found this devotional and I thought I would share it with you girls.***

Here's the link: https://daily-devotional.org/daily-devotions/infertility-despair/


----------



## chichifab

Augustluvers that was a wonderful daily devotion!!! It really reminded me when I miscarried last time. I was uncontrollably sobbing for a couple of hours talking to God. Then he gave me strength and I pulled through. One thing I have learnt is to speak to God openly on how I feel as he is always there to listen. 

Thanks again for sharing ;)


----------



## augustluvers

chichifab said:


> Augustluvers that was a wonderful daily devotion!!! It really reminded me when I miscarried last time. I was uncontrollably sobbing for a couple of hours talking to God. Then he gave me strength and I pulled through. One thing I have learnt is to speak to God openly on how I feel as he is always there to listen.
> 
> Thanks again for sharing ;)

Your welcome! I'm just so happy to have found other women in the same boat as me and that are christians as well. :hugs:


----------



## chichifab

Hey guys,

Prayer request:

Please pray for me...... I am having some brown spotting in my 2WW. I'm praying I shouldn't re live my last cycle which ended in a MC. Your prayers are much appreciated :hugs::kiss:


----------



## augustluvers

chichifab said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Prayer request:
> 
> Please pray for me...... I am having some brown spotting in my 2WW. I'm praying I shouldn't re live my last cycle which ended in a MC. Your prayers are much appreciated :hugs::kiss:

You can count on me Chichifab! :hugs:

Try to take is easy and don't over stress about the spotting. How far are you in the 2ww, could it be implanation? You never know sweetie :hugs:


----------



## chichifab

Best advice augustluvers :kiss:

I will try and relax and let God be in control. I am on 6dp2dt so it can be implantation bleeding. I am going to my weekly discipleship community group in the next 45min so a bit of prayer and worship will do me good!!:thumbup: 





augustluvers said:


> chichifab said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Prayer request:
> 
> Please pray for me...... I am having some brown spotting in my 2WW. I'm praying I shouldn't re live my last cycle which ended in a MC. Your prayers are much appreciated :hugs::kiss:
> 
> You can count on me Chichifab! :hugs:
> 
> Try to take is easy and don't over stress about the spotting. How far are you in the 2ww, could it be implanation? You never know sweetie :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## augustluvers

chichifab said:


> Best advice augustluvers :kiss:
> 
> I will try and relax and let God be in control. I am on 6dp2dt so it can be implantation bleeding. I am going to my weekly discipleship community group in the next 45min so a bit of prayer and worship will do me good!!:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chichifab said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Prayer request:
> 
> Please pray for me...... I am having some brown spotting in my 2WW. I'm praying I shouldn't re live my last cycle which ended in a MC. Your prayers are much appreciated :hugs::kiss:
> 
> You can count on me Chichifab! :hugs:
> 
> Try to take is easy and don't over stress about the spotting. How far are you in the 2ww, could it be implanation? You never know sweetie :hugs:Click to expand...Click to expand...

I have my weekly discipleship group today too! We are starting a new series. We were doing a prayer series before.


----------



## chichifab

That's great Augustluvers!!!! I have just come back and we were finishing up on Paul's last letter to Timothy and the different friendships he had! It was really good :) 

Enjoy you DC group ;)


----------



## bballbaby

That was great! Thanks for posting. I can totally relate to that...it was me just a few weeks ago when I had my miscarriage. I just felt all kinds of emotions....I was angry at God....I just couldn't understand how he could just take it away. The words of the u/s tech haunted me for days. But I slowly grieved and realized that God was in fact there for me and still is. It is by his grace that we gain the strength to move on a try again. It is definitely nice to know I am not alone. 

I heard this song on KLOVE this morning and it just moved me so much. I had tears in my eyes the entire way driving into work this morning. Made me think of you all on this board. It is a song by Laura Story - "Blessings"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CSVqHcdhXQ

Prayer to you my friends! :hugs:





augustluvers said:


> Lamentations 1:1-22
> 
> *Reference:* v.2 Bitterly she weeps at night, tears are upon her cheeks. Among all her lovers there is none to comfort her. All her friends have betrayed her; they have become her enemies. (NIV Bible)
> Explore: We all go through tough times. One of my greatest moments of despair was when I was going through fertility treatment five years ago. My husband and I had been trying to conceive for a number of years but to no avail. Going on fertility drugs totally messed with my emotions. Im usually a pretty stable person but I was finding myself crying at the drop of a hat. We hadnt spoken to anyone about what we were doing and so all our grieving was done in private. I clearly remember one day when I hit rock bottom. Another month had passed and there was still no success and one little thing had happened at work to set me off. I couldnt bring myself to go home and so I started driving around our local area. I pulled over into a park and just burst into tears. I felt so alone, so empty and that no one  not even my husband  could understand what I was going through. My tears flowed down my face and my sobs filled the car. The Spirit reminded me that everything was in Gods hands but I pleaded with God, Just let me grieve for a moment. I cant move on just yet. As I continued to cry I sensed that there might be someone outside my car watching me. I looked around but could not see anyone. It wasnt an eerie feeling; just that someone was present a couple of metres away. And so I realised that God was giving me space. He was still there, and would never leave me, but he recognised my need to grieve too.
> 
> *Application:* Sometimes we can give the wrong impression that God is only about happiness and sunshine. However, when we read through the Bible we see many different shades of God. He knows that there are times of despair in our lives; He sees when we grieve and mourn. Having the book of Lamentations in the Bible reminds us that God does not leave us when we are unhappy. He loves us, comforts us and truly understands what we are going through. When we go through times of despair, may we not shut God out but draw on that overwhelming love that endures forever.
> 
> *Prayer: * Lord, when hardship comes we tend to try to fix things ourselves. May we turn to You at all times and have faith that You are there for us. Amen.***I found this devotional and I thought I would share it with you girls.***
> 
> Here's the link: https://daily-devotional.org/daily-devotions/infertility-despair/


----------



## bballbaby

Prayers to you my friend. Like augustlove said, it could totally be implantation! Hang in there friend :hugs: 



chichifab said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Prayer request:
> 
> Please pray for me...... I am having some brown spotting in my 2WW. I'm praying I shouldn't re live my last cycle which ended in a MC. Your prayers are much appreciated :hugs::kiss:


----------



## chichifab

Oh what a beautiful song bballbaby! It's really moving!!

How are you doing my sisters in Christ?


----------



## bballbaby

Ready for the weekend! :) I have my appointment tomorrow so hoping to have a new plan of attack! :) 

How are you feeling? When is your beta?


----------



## chichifab

bballbaby said:


> Ready for the weekend! :) I have my appointment tomorrow so hoping to have a new plan of attack! :)
> 
> How are you feeling? When is your beta?

Yay!!!!:happydance: I will pray God leads you to the right action plan!

I'm feeling a bit groggy, I think I am coming up with a cold:nope: 

My OTD is not until Tuesday. We don't do betas in here in the UK which is a bit of a shame. 

Let us know how you get on with your appointment and God Bless :hugs:


----------



## bballbaby

Okay so I just LOVE music and thank you so much for introducing me to these songs. I love them all and really can't stop listening to that Plumb song. Hits me right in the heart :)




augustluvers said:


> These are songs that bring me piece in this time of TTC, first is the artis and then the song title.
> 
> Selah - I Turn to You
> 
> Me in Motion - Let Mercy Hold You
> 
> Plumb - Need You Now


----------



## bballbaby

I hope you are feeling good and that you avoid a cold:hugs:
What does OTD stand for? I tried to google it but found way to many random suggestions :) Sorry to be out of the loop. I have been on the boards but not that much really until now. Betas just stressed me out anyways. Stay strong my friend! You are so close now! 

My doctor still wants us to do the natural FET due to my migraines I experienced during the last cycle. I guess there is a risk of stroke if you get migraines while on estrogen. SO I'm not allowed to have estrogen during my cycles. Being my last natural cycle worked up until about 7 weeks he thinks maybe I needed my progesterone adjusted more to my body. I am taking this month off to regroup and then next month he wants me to go in for a biopsy of my lining around the time I ovulate to check the LH hormone levels. I guess this will give him a more accurate way of prescribing me a better dosage of PIO based on how my cycles run. I think if that all goes well then my transfer will be around Christmas time. If all goes by my plan :) And we all know that is not how this works! :) So sorry for the long winded answer. 

I also had blood work to make sure my hcg levels were back to zero. I guess this is how they know if I did in fact pass everything when I miscarried last week. I will get those results tomorrow. 

How long after your miscarriage did it take to get your cycle back to normal? 

How is everyone else doing? I hope you all have a fab. weekend! :hugs:






chichifab said:


> bballbaby said:
> 
> 
> Ready for the weekend! :) I have my appointment tomorrow so hoping to have a new plan of attack! :)
> 
> How are you feeling? When is your beta?
> 
> Yay!!!!:happydance: I will pray God leads you to the right action plan!
> 
> I'm feeling a bit groggy, I think I am coming up with a cold:nope:
> 
> My OTD is not until Tuesday. We don't do betas in here in the UK which is a bit of a shame.
> 
> Let us know how you get on with your appointment and God Bless :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## chichifab

Hey bballbaby,

Great to here your appointment went well. Now that you have some dates, its worth getting some good christian books to keep you spiritually strong. It seems you have a good action plan:happydance: the fact that you did achieve pregnancy on your last natural FET is a good sign as your Dr said, they just need to keep the embbie strong in the womb. 

OTD means official test day. It took about a month for my cycle to get back to normal after my MC. I miscarried in July at 5 weeks with full AF then my doctor recommend to leave August alone. I started down regulating in September after AF then EC end of September. With this cycle, I have been put on baby aspirin and steroids to try and help the embbie implant and stick and I pray it works 

Hey augustluvers I hope you are fine :)

I am on little fishes and kids creshe this Sunday at church, it will even get me more broody :flower:


Have a lovely weekend! God bless :hug:




bballbaby said:


> I hope you are feeling good and that you avoid a cold:hugs:
> What does OTD stand for? I tried to google it but found way to many random suggestions :) Sorry to be out of the loop. I have been on the boards but not that much really until now. Betas just stressed me out anyways. Stay strong my friend! You are so close now!
> 
> My doctor still wants us to do the natural FET due to my migraines I experienced during the last cycle. I guess there is a risk of stroke if you get migraines while on estrogen. SO I'm not allowed to have estrogen during my cycles. Being my last natural cycle worked up until about 7 weeks he thinks maybe I needed my progesterone adjusted more to my body. I am taking this month off to regroup and then next month he wants me to go in for a biopsy of my lining around the time I ovulate to check the LH hormone levels. I guess this will give him a more accurate way of prescribing me a better dosage of PIO based on how my cycles run. I think if that all goes well then my transfer will be around Christmas time. If all goes by my plan :) And we all know that is not how this works! :) So sorry for the long winded answer.
> 
> I also had blood work to make sure my hcg levels were back to zero. I guess this is how they know if I did in fact pass everything when I miscarried last week. I will get those results tomorrow.
> 
> How long after your miscarriage did it take to get your cycle back to normal?
> 
> How is everyone else doing? I hope you all have a fab. weekend! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chichifab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bballbaby said:
> 
> 
> Ready for the weekend! :) I have my appointment tomorrow so hoping to have a new plan of attack! :)
> 
> How are you feeling? When is your beta?
> 
> Yay!!!!:happydance: I will pray God leads you to the right action plan!
> 
> I'm feeling a bit groggy, I think I am coming up with a cold:nope:
> 
> My OTD is not until Tuesday. We don't do betas in here in the UK which is a bit of a shame.
> 
> Let us know how you get on with your appointment and God Bless :hugs:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## bballbaby

OTD - totally makes sense :blush:

I was on steroids for a few days around transfer and baby aspirin for the entire 2WW. I pray this one is it for you! 

Makes sense that your doctor said to take a month off. I am doing the same. When I was at my appointment I asked how they knew I passed everything and he said they would do a blood test. Being I am 45 mins. away from our clinic I asked if I could do it that same day. I got the call yesterday that my levels are still at 125. Although I just miscarried a week ago I just pray that my body is just taking longer to reset. Apparently that is common from what Google told me. I am terrified of the D&C. I will get another repeat BW within the week to make sure things are going down. Ahhhh - always something it seems. Waiting for this...waiting for that...

I hope all of you ladies are enjoying your weekend. 




chichifab said:


> Hey bballbaby,
> 
> Great to here your appointment went well. Now that you have some dates, its worth getting some good christian books to keep you spiritually strong. It seems you have a good action plan:happydance: the fact that you did achieve pregnancy on your last natural FET is a good sign as your Dr said, they just need to keep the embbie strong in the womb.
> 
> OTD means official test day. It took about a month for my cycle to get back to normal after my MC. I miscarried in July at 5 weeks with full AF then my doctor recommend to leave August alone. I started down regulating in September after AF then EC end of September. With this cycle, I have been put on baby aspirin and steroids to try and help the embbie implant and stick and I pray it works
> 
> Hey augustluvers I hope you are fine :)
> 
> I am on little fishes and kids creshe this Sunday at church, it will even get me more broody :flower:
> 
> 
> Have a lovely weekend! God bless :hug:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bballbaby said:
> 
> 
> I hope you are feeling good and that you avoid a cold:hugs:
> What does OTD stand for? I tried to google it but found way to many random suggestions :) Sorry to be out of the loop. I have been on the boards but not that much really until now. Betas just stressed me out anyways. Stay strong my friend! You are so close now!
> 
> My doctor still wants us to do the natural FET due to my migraines I experienced during the last cycle. I guess there is a risk of stroke if you get migraines while on estrogen. SO I'm not allowed to have estrogen during my cycles. Being my last natural cycle worked up until about 7 weeks he thinks maybe I needed my progesterone adjusted more to my body. I am taking this month off to regroup and then next month he wants me to go in for a biopsy of my lining around the time I ovulate to check the LH hormone levels. I guess this will give him a more accurate way of prescribing me a better dosage of PIO based on how my cycles run. I think if that all goes well then my transfer will be around Christmas time. If all goes by my plan :) And we all know that is not how this works! :) So sorry for the long winded answer.
> 
> I also had blood work to make sure my hcg levels were back to zero. I guess this is how they know if I did in fact pass everything when I miscarried last week. I will get those results tomorrow.
> 
> How long after your miscarriage did it take to get your cycle back to normal?
> 
> How is everyone else doing? I hope you all have a fab. weekend! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chichifab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bballbaby said:
> 
> 
> Ready for the weekend! :) I have my appointment tomorrow so hoping to have a new plan of attack! :)
> 
> How are you feeling? When is your beta?
> 
> Yay!!!!:happydance: I will pray God leads you to the right action plan!
> 
> I'm feeling a bit groggy, I think I am coming up with a cold:nope:
> 
> My OTD is not until Tuesday. We don't do betas in here in the UK which is a bit of a shame.
> 
> Let us know how you get on with your appointment and God Bless :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## chichifab

Hi bballbaby,

125 will go before you know it. It's because your MC is just recent that's why you still have some levels. I had 24 on the day of my MC and followed by heavy AF. I tested a week later on a HPT and it was negative. 

Its hard to go through another cycle without the fear of loosing it. But we have to know that the enemy is only here to destroy. We move forward because we trust in God and he is greater than all. I pray this will be start of an exciting journey for you. :hugs:

God wants us to go all the way! He has planned great things for us, things we could never imagine. 

I had some brown discharge yesterday (9dp2dt) and I got worried. DH persuaded me to test early which I wasn't sure about. I did it and got a faint :bfp:!! Now I am not getting carried away and praying this one sticks!! 

I will leave you with..................

Hebrews 11:1 (NIV)
Now faith is confidence in what we hope for and assurance about what we do not see.

Have a blessed Sunday and week :hug:


----------



## Izzie74

Archangels Gabriel and Raphael, I call upon you now to usher in the soul of my beloved unborn child and help my womb be a wonderful temple where my baby can grow healthy and strong. Please guide me clearly as to actions that I and the father of the baby can take to ensure a successful conception and healthy, full term pregnancy.


----------



## chichifab

Thanks Izzie and welcome!!! That's lovely!!


----------



## grima

hiya,
Im so sorry to hear about your miscarriage,I am also a christian lady and found it tough going through the emotions of IVF, but please keep your faith as I never thought it was going to work and I am now 23 weeks pregnant! Also something that kept me going at times when all I wanted to do was cry is to remind myself that God knows the desires of our hearts and Gods timing is perfect..trust in that.You will be in my prayers!xx


----------



## chichifab

Thank you for sharing grima!!! It's very encouraging! :kiss:


----------



## chichifab

Hey ladies, how are you doing?


----------



## bballbaby

Oh my gosh!!!!! :happydance: SO EXCITED for you!!!!! I totally understand about being cautiously excited....but !!!!!! I pray this one continues to stick for you friend!!! So tomorrow is the official big day? Do you get your blood drawn? I was like you and POS before :) 

Thanks for you aways encouraging note! I sure hope you are right. I got my blood drawn at a lab near my place instead of driving into the clinic. This makes my results a day later....so I will hear tomorrow. I will pray for your levels to continue to raise and for mine to continue to drop!?! This is a crazy journey right?! I pray this is the beginning of something exciting for you too friend! Thank you for the scripture :)

Here are some of my favorite lyrics from Chris Tomlin's "Our God." LOVE this tune and it totally pumps me up! 
And if our God is for us, then who could ever stop us.
And if our God is with us, then what could stand against.
Then what could stand against.

Praying for you and your little one :hugs:




chichifab said:


> Hi bballbaby,
> 
> 125 will go before you know it. It's because your MC is just recent that's why you still have some levels. I had 24 on the day of my MC and followed by heavy AF. I tested a week later on a HPT and it was negative.
> 
> Its hard to go through another cycle without the fear of loosing it. But we have to know that the enemy is only here to destroy. We move forward because we trust in God and he is greater than all. I pray this will be start of an exciting journey for you. :hugs:
> 
> God wants us to go all the way! He has planned great things for us, things we could never imagine.
> 
> I had some brown discharge yesterday (9dp2dt) and I got worried. DH persuaded me to test early which I wasn't sure about. I did it and got a faint :bfp:!! Now I am not getting carried away and praying this one sticks!!
> 
> I will leave you with..................
> 
> Hebrews 11:1 (NIV)
> Now faith is confidence in what we hope for and assurance about what we do not see.
> 
> Have a blessed Sunday and week :hug:


----------



## bballbaby

Thank you for your words, they are very comforting. Congrats to you!!! I hope you are feeling great! Enjoy every second of your pregnancy! Thank you for reminding me that God does in fact know our desires....:hugs:



grima said:


> hiya,
> Im so sorry to hear about your miscarriage,I am also a christian lady and found it tough going through the emotions of IVF, but please keep your faith as I never thought it was going to work and I am now 23 weeks pregnant! Also something that kept me going at times when all I wanted to do was cry is to remind myself that God knows the desires of our hearts and Gods timing is perfect..trust in that.You will be in my prayers!xx


----------



## pk2of8

Hi ladies, I'm sorry I haven't posted much...just life is crazy busy but you have all been in my prayers daily. :hugs: 

Chichi I am so excited for you sweetie and praying this will be it for you!! :kiss: 

Bball, I'm sorry that you're going through what you are right now, but I will pray as well that your numbers drop so you can move on. :hugs: I've always felt that being in the "limbo" state, waiting on one thing or another, is the worst place to be. Just not knowing. I'd rather know, good or bad, and have a decision to make. 

Anyway, our women's group at church is going through the book "for women only" by shaunti feldhahn...and wow!!! We're doing the workbook and it is quite challenging, but excellent material on how the Lord expects us to treat our men! I'm thoroughly enjoying it! 

A song that has really meant a lot to me lately is this one... It's called "Always" by Kristian Stanfill.... I don't know how to post the actual video or if just the link will do it, but here it is...I hope it blesses you ladies as much as it has blessed me...much love to all of you... :hug:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?nomobile=1&v=hN7L3m9jIcc


----------



## chichifab

Hi Ladies,

I am so happy, I had my beta results for yesurday and it was 98!!

bballbaby - I love chris tomlin! I'm glad things are moving and I pray that he numbers reduce.

PK2o8 - Thanks you for sharing. How is it going with you?

Afm, we are reading "The Purpose Driven Life" by Rick Warren at my church. It is really making me strong and realise what God has planned for me. A song i have been listening to a lot lately is "I Surender" by Hillsong from the new Cornerston Album.

Please trust in our creater because without him, there wouldn't be a purpose to life! :hug:


----------



## bballbaby

pk2of8 - LOVE the song first of all.....I haven't heard this one before. Thank you for introducing it to me! :) It is just what I need to hear. We have MF as well. Hope you are well! Thank you for your kind words. It is amazing how much time can heal. After losing this last little bean I thought I'd never find the strength to try again....to be vulnerable to this possibly happening again. Every tear I cried and heartbreak that we have is totally worth it....because when it works, it is THE best gift ever. Praying for you!


----------



## bballbaby

Chichifab!!!!! Great news!!!! It is official now :) So happy for you!!!!!! I will pray for you and your little bean :) 

My numbers went down from over 100 to 50 in just 2 days. I have to repeat more blood work in 10 days and I am very hopeful they will be back to zero. 

I read "The Purpose Driven Life" a few yrs. back. It was a great book! You have made me want to find that book again and re-read it! :) 

Prayers to you all!


----------



## chichifab

bballbaby said:


> Chichifab!!!!! Great news!!!! It is official now :) So happy for you!!!!!! I will pray for you and your little bean :)
> 
> My numbers went down from over 100 to 50 in just 2 days. I have to repeat more blood work in 10 days and I am very hopeful they will be back to zero.
> 
> I read "The Purpose Driven Life" a few yrs. back. It was a great book! You have made me want to find that book again and re-read it! :)
> 
> Prayers to you all!

Im glad your numbers are coming down. Im sure you will be down to zero in the next few days. AFM, I am putting my faith in God and taking each day as it comes.


----------



## augustluvers

Chichifab!!!! That is wonderful news sweetie. HUGE CONGRATS!!!!! The Lord is so great! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## augustluvers

Hey girls, 

I ask that you keep me in your prayers. Today is my next step fertility consult. I have no idea what to expect at this point. I have no many questions and no many doubts and I feel like i'm on the verge of a panick attack or something. I have this feeling. My husband can't go because of work so I'm going alone (with jesus by my side) =)


----------



## chichifab

augustluvers said:


> Chichifab!!!! That is wonderful news sweetie. HUGE CONGRATS!!!!! The Lord is so great! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Amen!!! He is indeed!!


----------



## chichifab

augustluvers said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> I ask that you keep me in your prayers. Today is my next step fertility consult. I have no idea what to expect at this point. I have no many questions and no many doubts and I feel like i'm on the verge of a panick attack or something. I have this feeling. My husband can't go because of work so I'm going alone (with jesus by my side) =)

God will carry you through!! I will put you in my prayers :kiss:


----------



## bballbaby

Augustluv - How did your appointment go? I said a prayer for you. I can totally understand and to relate to how you feel. 

I can do all things through Christ who gives me strength!

hugs friend


----------



## bballbaby

How are you feeling Chichfab? Praying for you and your little one! Do you have any more appointments? So excited for you :)! ! ! ! !


----------



## chichifab

bballbaby said:


> How are you feeling Chichfab? Praying for you and your little one! Do you have any more appointments? So excited for you :)! ! ! ! !

Thank you for you prayers bballbaby:kiss:, I'm praying that you get started according to God's plan. Have you levels dropped to zero yet?

Afm, I'm fine. Leaving everything up to God and taking each day as it comes. I have my first scan on the 30th October which seems miles away but I am holding on. I am not having any symptoms just getting tired alot! I have stopped worrying as God is in control.


----------



## MummyWant2be

oh my I would looooooooove to join you ladies1

i'm a 25 year old christian...who's been ttc for 10months now...and had a MC in July :cry: but i know that was not a child meant for me..and mine is stil coming in god's time.

and i am now in my tww - my first cycle on clomid after my MC :thumbup: I've let go and let GOd! easier said than done..but i do trust in him!:thumbup:

congrats on the recent BFP..you deserve it hun! :flower:


1 Peter 5:6-7 "Humble yourselves therefore under the mighty hand of God, that He may exalt you in due time: Cast all your cares upon Him; for He cares for you."


GOD'S PLAN
A man found a cocoon of a butterfly. One day a small opening appeared. He sat and watched the butterfly for several hours as it struggled to force its body through that little hole. Then it seemed to stop making any progress. It appeared as if it had gotten as far as it could, and it could go no further. So the man decided to help the butterfly. He took a pair of scissors and snipped off the remaining bit of the cocoon. The butterfly then emerged easily. But it had a swollen body and small, shriveled wings. The man continued to watch the butterfly because he expected that,
at any moment, the wings would enlarge and expand to be able to support the body, which would contract in time.
Neither happened! In fact, the butterfly spent the rest of its life crawling around with a swollen body and shriveled wings. It never was able to fly.
What the man in his kindness and haste, did not understand was that the restricting cocoon and the struggle required for the butterfly to get through the tiny opening were God's way of forcing fluid from the body of the butterfly into its wings so that it would be ready for flight once it achieved its freedom from the cocoon.
Sometimes struggles are exactly what we need in our lives. If God allowed us to go through our lives without any obstacles, it would cripple us. We would not be as strong as what we could have been.
We could never fly!
God knows exactly how much we can take and I truly believe He will never give us more than we can handle. If you are going through something tough, I encourage you to be strong and rejoice because God knows that you are strong and can handle the situation. Keep focused on the Master and you will always come forth victorious. Praise the Lord for His loving mercy that He gives to all, freely.

Proverbs 3:5-6 "Trust in the LORD with all your heart; and lean not unto your own understanding. In all your ways acknowledge Him, and He shall direct your path." 

GOLDEN NUGGET: STOP handing your problems/worries/concerns over to God and taking it back bit by bit to help God solve them. Just take a look at the palm of your hand  each line, each crease, your fingerprints, the ability to move it- bend it  Everything is in place - Its PERFECT! God made it! He can handle anything - without our help!


----------



## chichifab

Aww Mummywant2be!!! That was a lovely message!! Welcome to the thread and I pray that you get your BFP!

God's time is the best!!!


----------



## MummyWant2be

thank you my sister!


----------



## bballbaby

mummywant2be - welcome and thanks for your post! loved it!! :) 

prayers for you in your 2ww! i am ready to start again after recovering from a miscarriage myself....although i probably won't try another FET until december....i pray this is it for you!


----------



## bballbaby

chicifab - being tired is a great symptom! :) i hear you...my clinic always does scans so soon and it seriously just makes me nervous knowing so much every step of the way. although the wait seems forever until the end of the month it sounds like you are enjoying every moment and you are totally right..it is all in God's hands. looking back i see God's fingerprints on everything in my life...even the bad times. praying for you and your little one! :) 

thanks for your prayers. my dr. wanted me to repeat BW in 10 days so i go this thursday. i am very hopeful that they will be back to zero. i am ready to get the ball rolling again with another try though. i just have to learn to be patient and trust in his timing. i don't want to get stuck in that trap of wishing days away you know?

hope you are still feeling nice and tired ;-) take care sweetie!


----------



## chichifab

bballbaby said:


> chicifab - being tired is a great symptom! :) i hear you...my clinic always does scans so soon and it seriously just makes me nervous knowing so much every step of the way. although the wait seems forever until the end of the month it sounds like you are enjoying every moment and you are totally right..it is all in God's hands. looking back i see God's fingerprints on everything in my life...even the bad times. praying for you and your little one! :)
> 
> thanks for your prayers. my dr. wanted me to repeat BW in 10 days so i go this thursday. i am very hopeful that they will be back to zero. i am ready to get the ball rolling again with another try though. i just have to learn to be patient and trust in his timing. i don't want to get stuck in that trap of wishing days away you know?
> 
> hope you are still feeling nice and tired ;-) take care sweetie!

Thanks for your prayers sweetie. 

You ladies are so lovely! It's strange how I feel so close to you yet you are so far!! God brought us together for a reason :happydance:

I will keep praying for you ladies. I pray that God blesses you with your hearts desires and to give strength and courage while you patiently wait :hugs:

Have great Sunday :hug:


----------



## MummyWant2be

bballbaby said:


> mummywant2be - welcome and thanks for your post! loved it!! :)
> 
> prayers for you in your 2ww! i am ready to start again after recovering from a miscarriage myself....although i probably won't try another FET until december....i pray this is it for you!

so sorry for ur loss but with God we will get our sticky beans soon!:hugs:


----------



## bballbaby

thank you :) where are you in your cycle mummywant2b? i pray this is it for you! :) i'm sorry for your loss as well. it will make us stronger in the end right? :) hope all is well!


----------



## chichifab

Hello my sisters in christ!

How are you all doing? Hope you are all fine. 

Thought of today: Trusting in God always pleases him!


----------



## MummyWant2be

bballbaby said:


> thank you :) where are you in your cycle mummywant2b? i pray this is it for you! :) i'm sorry for your loss as well. it will make us stronger in the end right? :) hope all is well!

cd22 today and 7dpo...i used clomid this cycle. Last night i broke down and cried for the first time after my MC and i was starring at the scan pic that we had - and i just say dear lord - i cannot do this on my own please take control as you know our hearts desire and from now on i will not symptom spot as i have placed everything in him!feel sooooo much better now.:hugs:


----------



## MummyWant2be

chichifab said:


> Hello my sisters in christ!
> 
> How are you all doing? Hope you are all fine.
> 
> Thought of today: Trusting in God always pleases him!

Hi Sis - thank you for this really needed to hear it. :hugs:

how are u feeling any MS yet?


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hallo!

I am not ttc at the moment and are wtt. But want to share my testimony ladies for encouragement.

Since I was a little girl I always dreamed of having lots of babies and telling them about the Lord. I so badly wanted to be a mommy eversince I can remember. When I was 13 years old my dad said to me that I will never have children as it is unsafe and the New World order etc. is coming and do I really want to bring a child in this world. It broke my heart and I know that he spoke things that cannot be taken lightly in the spiritual world.

So by the time I was 20 I had this urge to start pray for a baby and had to put my hand on my womb. I prayed like Hannah and I think anyone that heard me would've thought I was crazy. I cried and mumbled, but this went on for a week. Then I had a dream that of a dark haired child. I didn't know my husband yet, but waited. After this prayer session I felt in my Spirit that there is a breakthrough.

So 3 years later after I met my husband we found out that I am pregnant. It was sheer delight. But I kept having this urge to pray for the baby's safety. I had bad headaches and at one point it was so bad that I couldn't lift my head. People told me it was hormones etc. I just kept on praying for the safety of the baby and begging God not to take her.

When she was born we found that she had viral meningitis and we believe she got it when I was in my first trimester. Had it been known then, then the doctors most probably would've ended the pregnancy. She had malrotation of the midgut and we only realised this after 3 weeks of struggle. Her being in ICU and being wrongly treated. She was given antibiotics where she needed an operation instead. At almost 4 weeks she was operated and she got better. Today she is a healthy 9 month old.

In Feb somewhere this year I got pregnant. The gynae didn't trust me when I told her I think I might be pregnant and something is wrong. Long story short. I had my miscarriage in April. So I went to a different gynae whom told me that our baby is a miracle baby as I wasn't suppose to conceive that easily. He told me chances are good for another miscarriage or struggle to conceive. 

I believe that God helped us the fist time and although we had so many struggles He stood by us. He blessed us with a healthy girl and will again.

I believe that He will answer your prayers as He sees deep inside your heart. He promise.

I kept on getting this scripture of Boas and Ruth getting married and Ruth lying at Boas's feet in the shed. Me and my hubby's story happened exactly like this. Once I met my husband the very first time I knew that my life has started.

Please keep Faith.


----------



## chichifab

MummyWant2be said:


> chichifab said:
> 
> 
> Hello my sisters in christ!
> 
> How are you all doing? Hope you are all fine.
> 
> Thought of today: Trusting in God always pleases him!
> 
> Hi Sis - thank you for this really needed to hear it. :hugs:
> 
> how are u feeling any MS yet?Click to expand...

Hi MummyWant2be, you should change you name in Mummywillbe:hugs:!!! I'm glad you are feeling a lot better. It does feel like weight has been liffted off your sholder once you leave it up to God. I pray that God will carry you through your journey and you will be mum! It may seem like a long wait but to God, its just a blink! And he sees the bigger picture.

Afm, MS hasn't started yet just some cramping here and there. Like you, I have stopped worring whether I am going to MC again. Fear does not come from God and I keep telling myself very time I stress or worry that its coming from the enemy. Our path has been planned for us even before we were born by God. So I have told myself to live each day for God as he planned and then I will evetually see my destiny:flower:


----------



## chichifab

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Hallo!
> 
> I am not ttc at the moment and are wtt. But want to share my testimony ladies for encouragement.
> 
> Since I was a little girl I always dreamed of having lots of babies and telling them about the Lord. I so badly wanted to be a mommy eversince I can remember. When I was 13 years old my dad said to me that I will never have children as it is unsafe and the New World order etc. is coming and do I really want to bring a child in this world. It broke my heart and I know that he spoke things that cannot be taken lightly in the spiritual world.
> 
> So by the time I was 20 I had this urge to start pray for a baby and had to put my hand on my womb. I prayed like Hannah and I think anyone that heard me would've thought I was crazy. I cried and mumbled, but this went on for a week. Then I had a dream that of a dark haired child. I didn't know my husband yet, but waited. After this prayer session I felt in my Spirit that there is a breakthrough.
> 
> So 3 years later after I met my husband we found out that I am pregnant. It was sheer delight. But I kept having this urge to pray for the baby's safety. I had bad headaches and at one point it was so bad that I couldn't lift my head. People told me it was hormones etc. I just kept on praying for the safety of the baby and begging God not to take her.
> 
> When she was born we found that she had viral meningitis and we believe she got it when I was in my first trimester. Had it been known then, then the doctors most probably would've ended the pregnancy. She had malrotation of the midgut and we only realised this after 3 weeks of struggle. Her being in ICU and being wrongly treated. She was given antibiotics where she needed an operation instead. At almost 4 weeks she was operated and she got better. Today she is a healthy 9 month old.
> 
> In Feb somewhere this year I got pregnant. The gynae didn't trust me when I told her I think I might be pregnant and something is wrong. Long story short. I had my miscarriage in April. So I went to a different gynae whom told me that our baby is a miracle baby as I wasn't suppose to conceive that easily. He told me chances are good for another miscarriage or struggle to conceive.
> 
> I believe that God helped us the fist time and although we had so many struggles He stood by us. He blessed us with a healthy girl and will again.
> 
> I believe that He will answer your prayers as He sees deep inside your heart. He promise.
> 
> I kept on getting this scripture of Boas and Ruth getting married and Ruth lying at Boas's feet in the shed. Me and my hubby's story happened exactly like this. Once I met my husband the very first time I knew that my life has started.
> 
> Please keep Faith.

What a wonderful testimony!!!! Thank you so much for sharing and I'm sure God will bless you with more children :hug:


----------



## MummyWant2be

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Hallo!
> 
> I am not ttc at the moment and are wtt. But want to share my testimony ladies for encouragement.
> 
> Since I was a little girl I always dreamed of having lots of babies and telling them about the Lord. I so badly wanted to be a mommy eversince I can remember. When I was 13 years old my dad said to me that I will never have children as it is unsafe and the New World order etc. is coming and do I really want to bring a child in this world. It broke my heart and I know that he spoke things that cannot be taken lightly in the spiritual world.
> 
> So by the time I was 20 I had this urge to start pray for a baby and had to put my hand on my womb. I prayed like Hannah and I think anyone that heard me would've thought I was crazy. I cried and mumbled, but this went on for a week. Then I had a dream that of a dark haired child. I didn't know my husband yet, but waited. After this prayer session I felt in my Spirit that there is a breakthrough.
> 
> So 3 years later after I met my husband we found out that I am pregnant. It was sheer delight. But I kept having this urge to pray for the baby's safety. I had bad headaches and at one point it was so bad that I couldn't lift my head. People told me it was hormones etc. I just kept on praying for the safety of the baby and begging God not to take her.
> 
> When she was born we found that she had viral meningitis and we believe she got it when I was in my first trimester. Had it been known then, then the doctors most probably would've ended the pregnancy. She had malrotation of the midgut and we only realised this after 3 weeks of struggle. Her being in ICU and being wrongly treated. She was given antibiotics where she needed an operation instead. At almost 4 weeks she was operated and she got better. Today she is a healthy 9 month old.
> 
> In Feb somewhere this year I got pregnant. The gynae didn't trust me when I told her I think I might be pregnant and something is wrong. Long story short. I had my miscarriage in April. So I went to a different gynae whom told me that our baby is a miracle baby as I wasn't suppose to conceive that easily. He told me chances are good for another miscarriage or struggle to conceive.
> 
> I believe that God helped us the fist time and although we had so many struggles He stood by us. He blessed us with a healthy girl and will again.
> 
> I believe that He will answer your prayers as He sees deep inside your heart. He promise.
> 
> I kept on getting this scripture of Boas and Ruth getting married and Ruth lying at Boas's feet in the shed. Me and my hubby's story happened exactly like this. Once I met my husband the very first time I knew that my life has started.
> 
> Please keep Faith.

Oh Praise him for he is God! wonderful testimony hun! thank you for sharing.

I pray that god will bless you with loads of children :hugs: and take care of your lil princess.


----------



## MummyWant2be

chichifab said:


> MummyWant2be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chichifab said:
> 
> 
> Hello my sisters in christ!
> 
> How are you all doing? Hope you are all fine.
> 
> Thought of today: Trusting in God always pleases him!
> 
> Hi Sis - thank you for this really needed to hear it. :hugs:
> 
> how are u feeling any MS yet?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi MummyWant2be, you should change you name in Mummywillbe:hugs:!!! I'm glad you are feeling a lot better. It does feel like weight has been liffted off your sholder once you leave it up to God. I pray that God will carry you through your journey and you will be mum! It may seem like a long wait but to God, its just a blink! And he sees the bigger picture.
> 
> Afm, MS hasn't started yet just some cramping here and there. Like you, I have stopped worring whether I am going to MC again. Fear does not come from God and I keep telling myself very time I stress or worry that its coming from the enemy. Our path has been planned for us even before we were born by God. So I have told myself to live each day for God as he planned and then I will evetually see my destiny:flower:Click to expand...

love the sound of that...can't wait to join you in the first Trimester :hugs: yup lets leave it all up to him...nothing is impossible in him!


----------



## bballbaby

I am glad that you feel better. It is such a freeing feeling to give it over to God. I am also fearful of trying again. I will never forget looking at that scan...so empty. I just felt so fooled. I really thought this was it. Although I of course knew there were no guarantees I just really though how could this happen to me? He was there and carried me through that dark valley and I pray each day for him to give me strength to try again. Putting your trust in him as chicifab said is what pleases him :) :hugs:




MummyWant2be said:


> bballbaby said:
> 
> 
> thank you :) where are you in your cycle mummywant2b? i pray this is it for you! :) i'm sorry for your loss as well. it will make us stronger in the end right? :) hope all is well!
> 
> cd22 today and 7dpo...i used clomid this cycle. Last night i broke down and cried for the first time after my MC and i was starring at the scan pic that we had - and i just say dear lord - i cannot do this on my own please take control as you know our hearts desire and from now on i will not symptom spot as i have placed everything in him!feel sooooo much better now.:hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## bballbaby

Very well said chicifab! It reminds me of this scripture:

Philippians 4:8
Finally, brothers, whatever is true, whatever is noble, whatever is right, whatever is pure, whatever is lovely, whatever is admirable--if anything is excellent or praiseworthy--think about such things.

:hugs:


chichifab said:


> MummyWant2be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chichifab said:
> 
> 
> Hello my sisters in christ!
> 
> How are you all doing? Hope you are all fine.
> 
> Thought of today: Trusting in God always pleases him!
> 
> Hi Sis - thank you for this really needed to hear it. :hugs:
> 
> how are u feeling any MS yet?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi MummyWant2be, you should change you name in Mummywillbe:hugs:!!! I'm glad you are feeling a lot better. It does feel like weight has been liffted off your sholder once you leave it up to God. I pray that God will carry you through your journey and you will be mum! It may seem like a long wait but to God, its just a blink! And he sees the bigger picture.
> 
> Afm, MS hasn't started yet just some cramping here and there. Like you, I have stopped worring whether I am going to MC again. Fear does not come from God and I keep telling myself very time I stress or worry that its coming from the enemy. Our path has been planned for us even before we were born by God. So I have told myself to live each day for God as he planned and then I will evetually see my destiny:flower:Click to expand...


----------



## bballbaby

Found this in my devotional:

Sometimes we have to go through things we don't entirely understand. We may be confused as to why certain things happen. Maybe even angry. I have been there myself more than once. When I am in that place I remind myself that God has a unique and perfect plan for my life. He has a reason for everything that happens. We cannot escape pain, confusion, or frustration. But if you trust Him in everything He will lead you through, and you will always be better off than you were.


----------



## MummyWant2be

bballbaby said:


> Found this in my devotional:
> 
> Sometimes we have to go through things we don't entirely understand. We may be confused as to why certain things happen. Maybe even angry. I have been there myself more than once. When I am in that place I remind myself that God has a unique and perfect plan for my life. He has a reason for everything that happens. We cannot escape pain, confusion, or frustration. But if you trust Him in everything He will lead you through, and you will always be better off than you were.

thank you lord for luring me through this thread - these ladies are wonderful and they are just what i need...you ladies are a God sent!:hugs: may he continue blessing you and your families...


----------



## chichifab

Hello my sisters in christ!

Hope you are all holding on! I just came to say hello and to remind you that Surrendering to God is the most fulfilling thing you will ever do. I have come to realise that I am surrendering all of myself to God.

Love you guys :hugs:


----------



## MummyWant2be

chichifab said:


> Hello my sisters in christ!
> 
> Hope you are all holding on! I just came to say hello and to remind you that Surrendering to God is the most fulfilling thing you will ever do. I have come to realise that I am surrendering all of myself to God.
> 
> Love you guys :hugs:

I surrender my whole being to God too..:hugs:

we love you too sister!

hope you are well?


----------



## chichifab

Hey Ladies,

How are you all? Hope you are holding on to God's promise. 

Afm, I'm ok......trusting in God and waiting for him to steer me in the right direction. 

God bless :hug:


----------



## bballbaby

hello! glad you are still doing good chicifab :) 

my numbers were under 5 and considered a negative so i was happy about that! now just waiting on AF so i can schedule my endometrial biopsy. 

how are you feeling? i hope you are feeling great and you are getting closer to your scan now right? 

hope all of you ladies are enjoying your weekend.


----------



## chichifab

bballbaby said:


> hello! glad you are still doing good chicifab :)
> 
> my numbers were under 5 and considered a negative so i was happy about that! now just waiting on AF so i can schedule my endometrial biopsy.
> 
> how are you feeling? i hope you are feeling great and you are getting closer to your scan now right?
> 
> hope all of you ladies are enjoying your weekend.

Great to hear that your numbers are down! Praise God! Now we have to pray God guides you in his direction. 

I'm praying for you all :hug:

I'm fine...... Just had a lot of cramping yesterday that freaked me out a bit! But I'm ok now, not long to my scan and I can't wait to see what God has install for me. 

Hope everyone else is fines :hugs:


----------



## bballbaby

Chichifab - 

You are getting close now!!! Please keep us updated. Praying for you!!! 

I probably won't get another try with FET until after the holidays....it seems like Jan. or Feb. will be our next try. My doctor wants me to have a normal period and then the following cycle do the biopsy and then the next month do the transfer. Our clinic shuts down around the holidays anyways. I am just going to enjoy the holidays and then start off the new year hopefully with a sticky bean like you :)


----------



## MummyWant2be

I miss you ladies so much.

how are you keeping up?

Baby - I can't wait to be Bump buddies with you in the new year - i believe we will be!

Chichifab - how are you and lil baba?hope u keeping well? and hope the cramping has eased off on you.


----------



## chichifab

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I haven't been on here for a couple of days! 

ballbaby - Thats great! I think its nice to relax during the holidays while you spend time with family and not running to and from doctors. Your blessing has been granted by God already. 

Mummywant2be - Im glad you are also starting in the new year! Im praying that you both get your blessing. Remember, the God we serve, is a God of love and he has only the best planned for you.

Afm, I had a bad back on my right side day before yesterday and yesterday and it was worrying me. I phoned the doctor and he asked me to go for an early scan to rule out eptopic. So I had my scan yesturday and I can't stop praising and thanking God. I have one little miracle in there! Saw the flickering heartbeat as well at 6 weeks which was magical. Because my scan was brought foward, I am not going to have another sacn until i am 8 weeks which is in 2 weeks time.

Please read some good christian books before your upcoming cycles to keep you in the right frame of mind. I can recommend Supernatural Childbirth if you haven't read it. Its a great book, and it keeps you strong and focused :flower:

Love you guys :hug:


----------



## MummyWant2be

chichifab - oh Yeaaaaaaaay for the perfect bean and a good heartbeat..god is good and is doing wonders in our lives!

uhmm, actually we have started with TTC and now i'm on CD1-will be taking clomid for the second round since the MC in July! Fx'd we get good news right before christmas,if not ther's still a next year!:thumbup: 

will definetely read!

we love you more sister! :friends:


----------



## bballbaby

CHICIFAB!!!!! GREAT news!!! I have been wondering how you have been feeling!!! :) SO excited for you :) Just such a miracle....enjoy every moment as I know you will!


----------



## bballbaby

mummywant2b - i pray this one is it for you too! :) best of luck honey!


----------



## bballbaby

Chichifab - I just bought the book you had recommended a few times Supernatural Childbirth on Amazon.com. I ended up getting the prayers and promises version. It should arrive in about a week. I am looking forward to reading it! You highly recommended it and it had super reviews as well. If I had a kindle I could be reading it right now! :) I suppose I'll wait for snail mail :)


----------



## chichifab

bballbaby said:


> Chichifab - I just bought the book you had recommended a few times Supernatural Childbirth on Amazon.com. I ended up getting the prayers and promises version. It should arrive in about a week. I am looking forward to reading it! You highly recommended it and it had super reviews as well. If I had a kindle I could be reading it right now! :) I suppose I'll wait for snail mail :)

That's great!!:happydance: I love the book! I do go back every now and then to read it over again:thumbup: It keeps me positive and strenghten my faith that God is always there. Even during pregnancy it helps relieve fear and installs focus on God's promises. I hope you enjoy it.:flower:

Anyone keeping busy during and before the holidays? I have a christmas fare at church in a few weeks time and I am trying to think of things to do/help as the money raised will go to people in need during the holidays.


----------



## chichifab

Hello Ladies,

hope you are all ok and keeping faith in God.


----------



## MummyWant2be

hey ladies,

TTc was unfortunately becoming a chore in my life and Dh and I spoke about it and came to a conclution to stop Trying and just BD (NTNP)whenever we want to. and to live everything in God's capable hands :winkwink: and still praying that he will bless us when he feels its the right time.

how are u ladies feeling?

may god continue blessing you and ur families!:hugs:


----------



## Izzie74

Tomorrow is the day where we learn how to inject! Then i just have to wait for AF then off we go.

Trust in the Lord in all you do and He will show you the way.


----------



## chichifab

MummyWant2be said:


> hey ladies,
> 
> TTc was unfortunately becoming a chore in my life and Dh and I spoke about it and came to a conclution to stop Trying and just BD (NTNP)whenever we want to. and to live everything in God's capable hands :winkwink: and still praying that he will bless us when he feels its the right time.
> 
> how are u ladies feeling?
> 
> may god continue blessing you and ur families!:hugs:

Thats sounds like a great plan! I'm sure God knows when, where and how. I will be praying for you :hugs:


----------



## chichifab

Izzie74 said:


> Tomorrow is the day where we learn how to inject! Then i just have to wait for AF then off we go.
> 
> Trust in the Lord in all you do and He will show you the way.

Amen to that! All the best with your upcoming cycle and remember to leave it up to God :hugs:


----------



## MummyWant2be

Hapy Blueberry week sister! ;)


----------



## MummyWant2be

Izzie74 said:


> Tomorrow is the day where we learn how to inject! Then i just have to wait for AF then off we go.
> 
> Trust in the Lord in all you do and He will show you the way.

praying this is your cycle hun!


----------



## chichifab

MummyWant2be said:


> Hapy Blueberry week sister! ;)

Thank you Hun :hugs:


----------



## bballbaby

Chicifab - So the supernatural book came in the mail yesterday! I haven't had much time to read it yet...but what I have read so far it is exactly what I need to hear. Thanks again for the recommendation! 

How are you feeling? Don't you have a scan coming up soon again? Thinking about you and hope that all is well with you and the little one :)


----------



## chichifab

bballbaby said:


> Chicifab - So the supernatural book came in the mail yesterday! I haven't had much time to read it yet...but what I have read so far it is exactly what I need to hear. Thanks again for the recommendation!
> 
> How are you feeling? Don't you have a scan coming up soon again? Thinking about you and hope that all is well with you and the little one :)

Hey Ballbaby, I am glad you like the book so far. I do love that book! Have you confirmed the dates of your cycle after the holidays? Let us know when you get started so that I can get some scriptures for you to meditate on.

I do have a scan next Tuesday 6th Nov, I will be 8 weeks then. I am looking foward to it. My symptoms are not that bad actually, just fatigue, spotty face, bloatedness at times and mild nausea pm and not am. I have told some of my church friends and they are happy for us and keeping us in their prayers. 

"I have decided to stop worrying and keep worshiping!" heard that from Joyce Meyer this morning and I think it is a fantastic message!


----------



## bballbaby

Awww thanks Chicifab! I would appreciate some scriptures :) I am STILL waiting on AF to appear. It has been almost 4 weeks since the m/c bleeding stopped and I guess only 2 weeks since my HCG went back to zero. From my googling experience, it should hopefully arrive within the next week or 2. My doctor wants me to have one normal cycle and then do the endometrial biopsy with the next cycle to check for a LH level defect - to rule that out. Then I could do the FET with the next cycle. I am just anxious to get a move on already. I keep praying for his peace and patience. I know his timing and plan are more perfect than any plan I could come up with. I am putting my faith in Him while I wait. So Jan would be the earliest transfer. Jan or Feb....somewhere around there. 

Those sound like great symptoms to me!! :) I will continue to pray for you and your little bean! :) Will you get released to an OB after your 8 week scan? That is how our clinic works. I look forward to your updates! I am excited to be on this journey with you friend!

Take care! Type soon!


----------



## chichifab

bballbaby said:


> Awww thanks Chicifab! I would appreciate some scriptures :) I am STILL waiting on AF to appear. It has been almost 4 weeks since the m/c bleeding stopped and I guess only 2 weeks since my HCG went back to zero. From my googling experience, it should hopefully arrive within the next week or 2. My doctor wants me to have one normal cycle and then do the endometrial biopsy with the next cycle to check for a LH level defect - to rule that out. Then I could do the FET with the next cycle. I am just anxious to get a move on already. I keep praying for his peace and patience. I know his timing and plan are more perfect than any plan I could come up with. I am putting my faith in Him while I wait. So Jan would be the earliest transfer. Jan or Feb....somewhere around there.
> 
> Those sound like great symptoms to me!! :) I will continue to pray for you and your little bean! :) Will you get released to an OB after your 8 week scan? That is how our clinic works. I look forward to your updates! I am excited to be on this journey with you friend!
> 
> Take care! Type soon!

That sounds like a great plan Ballbaby, having a biopsy will check if there is any other things they can consider plus from what I have heard, FETs are better. 2013 is your year! You will concive and have a baby in the same year! :baby:

My clinic will realese me next week after my scan but I have registred with my GP (OB) already as you get free prescription here when you are pregnant. So I thought I would save some money on my progesterone. I will have to wait for my first midwife appointment which should be in the next 2-3 weeks.

I am glad to have friends in faith like you to share this experience with :hugs:


----------



## MummyWant2be

hey my frnds..

how are you ladies keeping up?

just checking on you all-hoping all is well in ur lives.


----------



## bballbaby

izzie! good luck with your injections. will you be doing them yourself? you will be fine and will have the hang of it in no time :)


----------



## bballbaby

Chichifab - that is great! saving money on progesterone is a bonus! that is nice you have that option. what an amazing feeling to be released and be like everyone else! :) enjoy your pregnancy!! it truly is such an awesome miracle. praise god! so when is your due date? june sometime? 

thank you so much for your encouraging words. i am thankful to have meet you and all of the other lovely ladies on this board. i honestly still have some days where i can feel the devil trying to take over my thoughts...the what ifs in life. i have to say reading the bible and scripture and certain songs can pull me right back on track though. this is such a learning process. i think when i look back at my life, these days of struggling with infertility have been those times when i have learned the most about myself and about my faith. until now i never really had to put my faith into action. 

hope you are doing well and enjoying all of those pregnancy symptoms :) have you thought about when you will share your news with everyone? :)

take care and have a great friday!


----------



## bballbaby

MummyWant2Be - I think NTNP is a great plan. I know we too have had a conversation about how LTTC has zapped the fun out of things. Praying for your miracle honey.


----------



## terces

Prayers for all the ladies on here that are still waiting for that BFP and prayers for healthy strong babies for those expecting. 

My FET is Monday! We have 2 embryos to transfer on that day. Had ER back in August but no transfer. Praying all the time that this is a success. :)


----------



## chichifab

bballbaby said:


> Chichifab - that is great! saving money on progesterone is a bonus! that is nice you have that option. what an amazing feeling to be released and be like everyone else! :) enjoy your pregnancy!! it truly is such an awesome miracle. praise god! so when is your due date? june sometime?
> 
> thank you so much for your encouraging words. i am thankful to have meet you and all of the other lovely ladies on this board. i honestly still have some days where i can feel the devil trying to take over my thoughts...the what ifs in life. i have to say reading the bible and scripture and certain songs can pull me right back on track though. this is such a learning process. i think when i look back at my life, these days of struggling with infertility have been those times when i have learned the most about myself and about my faith. until now i never really had to put my faith into action.
> 
> hope you are doing well and enjoying all of those pregnancy symptoms :) have you thought about when you will share your news with everyone? :)
> 
> take care and have a great friday!

Reading your trying to concieve journey, I thought you were describing me! I also have grown so much in faith and in some way, I am glad! 

The devil does try to tempt me every now and then and I am not going to let him. Yesturday I started spotting a little brown blood and I got so worried. I just got into prayer and asked God to take control and fight this battle for me. I am due on June 18th, summer baby!


----------



## chichifab

MummyWant2be said:


> hey my frnds..
> 
> how are you ladies keeping up?
> 
> just checking on you all-hoping all is well in ur lives.

Hey! How are you doing? I'm fine as the Almighty God is looking after us :thumbup:


----------



## chichifab

terces said:


> Prayers for all the ladies on here that are still waiting for that BFP and prayers for healthy strong babies for those expecting.
> 
> My FET is Monday! We have 2 embryos to transfer on that day. Had ER back in August but no transfer. Praying all the time that this is a success. :)

I will be putting you in my prayers. You will get there! Remember God's love is so great that he doesn't like seeing us unhappy :hugs:


----------



## tigger175

Hi ladies,

I have just read this whole discussion and would like to thank you all for all the excellent scripture, prayers, and songs you shared. I really need God in my life right now. I have been dealing with infertility since January, when I started ttc after I found out my mother had brain cancer. I lost my father when I was 12, and really wanted to become a mother when I had a parent alive to learn from. Unfortunately, I was unable to concieve before I lost my mother at the end of August. I am now trying to deal with her death and continued infertility struggles. Any help, guidance, and prayers would be appreciated.

Here is a prayer I have been saying, and have found some comfort in:

Nada te turbe
Nada te espante.
Toda se pasa.
Dios no se muda.
La paciencia todo lo alcanza.
Quien a Dios tiene nada le falta.
Solo Dios basta.

Let nothing disturb you.
Let nothing frighten you.
All things pass.
God does not change.
Patience achieves everything.
Whoever has God lacks nothing.
God alone suffices.

Thank you,
Dee


----------



## chichifab

tigger175 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I have just read this whole discussion and would like to thank you all for all the excellent scripture, prayers, and songs you shared. I really need God in my life right now. I have been dealing with infertility since January, when I started ttc after I found out my mother had brain cancer. I lost my father when I was 12, and really wanted to become a mother when I had a parent alive to learn from. Unfortunately, I was unable to concieve before I lost my mother at the end of August. I am now trying to deal with her death and continued infertility struggles. Any help, guidance, and prayers would be appreciated.
> 
> Here is a prayer I have been saying, and have found some comfort in:
> 
> Nada te turbe
> Nada te espante.
> Toda se pasa.
> Dios no se muda.
> La paciencia todo lo alcanza.
> Quien a Dios tiene nada le falta.
> Solo Dios basta.
> 
> Let nothing disturb you.
> Let nothing frighten you.
> All things pass.
> God does not change.
> Patience achieves everything.
> Whoever has God lacks nothing.
> God alone suffices.
> 
> Thank you,
> Dee

Hi Dee,

Lovely to meet you! I'm glad you came on this thread. I'm so sorry to hear about your mum. There are so many storms that we go through in life and most of the times we wonder why...... But God knows why as he sees the bigger picture and we don't. He knows your pain and he knows your heart's desire. Things may be painful now but God will see you through. He will give you the strength, peace and courage to see you through. God never created a barren woman. 

Exodus 23:25-26 (NIV)
[25] Worship the Lord your God, and his blessing will be on your food and water. I will take away sickness from among you, [26] and none will miscarry or be barren in your land. I will give you a full life span.

I will put you in my prayers Dee, you can always talk to us :hug:


----------



## bballbaby

Chichifab - 
Prayers for you honey! I know exactly what you mean about spotting...I've totally been there. You sound like you are doing great with handing it over to God. He will hold us in the palm of his hand to get through each and every step of this journey. We need not worry! :) My nurse said it is normal for some women to spot throughout their entire pregnancy! I wasn't aware of that....but it did help to give me some reassurance. 

Awww!! Summer babies are awesome! I'm am truly so happy for you honey! 

AFM - AF is showed up this weekend :happydance: So nice to know things are back to normal....now just have to wait a few more cycles and praying for a Jan. FET cycle. 

Prayers for your scan!!! I will be praying for you and your little one :)



chichifab said:


> bballbaby said:
> 
> 
> Chichifab - that is great! saving money on progesterone is a bonus! that is nice you have that option. what an amazing feeling to be released and be like everyone else! :) enjoy your pregnancy!! it truly is such an awesome miracle. praise god! so when is your due date? june sometime?
> 
> thank you so much for your encouraging words. i am thankful to have meet you and all of the other lovely ladies on this board. i honestly still have some days where i can feel the devil trying to take over my thoughts...the what ifs in life. i have to say reading the bible and scripture and certain songs can pull me right back on track though. this is such a learning process. i think when i look back at my life, these days of struggling with infertility have been those times when i have learned the most about myself and about my faith. until now i never really had to put my faith into action.
> 
> hope you are doing well and enjoying all of those pregnancy symptoms :) have you thought about when you will share your news with everyone? :)
> 
> take care and have a great friday!
> 
> Reading your trying to concieve journey, I thought you were describing me! I also have grown so much in faith and in some way, I am glad!
> 
> The devil does try to tempt me every now and then and I am not going to let him. Yesturday I started spotting a little brown blood and I got so worried. I just got into prayer and asked God to take control and fight this battle for me. I am due on June 18th, summer baby!Click to expand...


----------



## bballbaby

Have you all read this before? I absolutely love it.....and all of you lovely ladies :) 

_Author Unknown

There are women that become mothers without effort, without thought, without patience or 
loss and though they are good mothers and love their children, I know that I will be better. &#8232;&#8232;

I will be better not because of genetics, or money or that I have read more books but 
because I have struggled and toiled for this child. 
I have longed and waited. I have cried and prayed. &#8232;
I have endured and planned over and over again. 

Like most things in life, the people who truly have appreciation are those who have struggled 
to attain their dreams. 
I will notice everything about my child. 
I will take time to watch my child sleep, explore and discover. I will marvel at this miracle every 
day for the rest of my life.

I will be happy when I wake in the middle of the night to the sound of my child, knowing that I 
can comfort, hold and feed him and that I am not waking to take another temperature, pop 
another pill, take another shot or cry tears of a broken dream. My dream will be crying for me. 

I count myself lucky in this sense; that God has given me this insight, this special vision with 
which I will look upon my child that my friends will not see. 

Whether I parent a child I actually give birth to or a child that God leads me to, I will not be 
careless with my love. 

I will be a better mother for all that I have endured. I am a better wife, a better aunt, a better 
daughter, neighbor, friend and sister because I have known pain. &#8232;&#8232;

I know disillusionment as I have been betrayed by my own body. I have been tried by fire 
and hell many never face, yet given time, I stood tall. &#8232;&#8232;

I have prevailed. &#8232;
I have succeeded.&#8232;
I have won. &#8232;&#8232;

So now, when others hurt around me, I do not run from their pain in order to save myself 
discomfort. I see it, mourn it, and join them in theirs. 

I listen. &#8232;&#8232;And even though I cannot make it better, I can make it less lonely. I have learned the 
immense power of another hand holding tight to mine, of other eyes that moisten as they 
learn to accept the harsh truth and when life is beyond hard. I have learned a compassion 
that only comes with walking in those shoes.

I have learned to appreciate life.&#8232;&#8232;

Yes I will be a wonderful mother. 
_


----------



## bballbaby

Dee -

I am very sorry for your loss. Chichifab said it beautifully - we sometimes never know why God places hardships in our life...but we can't see the whole picture. I pray for you to feel his peace in this valley friend. Thank you for sharing your prayer. It touches my heart.


----------



## bballbaby

Terces - 

How did transfer go today!? Praying that you had a great day and are relaxing:hugs:



terces said:


> Prayers for all the ladies on here that are still waiting for that BFP and prayers for healthy strong babies for those expecting.
> 
> My FET is Monday! We have 2 embryos to transfer on that day. Had ER back in August but no transfer. Praying all the time that this is a success. :)


----------



## chichifab

Hey bballbaby! 

Yay for AF :happydance: I'm glad it's showed it's face so that your body can start getting ready. I also can't wait for your FET!!! I praying you get a BFP!! Just make sure you relax your body while you wait for that blessing. 

I had my scan today and it was amazing!! God is great! Heard the little heartbeat and saw little baby! I can't stop praising God. 

Terces - how did your transfer go? I pray that you get a BFP. 

I hope everyone is well. Stay blessed :hug:


----------



## chichifab

bballbaby said:


> Have you all read this before? I absolutely love it.....and all of you lovely ladies :)
> 
> _Author Unknown
> 
> There are women that become mothers without effort, without thought, without patience or
> loss and though they are good mothers and love their children, I know that I will be better. &#8232;&#8232;
> 
> I will be better not because of genetics, or money or that I have read more books but
> because I have struggled and toiled for this child.
> I have longed and waited. I have cried and prayed. &#8232;
> I have endured and planned over and over again.
> 
> Like most things in life, the people who truly have appreciation are those who have struggled
> to attain their dreams.
> I will notice everything about my child.
> I will take time to watch my child sleep, explore and discover. I will marvel at this miracle every
> day for the rest of my life.
> 
> I will be happy when I wake in the middle of the night to the sound of my child, knowing that I
> can comfort, hold and feed him and that I am not waking to take another temperature, pop
> another pill, take another shot or cry tears of a broken dream. My dream will be crying for me.
> 
> I count myself lucky in this sense; that God has given me this insight, this special vision with
> which I will look upon my child that my friends will not see.
> 
> Whether I parent a child I actually give birth to or a child that God leads me to, I will not be
> careless with my love.
> 
> I will be a better mother for all that I have endured. I am a better wife, a better aunt, a better
> daughter, neighbor, friend and sister because I have known pain. &#8232;&#8232;
> 
> I know disillusionment as I have been betrayed by my own body. I have been tried by fire
> and hell many never face, yet given time, I stood tall. &#8232;&#8232;
> 
> I have prevailed. &#8232;
> I have succeeded.&#8232;
> I have won. &#8232;&#8232;
> 
> So now, when others hurt around me, I do not run from their pain in order to save myself
> discomfort. I see it, mourn it, and join them in theirs.
> 
> I listen. &#8232;&#8232;And even though I cannot make it better, I can make it less lonely. I have learned the
> immense power of another hand holding tight to mine, of other eyes that moisten as they
> learn to accept the harsh truth and when life is beyond hard. I have learned a compassion
> that only comes with walking in those shoes.
> 
> I have learned to appreciate life.&#8232;&#8232;
> 
> Yes I will be a wonderful mother.
> _

This is beautiful!! Thanks for sharing!!! :hugs::thumbup:


----------



## bballbaby

YAY!!!! :happydance: AWESOME NEWS CHICIFAB!!!!! God is so good!!! I was thinking about you today! What an answered prayer. 



chichifab said:


> Hey bballbaby!
> 
> Yay for AF :happydance: I'm glad it's showed it's face so that your body can start getting ready. I also can't wait for your FET!!! I praying you get a BFP!! Just make sure you relax your body while you wait for that blessing.
> 
> I had my scan today and it was amazing!! God is great! Heard the little heartbeat and saw little baby! I can't stop praising God.
> 
> Terces - how did your transfer go? I pray that you get a BFP.
> 
> I hope everyone is well. Stay blessed :hug:


----------



## MummyWant2be

Awesome News!:happydance: God is always good!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## bballbaby

hello! how is everyone doing? how are you feeling chichifab? have you thought about if you will find out the gender? have you told many people yet? :) 

afm nothing new really going on. just trying to get some early christmas shopping done this weekend!


----------



## chichifab

bballbaby said:


> hello! how is everyone doing? how are you feeling chichifab? have you thought about if you will find out the gender? have you told many people yet? :)
> 
> afm nothing new really going on. just trying to get some early christmas shopping done this weekend!

Hey bballbaby! You just reminded me about Xmas shopping!!! I haven't even started!! I'm getting quite tired that I will probably won't do much shopping. My brother is coming down from Canada for Xmas, so I need to get my act together:dohh: I hope all is well with you and looking forward to your next cycle which is not long now. 

I am trying to keep the news until 12 weeks. I told my mum last week and she is so excited. A few people at my church know and a couple people at work that's all. DH can't wait to know the gender, so it seems we will find out before he birth. 

I hope everyone else is fine. Stay blessed my beloved sisters and continue to live a spirit lead life :hugs:

Psalm 125:1-5 (NIV)
[1] Those who trust in the Lord are like Mount Zion, which cannot be shaken but endures forever. [2] As the mountains surround Jerusalem, so the Lord surrounds his peopleboth now and forevermore. [3] The scepter of the wicked will not remain over the land allotted to the righteous,for then the righteous might usetheir hands to do evil. [4] Lord, do good to those who are good,to those who are upright in heart. [5] But those who turn to crooked ways the Lord will banish with the evildoers. Peace be on Israel. *


----------



## bballbaby

Thanks chicifab -

Sounds like fun! I try to do a little shopping at a time. Glad to hear you are doing well. Only a few more weeks until you can spill the beans!!! :) I can't believe you are already almost 10 weeks!!! Time sure does fly! Seems like just last week you got your BFP :) We found out the gender...honestly to me it was exciting no matter when it happend! Plus it is hard to find gender neutral clothing really....at least I thought so. Keep me posted! I think they usually do gender scans around 20 weeks or so....which with the way these weeks seem to fly it will be here in no time! Thanks for the scripture. 

Take care!


----------



## chichifab

bballbaby said:


> Thanks chicifab -
> 
> Sounds like fun! I try to do a little shopping at a time. Glad to hear you are doing well. Only a few more weeks until you can spill the beans!!! :) I can't believe you are already almost 10 weeks!!! Time sure does fly! Seems like just last week you got your BFP :) We found out the gender...honestly to me it was exciting no matter when it happend! Plus it is hard to find gender neutral clothing really....at least I thought so. Keep me posted! I think they usually do gender scans around 20 weeks or so....which with the way these weeks seem to fly it will be here in no time! Thanks for the scripture.
> 
> Take care!

It seems we will have no one to tell at 12 weeks!!:haha: As I'm very slim, I'm showing already!!! I told everyone at church as some people started guessing. And now that most people know, we will tell my in laws this evening as DH can't wait anymore plus I can't keep avoiding them to hide the bump! It's also had to hide the bump at work. 

Keep me posted with your cycle. I'm sure by the time we find out the gender of our baby, you will be pregnant!!


----------



## MummyWant2be

chichifab said:


> bballbaby said:
> 
> 
> Thanks chicifab -
> 
> Sounds like fun! I try to do a little shopping at a time. Glad to hear you are doing well. Only a few more weeks until you can spill the beans!!! :) I can't believe you are already almost 10 weeks!!! Time sure does fly! Seems like just last week you got your BFP :) We found out the gender...honestly to me it was exciting no matter when it happend! Plus it is hard to find gender neutral clothing really....at least I thought so. Keep me posted! I think they usually do gender scans around 20 weeks or so....which with the way these weeks seem to fly it will be here in no time! Thanks for the scripture.
> 
> Take care!
> 
> It seems we will have no one to tell at 12 weeks!!:haha: As I'm very slim, I'm showing already!!! I told everyone at church as some people started guessing. And now that most people know, we will tell my in laws this evening as DH can't wait anymore plus I can't keep avoiding them to hide the bump! It's also had to hide the bump at work.
> 
> Keep me posted with your cycle. I'm sure by the time we find out the gender of our baby, you will be pregnant!!Click to expand...

hehehehhe!you ppoor thing..i wouldn't be able to keep quiet about it too...its Awesome that you will be sharing with your inlaws :happydance: oh oh you must please share pics of your bump..lol for some reason i love to see those..lol:haha:

and hows the MS?


----------



## chichifab

MummyWant2be said:


> chichifab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bballbaby said:
> 
> 
> Thanks chicifab -
> 
> Sounds like fun! I try to do a little shopping at a time. Glad to hear you are doing well. Only a few more weeks until you can spill the beans!!! :) I can't believe you are already almost 10 weeks!!! Time sure does fly! Seems like just last week you got your BFP :) We found out the gender...honestly to me it was exciting no matter when it happend! Plus it is hard to find gender neutral clothing really....at least I thought so. Keep me posted! I think they usually do gender scans around 20 weeks or so....which with the way these weeks seem to fly it will be here in no time! Thanks for the scripture.
> 
> Take care!
> 
> It seems we will have no one to tell at 12 weeks!!:haha: As I'm very slim, I'm showing already!!! I told everyone at church as some people started guessing. And now that most people know, we will tell my in laws this evening as DH can't wait anymore plus I can't keep avoiding them to hide the bump! It's also had to hide the bump at work.
> 
> Keep me posted with your cycle. I'm sure by the time we find out the gender of our baby, you will be pregnant!!Click to expand...
> 
> hehehehhe!you ppoor thing..i wouldn't be able to keep quiet about it too...its Awesome that you will be sharing with your inlaws :happydance: oh oh you must please share pics of your bump..lol for some reason i love to see those..lol:haha:
> 
> and hows the MS?Click to expand...

We went to the in laws this evening to try and surprise them, and the were not home:nope: they went out to an exhibition. So I bet we will have to tell them next time. 

I am blessed, I haven't had any MS so far which is great! Just struggling with constipation and gas (sorry tmi) which is giving me cramps. I will get to share the bump picture once soon :flower: 

How are you doing? Started your Christmas shopping yet? Getting ready for Christmas?


----------



## MummyWant2be

chichifab said:


> MummyWant2be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chichifab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bballbaby said:
> 
> 
> Thanks chicifab -
> 
> Sounds like fun! I try to do a little shopping at a time. Glad to hear you are doing well. Only a few more weeks until you can spill the beans!!! :) I can't believe you are already almost 10 weeks!!! Time sure does fly! Seems like just last week you got your BFP :) We found out the gender...honestly to me it was exciting no matter when it happend! Plus it is hard to find gender neutral clothing really....at least I thought so. Keep me posted! I think they usually do gender scans around 20 weeks or so....which with the way these weeks seem to fly it will be here in no time! Thanks for the scripture.
> 
> Take care!
> 
> It seems we will have no one to tell at 12 weeks!!:haha: As I'm very slim, I'm showing already!!! I told everyone at church as some people started guessing. And now that most people know, we will tell my in laws this evening as DH can't wait anymore plus I can't keep avoiding them to hide the bump! It's also had to hide the bump at work.
> 
> Keep me posted with your cycle. I'm sure by the time we find out the gender of our baby, you will be pregnant!!Click to expand...
> 
> hehehehhe!you ppoor thing..i wouldn't be able to keep quiet about it too...its Awesome that you will be sharing with your inlaws :happydance: oh oh you must please share pics of your bump..lol for some reason i love to see those..lol:haha:
> 
> and hows the MS?Click to expand...
> 
> We went to the in laws this evening to try and surprise them, and the were not home:nope: they went out to an exhibition. So I bet we will have to tell them next time.
> 
> I am blessed, I haven't had any MS so far which is great! Just struggling with constipation and gas (sorry tmi) which is giving me cramps. I will get to share the bump picture once soon :flower:
> 
> How are you doing? Started your Christmas shopping yet? Getting ready for Christmas?Click to expand...

Ah total bummer that they weren't home :dohh: oh well there's still a next time.

yeay can't wait to see those bump pics!

i'm such a bad planner only doing christmas shopping this weekend,haven't even bought presents yet..:dohh:


----------



## chichifab

Hey mummywant2be, 

I haven't started shopping either!! Only got some Christmas cards on Sunday at our church Christmas fair. I'm hopping to start by the end of next week! I need to make a list first.


----------



## tigger175

Hi ladies,

I just read Hannah's Hope per your recommendations and was really touched. I pulled my bible out, downloaded some religious podcasts for when I am driving to work, and am trying to trust in God.

However, I am still facing a lot of set backs. I went to the doctor on Friday and they did an ultrasound, and found a 3 cm simple cyst. Most likely too big to be a follicle. So now we have to wait 4 weeks to start treatment again. I am trying to stay positive and believe that this is all part of God's plan.

Dee


----------



## MummyWant2be

I will be starting with my book tonight :) i can't wait!

Keep posistive Dee and let God take care of all your worries.


----------



## chichifab

Hey Dee, as mummywant2b said, hang in there, God's time is the best. I will put you in my prayers.


----------



## bballbaby

Thanks chichifab! I hope you are right! :) Hopefully I'll be right behind you! That is awesome you were able to tell everyone!!! So exciting!! :) Hope you are all doing well! I haven't been on the boards in a few days. Happy Thanksgiving! :hugs:




chichifab said:


> bballbaby said:
> 
> 
> Thanks chicifab -
> 
> Sounds like fun! I try to do a little shopping at a time. Glad to hear you are doing well. Only a few more weeks until you can spill the beans!!! :) I can't believe you are already almost 10 weeks!!! Time sure does fly! Seems like just last week you got your BFP :) We found out the gender...honestly to me it was exciting no matter when it happend! Plus it is hard to find gender neutral clothing really....at least I thought so. Keep me posted! I think they usually do gender scans around 20 weeks or so....which with the way these weeks seem to fly it will be here in no time! Thanks for the scripture.
> 
> Take care!
> 
> It seems we will have no one to tell at 12 weeks!!:haha: As I'm very slim, I'm showing already!!! I told everyone at church as some people started guessing. And now that most people know, we will tell my in laws this evening as DH can't wait anymore plus I can't keep avoiding them to hide the bump! It's also had to hide the bump at work.
> 
> Keep me posted with your cycle. I'm sure by the time we find out the gender of our baby, you will be pregnant!!Click to expand...


----------



## bballbaby

Dee - 

Prayers for you hun. I know how frustrating this all can be. Give it go God, as you know he does hear the desires of your heart. 

I should download some podcasts as well. I usually listen to Klove on my drive to work...do you have that station where you live? 


tigger175 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I just read Hannah's Hope per your recommendations and was really touched. I pulled my bible out, downloaded some religious podcasts for when I am driving to work, and am trying to trust in God.
> 
> However, I am still facing a lot of set backs. I went to the doctor on Friday and they did an ultrasound, and found a 3 cm simple cyst. Most likely too big to be a follicle. So now we have to wait 4 weeks to start treatment again. I am trying to stay positive and believe that this is all part of God's plan.
> 
> Dee


----------



## MummyWant2be

bballbaby said:


> Dee -
> 
> Prayers for you hun. I know how frustrating this all can be. Give it go God, as you know he does hear the desires of your heart.
> 
> I should download some podcasts as well. I usually listen to Klove on my drive to work...do you have that station where you live?
> 
> 
> tigger175 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I just read Hannah's Hope per your recommendations and was really touched. I pulled my bible out, downloaded some religious podcasts for when I am driving to work, and am trying to trust in God.
> 
> However, I am still facing a lot of set backs. I went to the doctor on Friday and they did an ultrasound, and found a 3 cm simple cyst. Most likely too big to be a follicle. So now we have to wait 4 weeks to start treatment again. I am trying to stay positive and believe that this is all part of God's plan.
> 
> DeeClick to expand...

not a chance...I'm down in South Africa...


----------



## chichifab

Hi Everyone,

How are you all? Hope you are all fine and trusting in the Good Lord while you prepare for Christmas celebrating the birth of our Lord Jesus!

God Bless you all :hug:


----------



## bballbaby

Hello everyone :)!!! I love this time of year :) Still hanging on to the promises of God. 

Chichifab - how are you feeling? I can't believe you are already 11 weeks!?! Has it gone fast for you too? I feel like you just got your BFP a few weeks ago! 

AFM, I'm waiting on AF to return any day now. Then I get to schedule my biopsy and pray for a Jan transfer. I'm getting a little bit closer now :) It is all totally worth it when it works though. 

Take care and Merry Christmas!


----------



## BabyDoll123

Hello Ladies, I need you guys to please pray and have faith with me! I just did my FET and really need so much prayers. It been a tough year with so much failures. But i believe this is my month in Jesus Name


----------



## wannabemomma

Hi ladies - I hope I can join your thread. I am starting the IVF journey in January. I pray to god that he gives me strength for this emotional journey. :hugs:


----------



## chichifab

bballbaby said:


> Hello everyone :)!!! I love this time of year :) Still hanging on to the promises of God.
> 
> Chichifab - how are you feeling? I can't believe you are already 11 weeks!?! Has it gone fast for you too? I feel like you just got your BFP a few weeks ago!
> 
> AFM, I'm waiting on AF to return any day now. Then I get to schedule my biopsy and pray for a Jan transfer. I'm getting a little bit closer now :) It is all totally worth it when it works though.
> 
> Take care and Merry Christmas!

Hey bballbaby,

I'm glad you are starting soon!!! Yay!!! I'm praying that this is your cycle! 

I had my 12 week scan and it was great! God is amazing!! 

Have a lovely Christmas and God Bless :hugs:


----------



## chichifab

Hi babydoll123 and wannabeamomma, you are welcome to going and I will pray for both of you. Trust in God and his trimming.


----------



## bballbaby

welcome ladies! praying for everyone to feel His strength, power and perfect timing!


----------



## bballbaby

AF arrived so I am getting all of my tests updated next week. i start the ovulation kits next week and then wait until they give me my date for the endometrial biopsy. i feel like i am getting closer! can't believe it...it didn't take as long as i once thought :) 

how are you feeling chichifab? are you wearing your maternity clothes yet? :)


----------



## chichifab

bballbaby said:


> AF arrived so I am getting all of my tests updated next week. i start the ovulation kits next week and then wait until they give me my date for the endometrial biopsy. i feel like i am getting closer! can't believe it...it didn't take as long as i once thought :)
> 
> how are you feeling chichifab? are you wearing your maternity clothes yet? :)

That's great!!!:happydance: now you can get started!! 

Not started wearing maternity cloths yet though I'm showing. 

You are all in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## wannabemomma

bballbaby said:


> AF arrived so I am getting all of my tests updated next week. i start the ovulation kits next week and then wait until they give me my date for the endometrial biopsy. i feel like i am getting closer! can't believe it...it didn't take as long as i once thought :)
> 
> how are you feeling chichifab? are you wearing your maternity clothes yet? :)

Hi bballbaby! I am starting IVF in January. They said I have to have the endometerial biopsy as well. Have you had this done before? I am a little nervous about it.


----------



## bballbaby

Wannabemomma- 

I am nervous about it as well. I ran into someone else on another board and they said it wasn't a big deal. Although being I've never had it done before it sounds a bit uncomfortable. I have read online about how it may increase chances for implantation. Who knows. . . I am getting it done to check for a defect with my LH hormone that is supposed to kick in the last 2 weeks of a normal cycle. I am doing a natural FET which is why they are so concerned with how my hormones are working. Unfortunately my body can't tolerate the estrogen so I have to go the natural route, which is exciting but scary to trust my own body on this! I think my biopsy will end up falling right around Christmas time so I hope I can get in the office...I'd rather not be delayed another month of waiting :) When are you scheduled? 

Praying for you as you continue this journey:hugs: 




wannabemomma said:


> bballbaby said:
> 
> 
> AF arrived so I am getting all of my tests updated next week. i start the ovulation kits next week and then wait until they give me my date for the endometrial biopsy. i feel like i am getting closer! can't believe it...it didn't take as long as i once thought :)
> 
> how are you feeling chichifab? are you wearing your maternity clothes yet? :)
> 
> Hi bballbaby! I am starting IVF in January. They said I have to have the endometerial biopsy as well. Have you had this done before? I am a little nervous about it.Click to expand...


----------



## wannabemomma

bballbaby - That is good to hear! They told me it would feel like a strong menstraul cramp. Good luck to you and you will be in my prayers.


----------



## Izzie74

Lord hear my prayer,
Oh Lord hear my prayer,
When I call answer me.

Lord hear my prayer,
Oh Lord hear my prayer,
Come and listen to me.

:dust:


----------



## Praying4bump

Hi Ladies!

I hope I can join! Congrats to the BFP's and :hugs: to the disappointments. I am a Christian women whose faith has been tested tremendously during our TTC journey. I have loved God since I was 14 years old, he is my first love.Thus far, it has brought me closer to the Lord so it hasn't been in vein. 

My signature shows our ttc #1 journey thus far. I am very excited that we started our fertility testing this month. I had CD 21 test and DH had his SA this morning. I am supposed to have a sonogram next week to see if I'm ovualting properly. Once that's done, I think we will sit down to discuss a treatment plan. I'm praying for a BFP in 2013. 

Good luck Ladies!!!


----------



## wannabemomma

Praying4bump said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I hope I can join! Congrats to the BFP's and :hugs: to the disappointments. I am a Christian women whose faith has been tested tremendously during our TTC journey. I have loved God since I was 14 years old, he is my first love.Thus far, it has brought me closer to the Lord so it hasn't been in vein.
> 
> My signature shows our ttc #1 journey thus far. I am very excited that we started our fertility testing this month. I had CD 21 test and DH had his SA this morning. I am supposed to have a sonogram next week to see if I'm ovualting properly. Once that's done, I think we will sit down to discuss a treatment plan. I'm praying for a BFP in 2013.
> 
> Good luck Ladies!!!

Welcome! My thoughts and prayers are with you during this time. We have all been there.


----------



## bballbaby

welcome praying4bump! sounds like you are close to getting the plan in place :) i am hoping to try for a FET next month. hugs to you!


----------



## Praying4bump

Thank you!


----------



## Cindylou777

Hello Ladies.. may I join as well.. DH and I have been TTC for almost 4 years in between deployments. Finally got in to see Fertility Dr. in Oct and had all of our testing done.. and Glory to God the issues we thought we had we DID NOT! I have PCOS and Hoshimoto thyroiditis and DH has low morphology. We believe in the timing of God's plan and we also believe that God will bless us with our beautiful baby soon. I just got done taking 5 days of Femara and will start Follistim injections tomorrow. Praying to be able to do our 1st IUI this weekend.. seeing as another deployment is looming over us.. Praying for you all.. and May God bless you all on this journey he has placed you on.


----------



## Praying4bump

Good luck Cindylou! I'll be praying for you. I'm praying that the RE tells us the issues are things that we can also fix. Either way, God has chosen our paths.


----------



## bballbaby

cindy! welcome. and hugs to you. praying that your miracle is nearer than you realize :)


----------



## bballbaby

babydoll - 

how are you doing? :hugs:



BabyDoll123 said:


> Hello Ladies, I need you guys to please pray and have faith with me! I just did my FET and really need so much prayers. It been a tough year with so much failures. But i believe this is my month in Jesus Name


----------



## bballbaby

how are you doing? hope you are well. i am trying to use this waiting time to grow closer to Him. :hugs:



tigger175 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I just read Hannah's Hope per your recommendations and was really touched. I pulled my bible out, downloaded some religious podcasts for when I am driving to work, and am trying to trust in God.
> 
> However, I am still facing a lot of set backs. I went to the doctor on Friday and they did an ultrasound, and found a 3 cm simple cyst. Most likely too big to be a follicle. So now we have to wait 4 weeks to start treatment again. I am trying to stay positive and believe that this is all part of God's plan.
> 
> Dee


----------



## bballbaby

how are you doing mummywant2be? 



MummyWant2be said:


> I will be starting with my book tonight :) i can't wait!
> 
> Keep posistive Dee and let God take care of all your worries.


----------



## bballbaby

wannabe- did you have your biopsy yet? mine should be in another week or 2. ready to get this done so i can try again soon. hope you are doing well :hugs:



wannabemomma said:


> bballbaby said:
> 
> 
> AF arrived so I am getting all of my tests updated next week. i start the ovulation kits next week and then wait until they give me my date for the endometrial biopsy. i feel like i am getting closer! can't believe it...it didn't take as long as i once thought :)
> 
> how are you feeling chichifab? are you wearing your maternity clothes yet? :)
> 
> Hi bballbaby! I am starting IVF in January. They said I have to have the endometerial biopsy as well. Have you had this done before? I am a little nervous about it.Click to expand...


----------



## wannabemomma

bballbaby said:


> wannabe- did you have your biopsy yet? mine should be in another week or 2. ready to get this done so i can try again soon. hope you are doing well :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> wannabemomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bballbaby said:
> 
> 
> AF arrived so I am getting all of my tests updated next week. i start the ovulation kits next week and then wait until they give me my date for the endometrial biopsy. i feel like i am getting closer! can't believe it...it didn't take as long as i once thought :)
> 
> how are you feeling chichifab? are you wearing your maternity clothes yet? :)
> 
> Hi bballbaby! I am starting IVF in January. They said I have to have the endometerial biopsy as well. Have you had this done before? I am a little nervous about it.Click to expand...Click to expand...


Hi bballbaby! I am on the pill until January 4th. So a few days after that! I am ready! 2013 is OUR YEAR LADIES!!! God bless you all during the holidays. Just think what a perfect time to get pregnant to start off the new year!


----------



## bballbaby

Bring it ON!!! I'm ready too :) You are so right. I like the idea of starting out the new year with a cycle. New year...new beginnings....new hope. My biopsy will probably be next week I'm guessing. I'm still waiting to ovulate...it is taking its good old time :) Hugs!


----------



## MummyWant2be

Lets do this ladies...God is listening and he will bless us...2013 is our BFP year :) i sooooooo can't wait!


----------



## Cindylou777

OK ladies I went in for my CD9 u/s and bw and Dr.F said that he didn't see any real growth yet and lowered my Follistim to 50iu for today until Friday when I go back to be rechecked. PRAYING I have some good Follies on Friday so we can do the IUI either this weekend or the 24th!! Praying for God to heal my ovaries and just WAKE THEM UP but also praying I don't overstim.. DH is leaving soon so I am praying my hardest! HUGS, babydust and GOD's blessings upon you all


----------



## Cindylou777

alright ladies I need some serious prayers right about now... Dr just called and said that out of the 2 times DH gave a sample to freeze we only have 1 maybe 2 chances for iui. So I am asking that ya'll pray that the meds start working and that we are able to do a fresh cycle before DH deploys again... and then IF I need to use the frozen I can while he is gone.. I am tryin to keep my head up and know that God is in control just needing some prayers to help lift us up.


----------



## bballbaby

cindylou - prayers lifted for you. praying for God's perfect plan in your life.


----------



## Cindylou777

thank you BB


----------



## Praying4bump

Cindylou I'm praying for you!


----------



## Cindylou777

thank you Praying4


----------



## bballbaby

God may not always come when you expect it, but he will always come on time. - this is what my pastor said in his message today and it just really hit home and i just had to share. merry christmas everyone!


----------



## Izzie74

And I will trust in You alone.
And I will trust in You alone,
For Your endless mercy follows me,
Your goodness will lead me home.


----------



## Cindylou777

had my iui done today praying and praying hard for a sticky baby bean... Dh left yesterday morning.. so we are praying that the 2 weeks goes by quick so I can tell my hubby the good news!!


----------



## Praying4bump

Good luck cindylou!!


----------



## bballbaby

prayers to you cindy!!!


----------



## Cindylou777

thanks Ladies.. I can't wait to see the BFP!!!


----------



## Praying4bump

Every Challenge is an opportunity to give honor to the name of the LORD...or to dishonor it.


----------



## chichifab

Hi Ladies,

I hope you are all fine and you all had a great Christmas. I pray that God blesses you with your hearts desire for 2013 and that we will be mothers in this new year! Happy New Year to you all.


----------



## PrayingLady

Hi ladies,

Can I join?


----------



## bballbaby

Welcome Praying Lady - I like your picture of your mug by the way :)


----------



## PrayingLady

Thank you!!! 

I'm praying for my twins!!!


----------



## Cindylou777

8 days until testing.. praying so hard that i get to see that BFP it would be amazing...


----------



## wannabemomma

Cindylou777 said:


> 8 days until testing.. praying so hard that i get to see that BFP it would be amazing...

Good luck Cindy Lu! We are all praying for you! May god ease your mind and soul and make the next 8 days go by quickly for you!


----------



## typeA TTC

I would love to join in here! I pray every night that my BFP will come. Recently I have been struggling to be calm and let go. That is the hardest thing for me to do. My mother prays with a wonderful group of ladies and one said she sees God looking at me and saying Shhh with his finger to his mouth (like you would a child) and says over and over "its going to be okay". I pray every night that I am blessed with a baby but it is hard for me to get my mind to "shh!"


----------



## Izzie74

BIND US TOGETHER, Lord, Bind us together
With cords that cannot be broken.
Bind us together, Lord,
Bind us together,
Bind us together with love.


----------



## bballbaby

i like that visual! i totally understand. i am just about ready to start my FET cycle and i'm already a mess! i can't blame all of these crazy emotions on hormones :nope:



typeA TTC said:


> I would love to join in here! I pray every night that my BFP will come. Recently I have been struggling to be calm and let go. That is the hardest thing for me to do. My mother prays with a wonderful group of ladies and one said she sees God looking at me and saying Shhh with his finger to his mouth (like you would a child) and says over and over "its going to be okay". I pray every night that I am blessed with a baby but it is hard for me to get my mind to "shh!"


----------



## bballbaby

i am having a really tough time coping with these emotions lately. i got my biopsy back and everything was fine and we are cleared to try another natural FET this month. tomorrow is already cycle day 5. i start testing for ovulation in a week! i know the devil is getting my thoughts as i am finding myself concentrating on all of the negatives and what ifs with everything. i am so nervous to put myself out there again...with the fear of it not working again. oh man this is going to be a long month unless i get my head screwed on straight! somedays i feel so depressed about the whole situation. i can't help but feel that this part of my life was robbed from us. the whole joy in making a baby is gone. well i just wondered if anyone had any advice on how to deal with these emotions. i pray for each and everyone of you because i known what you are going through. hugs!


----------



## bballbaby

welcome! :flower:



typeA TTC said:


> I would love to join in here! I pray every night that my BFP will come. Recently I have been struggling to be calm and let go. That is the hardest thing for me to do. My mother prays with a wonderful group of ladies and one said she sees God looking at me and saying Shhh with his finger to his mouth (like you would a child) and says over and over "its going to be okay". I pray every night that I am blessed with a baby but it is hard for me to get my mind to "shh!"


----------



## Izzie74

And I will trust in You alone
And I will trust in You alone
For Your endless mercy follows me
Your goodness will lead me home


----------



## chichifab

bballbaby said:


> i am having a really tough time coping with these emotions lately. i got my biopsy back and everything was fine and we are cleared to try another natural FET this month. tomorrow is already cycle day 5. i start testing for ovulation in a week! i know the devil is getting my thoughts as i am finding myself concentrating on all of the negatives and what ifs with everything. i am so nervous to put myself out there again...with the fear of it not working again. oh man this is going to be a long month unless i get my head screwed on straight! somedays i feel so depressed about the whole situation. i can't help but feel that this part of my life was robbed from us. the whole joy in making a baby is gone. well i just wondered if anyone had any advice on how to deal with these emotions. i pray for each and everyone of you because i known what you are going through. hugs!

Hey Hun, 

I have been thinking of you! I'm happy that you are starting your FET cycle :happydance: but then again, I'm sad that you are having a had time dealing with your emotions. I know how you feel and I understand about feeling depressed at times. My advice would be to get something else to focus on like reading a good spiritual book. Right now the devil knows that you are getting closer to your breakthrough and he wants to bring fear with your cycle. Remember that the devil is a lair and he is only here to kill and destroy!! Fear is from the devil and not from God. It's a battle and you should speak back to the devil that you shall not fear anything! Psalm 23 

I will put you in prayers!


----------



## chichifab

Hello to all the new ladies! 

Praise God for his presence and his love. I pray that God blesses you all with your hearts desires!! AMEN!


----------



## typeA TTC

Izzie - i love that prayer! i texted it to my mom and she loved it too! i say it over and over to myself

bballbaby - i know how you feel. i have not done IVF yet, but i feel the ups and downs of this whole thing - it is as if my whole life depends on the next bloodtest results and ultrasound. Over christmas i was getting too overwhelmed with everything and had several meltdowns. i decided to start meditating - which is totally not in my personality to lay still and just allow myself to be there (without going through a million thoughts in my head). but i decided to give it a try for 10 minutes every night - it reallly helped me get through those rough times. I downloaded a guided meditation on my iphone called "knowing God" and listened to it - after my 10 minutes was up - i would pray and go to bed. So maybe it's something to try. I don't think you are alone in your thoughts! I keep asking myself why am i having to go through this - what does God want me to learn - and i think i am realizing that it's patience and being able to use my experience to help others in my life to get through their infertility battles (should they have any). And don't forget we are always here to help! "where two or more are gathered in his name...." so we will pray for you and support you during this FET! and you never know, God may be preparing a special bundle of joy right now for you and your family!


----------



## bballbaby

chicifab - 

thank you for your words. they mean so much to me! your words reminded me of that new christ tomlin song - whom shall i fear? you are so right. thank you for smacking some sense back into me :) 

i think of you often and wonder how you are doing. how are you feeling? will you find out the gender soon or will you wait until the big day? 

typeA - i love your screen name by the way. i too would consider myself a type A. i love to have everything planned out and well this whole baby making thing can drive me nuts if i let it! :) thank you also for your kind words. you girls may not realize how much they mean to me. i seriously can feel myself gain more confidence regardless of the outcome after reading your posts. i have never really stopped either to do the mediation thing. it sounds like an awesome habit to get into! i am going to try just being silent and spending more time focusing on Him and not the devil. 

praying for you all! your support means the world to me. i feel like you all are the only ones that truly understand all of these emotions. i don't even share with my family, besides my parents, when we do a cycle....i just feel so alone sometimes with this struggle so i thank you all!!

how is everyone doing?


----------



## chichifab

Bballbaby,

I'm great thanks, just a bit of bloating every now and again. We will definitely know baby's gender unless he/she hides it from us on the day. We have a scan booked for the 3rd February and we will find out then. This is definitely our year bballbaby, we just have stay strong and trust in God.


----------



## wannabemomma

bballbaby said:


> wannabe- did you have your biopsy yet? mine should be in another week or 2. ready to get this done so i can try again soon. hope you are doing well :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> wannabemomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bballbaby said:
> 
> 
> AF arrived so I am getting all of my tests updated next week. i start the ovulation kits next week and then wait until they give me my date for the endometrial biopsy. i feel like i am getting closer! can't believe it...it didn't take as long as i once thought :)
> 
> how are you feeling chichifab? are you wearing your maternity clothes yet? :)
> 
> Hi bballbaby! I am starting IVF in January. They said I have to have the endometerial biopsy as well. Have you had this done before? I am a little nervous about it.Click to expand...Click to expand...

Hi bball! Did you have your biopsy? Mine is this Weds!! I hope you are doing well!


----------



## wannabemomma

Heavenly Father, for You all things are possible. In your word you tell us: Children are a gift from the Lord, the fruit of the womb. His reward. 


O Father. I trust in You and in Your unconditional love for us. I believe that you will hear my prayer. I believe that you will answer me according to Your Divine Will, for You have promised to give us the desires of our heart as we delight in You. O Lord increase in us always the presence and power of Your Divine Life. thank you for Your mercy, gracy, peace and provision. In Jesus name. Amen.

Heavenly father, the giver of all life to grant me the grace to conceive a child, if it be according to your plan. I hope to bear children who will be faith-filled disciples of Jesus, witnessess to your message of love, and heirs to the kingdome of heaven. Amen.


----------



## bballbaby

Glad to hear you are doing well Chichfab! :) OOhhhhh Feb. 3rd is so close!!! :happydance: So so very excited for you friend!! Keep us updated :)



typeA TTC said:


> I would love to join in here! I pray every night that my BFP will come. Recently I have been struggling to be calm and let go. That is the hardest thing for me to do. My mother prays with a wonderful group of ladies and one said she sees God looking at me and saying Shhh with his finger to his mouth (like you would a child) and says over and over "its going to be okay". I pray every night that I am blessed with a baby but it is hard for me to get my mind to "shh!"




chichifab said:


> Bballbaby,
> 
> I'm great thanks, just a bit of bloating every now and again. We will definitely know baby's gender unless he/she hides it from us on the day. We have a scan booked for the 3rd February and we will find out then. This is definitely our year bballbaby, we just have stay strong and trust in God.


----------



## bballbaby

Hi wannabemomma! :) I did have my biopsy on New Years Eve actually. It wasn't a big deal at all. I didn't feel a thing. They did say that some women have cramping but I didn't notice anything. Just some spotting which is normal for a day or so afterwards. Good luck on Wed.! You will be fine. :hugs: Is this the last test before your IVF cycle? I am starting my natural FET this month. Transfer wil be a week after I ovulate. Praying for you to feel His strength as you walk through this journey. :hugs:



wannabemomma said:


> bballbaby said:
> 
> 
> wannabe- did you have your biopsy yet? mine should be in another week or 2. ready to get this done so i can try again soon. hope you are doing well :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> wannabemomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bballbaby said:
> 
> 
> AF arrived so I am getting all of my tests updated next week. i start the ovulation kits next week and then wait until they give me my date for the endometrial biopsy. i feel like i am getting closer! can't believe it...it didn't take as long as i once thought :)
> 
> how are you feeling chichifab? are you wearing your maternity clothes yet? :)
> 
> Hi bballbaby! I am starting IVF in January. They said I have to have the endometerial biopsy as well. Have you had this done before? I am a little nervous about it.Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi bball! Did you have your biopsy? Mine is this Weds!! I hope you are doing well!Click to expand...


----------



## bballbaby

Beautifully said. Thank you for sharing :) 



wannabemomma said:


> Heavenly Father, for You all things are possible. In your word you tell us: Children are a gift from the Lord, the fruit of the womb. His reward.
> 
> 
> O Father. I trust in You and in Your unconditional love for us. I believe that you will hear my prayer. I believe that you will answer me according to Your Divine Will, for You have promised to give us the desires of our heart as we delight in You. O Lord increase in us always the presence and power of Your Divine Life. thank you for Your mercy, gracy, peace and provision. In Jesus name. Amen.
> 
> Heavenly father, the giver of all life to grant me the grace to conceive a child, if it be according to your plan. I hope to bear children who will be faith-filled disciples of Jesus, witnessess to your message of love, and heirs to the kingdome of heaven. Amen.


----------



## wannabemomma

bballbaby said:


> Hi wannabemomma! :) I did have my biopsy on New Years Eve actually. It wasn't a big deal at all. I didn't feel a thing. They did say that some women have cramping but I didn't notice anything. Just some spotting which is normal for a day or so afterwards. Good luck on Wed.! You will be fine. :hugs: Is this the last test before your IVF cycle? I am starting my natural FET this month. Transfer wil be a week after I ovulate. Praying for you to feel His strength as you walk through this journey. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> wannabemomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bballbaby said:
> 
> 
> wannabe- did you have your biopsy yet? mine should be in another week or 2. ready to get this done so i can try again soon. hope you are doing well :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> wannabemomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bballbaby said:
> 
> 
> AF arrived so I am getting all of my tests updated next week. i start the ovulation kits next week and then wait until they give me my date for the endometrial biopsy. i feel like i am getting closer! can't believe it...it didn't take as long as i once thought :)
> 
> how are you feeling chichifab? are you wearing your maternity clothes yet? :)
> 
> Hi bballbaby! I am starting IVF in January. They said I have to have the endometerial biopsy as well. Have you had this done before? I am a little nervous about it.Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi bball! Did you have your biopsy? Mine is this Weds!! I hope you are doing well!Click to expand...Click to expand...

That is good news to hear! Yes, I actually will be starting Follistim tomorrow as well! I feel like we are on top of a big hill on a roller coaster and tomorrow I will throw my hands up and say HERE WE GO!!!


----------



## bballbaby

Yes!!! My hands are up in the air with you! I am tempted to close my eyes though! Here goes nothing right?! Praying for you! I pray your miracle is right around the corner! 



wannabemomma said:


> bballbaby said:
> 
> 
> Hi wannabemomma! :) I did have my biopsy on New Years Eve actually. It wasn't a big deal at all. I didn't feel a thing. They did say that some women have cramping but I didn't notice anything. Just some spotting which is normal for a day or so afterwards. Good luck on Wed.! You will be fine. :hugs: Is this the last test before your IVF cycle? I am starting my natural FET this month. Transfer wil be a week after I ovulate. Praying for you to feel His strength as you walk through this journey. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> wannabemomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bballbaby said:
> 
> 
> wannabe- did you have your biopsy yet? mine should be in another week or 2. ready to get this done so i can try again soon. hope you are doing well :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> wannabemomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bballbaby said:
> 
> 
> AF arrived so I am getting all of my tests updated next week. i start the ovulation kits next week and then wait until they give me my date for the endometrial biopsy. i feel like i am getting closer! can't believe it...it didn't take as long as i once thought :)
> 
> how are you feeling chichifab? are you wearing your maternity clothes yet? :)
> 
> Hi bballbaby! I am starting IVF in January. They said I have to have the endometerial biopsy as well. Have you had this done before? I am a little nervous about it.Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi bball! Did you have your biopsy? Mine is this Weds!! I hope you are doing well!Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is good news to hear! Yes, I actually will be starting Follistim tomorrow as well! I feel like we are on top of a big hill on a roller coaster and tomorrow I will throw my hands up and say HERE WE GO!!!Click to expand...


----------



## typeA TTC

Praying for you all!! Keep us posted! I go in for an IUI on Thursday! So excited!


----------



## bballbaby

Thanks typeA!!! :) Ohhh!!! Thursday is so close!!!! Praying for you too! :)


----------



## Cindylou777

11 dpiui... only 3 left until testing.. I am way tired and my bb's are so sore and heavy I wanna cry when I take my bra off (sorry) and heart burn might as well be my middle name, i am a little bloated.... a few twinges of pain here and there... PRAYING SO HARD right NOW!!!!! Please God let this be our month.....


----------



## wannabemomma

Cindylou777 said:


> 11 dpiui... only 3 left until testing.. I am way tired and my bb's are so sore and heavy I wanna cry when I take my bra off (sorry) and heart burn might as well be my middle name, i am a little bloated.... a few twinges of pain here and there... PRAYING SO HARD right NOW!!!!! Please God let this be our month.....

praying for you and your strength right now Cindylou!!


----------



## wannabemomma

bballbaby - HERE WE GO!! First Follistim injection down! I had my endo biospy as well. You were right it did not hurt at all. The only thing that was a bit painful was the catheter but hey I will take it to start this journey! I know it is not going to be a walk in the park but at least well all have eachother to hold hands and pray with! May god lighten our spirits and minds and give us strength to march forward :happydance:


----------



## typeA TTC

Hey ladies!! For those that had the endo biopsy, was this to make sure you didn't have endo? Also, how soon do you find out about the results?? 

IUI tomorrow and am thinking about spending most of the day meditating and praying...it can't hurt! :)


----------



## wannabemomma

typeA TTC said:


> Hey ladies!! For those that had the endo biopsy, was this to make sure you didn't have endo? Also, how soon do you find out about the results??
> 
> IUI tomorrow and am thinking about spending most of the day meditating and praying...it can't hurt! :)

Hi TypeA - My doc said it is to check to make sure everything is ok with your lining. I am not sure if they do that for everyone or not? My problem (well one of them) haha is that my lining was not getting over 6mm on clomid or by itself. They said we should have the results next week! He did not seemed worried about it however because I started my follistim today as well.


----------



## typeA TTC

I just finished 25 days of njections on follistim...I literally thought it would never end. What is your dose? I have PCOS so she made me start out at 25 but eventually my magic dose was around 100-125iu. Once I hit that dose I went fast! Good luck on this cycle- I really like the follistim which is good because I didn't respond to clomid or femara so injections were my only option. My lining responded good too - I think it's at a 12 or something. But follistim helped that too. Best of luck to you ladies! 

If this IUI doesn't work I'm going to ask about the endo biopsy and see if it's an option.


----------



## bballbaby

great signs!!! praying for you!!!! 


Cindylou777 said:


> 11 dpiui... only 3 left until testing.. I am way tired and my bb's are so sore and heavy I wanna cry when I take my bra off (sorry) and heart burn might as well be my middle name, i am a little bloated.... a few twinges of pain here and there... PRAYING SO HARD right NOW!!!!! Please God let this be our month.....


----------



## bballbaby

Yay!!! I remember feeling so relieved once the first shot was done too! :happydance: I am here for you as well. And you are right...although not a walk in the park it has made us stronger and closer to God. I truly feel like I look at life differently after having gone through this journey. All of this work will hopefully have great rewards waiting for us at the end! God give us strength to know that you hold us in the palm of your hand.



wannabemomma said:


> bballbaby - HERE WE GO!! First Follistim injection down! I had my endo biospy as well. You were right it did not hurt at all. The only thing that was a bit painful was the catheter but hey I will take it to start this journey! I know it is not going to be a walk in the park but at least well all have eachother to hold hands and pray with! May god lighten our spirits and minds and give us strength to march forward :happydance:


----------



## bballbaby

Our issue is MF and with our first medicated FET I had horrible migraines that lasted for 3-4 days for a few months. Apparently that puts me at a higher risk of stroke SO I cannot due estrogen. I am only doing some steroids and antibiotics around transfer day and the PIO after transfer and a few days before I think as well. Being my last natural FET was a BFN the dr. wanted to rule out a LH defect that is a hormone that kicks in during the last week or so of your cycle. My biopsy came back in a few days....but they told me it could take up to a week. It was fine so I guess it was just a bad embryo or just not meant to be. I read online that it is sometimes called endometrial scratching. I guess that is another name for it. Some people have it done to increase attachement of the embryo. Studies seem promising. Who knows. 

Praying for your big day tomorrow!!! Sounds like a fantastic plan!



typeA TTC said:


> Hey ladies!! For those that had the endo biopsy, was this to make sure you didn't have endo? Also, how soon do you find out about the results??
> 
> IUI tomorrow and am thinking about spending most of the day meditating and praying...it can't hurt! :)


----------



## wannabemomma

bballbaby - I think you hit it right on the head. I look at life differently as well!

For a long time I was angry about having issues. Then one day it hit me. This is God's plan for my husband and I. Maybe to bring us closer or maybe because he knows we are strong enough for it. I started to relax and prayed to him that I was here to ride his journey and in the mean time enjoy the life I have and be thankful for the people in it. I know at times this can call be frustrating and sad but staying on the positive side of things makes it so much better. I feel lucky to have found this thread. This is the one I look forward to seeing pop up. It is very inspiring!!


----------



## typeA TTC

I'm headed to get my IUI soon. Please throw up a prayer door me. I'm going to spend a while prsying and meditating today and will lift you each up in prayer. I'm so hopeful that it is Gods will that we get our BFP this year.


----------



## typeA TTC

Almighty Creator, hear this fertility prayer and the wishes of my heart.
You know my deep desire for a child -- a little one to love and to hold, to care for, to cherish. Grant that my body may conceive and give birth to a beautiful, healthy baby in Your holy image. Guide me in all my choices so that this conception, my pregnancy and my baby's birth are in line with Your will. Heavenly Father and Holy Mother, hear this prayer of my heart, mind and spirit.Amen!


----------



## C.armywife

Feel like I'm running out of hope...
Had my first ultrasound on day 2 of stims and my ovaries were too high to see and my estradiol level was too low. They were hoping as my ovaries filled up they would drop down into view. Went back today on day 5 of stims and my ovaries still have not dropped down enough to see. They are letting me try a little longer just to give me every chance possible...didn't sound too optimistic tho. I could really use some prayers. :cry:


----------



## wannabemomma

C.armywife said:


> Feel like I'm running out of hope...
> Had my first ultrasound on day 2 of stims and my ovaries were too high to see and my estradiol level was too low. They were hoping as my ovaries filled up they would drop down into view. Went back today on day 5 of stims and my ovaries still have not dropped down enough to see. They are letting me try a little longer just to give me every chance possible...didn't sound too optimistic tho. I could really use some prayers. :cry:

So sorry to hear that. My prayers are with you.


----------



## bballbaby

I'm sorry as well. Prayers and hugs for you :hugs:


wannabemomma said:


> C.armywife said:
> 
> 
> Feel like I'm running out of hope...
> Had my first ultrasound on day 2 of stims and my ovaries were too high to see and my estradiol level was too low. They were hoping as my ovaries filled up they would drop down into view. Went back today on day 5 of stims and my ovaries still have not dropped down enough to see. They are letting me try a little longer just to give me every chance possible...didn't sound too optimistic tho. I could really use some prayers. :cry:
> 
> So sorry to hear that. My prayers are with you.Click to expand...


----------



## bballbaby

TypeA - hope you had a nice, relaxing day!

Philippians 4:6 Be anxious for nothing, but in everything by prayer and supplication, with thanksgiving, let your requests be made known to God 

I keep reminding myself, I don't have to be anxious or worried...he is already there. He sees the bigger picture that we can't fathom yet. Actually I was listening to KLove and there was a song about this....I think it was a new Casting Crows song or something....

Many hugs to everyone :hugs: 


typeA TTC said:


> I'm headed to get my IUI soon. Please throw up a prayer door me. I'm going to spend a while prsying and meditating today and will lift you each up in prayer. I'm so hopeful that it is Gods will that we get our BFP this year.


----------



## bballbaby

I hear you. I too was kicking and screaming when I realized this was my life. This was the first time things just didn't seem to fall into place the way I had imagined. I remember really feeling depressed about it and all of the awful emotions like jealousy were a real problem. God god me through it and I realize that those things are not of God. Prayer and growing closer to God truly saved me and our marriage for that matter. I feel like I typed your last response because you say exactly what I feel/think! I too feel very lucky to have you all. 

God bless you all.:hugs:



wannabemomma said:


> bballbaby - I think you hit it right on the head. I look at life differently as well!
> 
> For a long time I was angry about having issues. Then one day it hit me. This is God's plan for my husband and I. Maybe to bring us closer or maybe because he knows we are strong enough for it. I started to relax and prayed to him that I was here to ride his journey and in the mean time enjoy the life I have and be thankful for the people in it. I know at times this can call be frustrating and sad but staying on the positive side of things makes it so much better. I feel lucky to have found this thread. This is the one I look forward to seeing pop up. It is very inspiring!!


----------



## wannabemomma

bballbaby said:


> I hear you. I too was kicking and screaming when I realized this was my life. This was the first time things just didn't seem to fall into place the way I had imagined. I remember really feeling depressed about it and all of the awful emotions like jealousy were a real problem. God god me through it and I realize that those things are not of God. Prayer and growing closer to God truly saved me and our marriage for that matter. I feel like I typed your last response because you say exactly what I feel/think! I too feel very lucky to have you all.
> 
> God bless you all.:hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> wannabemomma said:
> 
> 
> bballbaby - I think you hit it right on the head. I look at life differently as well!
> 
> For a long time I was angry about having issues. Then one day it hit me. This is God's plan for my husband and I. Maybe to bring us closer or maybe because he knows we are strong enough for it. I started to relax and prayed to him that I was here to ride his journey and in the mean time enjoy the life I have and be thankful for the people in it. I know at times this can call be frustrating and sad but staying on the positive side of things makes it so much better. I feel lucky to have found this thread. This is the one I look forward to seeing pop up. It is very inspiring!!Click to expand...

I am glad we understand eachother! It is so nice to be with a group of ladies that can empathized with and not just have people sympathy of what you are going through.


----------



## Izzie74

Lord, the light of Your love is shining
In the midst of darkness shining
Jesus, light of the world shine upon us
Set us free by the truth You now bring us
Shine on me, shine on me

Shine, Jesus, shine
Fill this land with the Fathers glory
Blaze, Spirit, blaze
Set our hearts on fire
Flow, river, flow
Flood the nations with grace and mercy
Send forth Your word
Lord, and let there be light

Lord, I come to Your awesome presence
From the shadows into Your radiance
By the blood I may enter Your brightness
Search me, try me, consume all my darkness
Shine on me, shine on me

As we gaze on Your kingly brightness
So our faces display Your likeness
Ever changing from glory to glory
Mirrored here may our lives tell Your story
Shine on me, shine on me


----------



## typeA TTC

I love that song! At lease I know the second paragraph is a song! Thanks for posting!

I test in 11 days to see if the IUI worked!! Ah!!!


----------



## Cindylou777

tested today BFN and then af showed right after... I know God is listening.. I had one great follie that is more then I have EVER had and not only that but I know I ovulated which hasn't happend in 4 years.. and AF showed WITHOUT MEDS this time.. Seeing the BFP would have been the best, but knowing that we are all these steps closer excites me as well!!!


----------



## bballbaby

sorry cindylou :hugs: but as you mentioned each cycle will get us hopefully closer to the prize. it sounds like you are making great progress in the right direction though! God's plan is perfect for you. telling myself this same thing helps me. :)



Cindylou777 said:


> tested today BFN and then af showed right after... I know God is listening.. I had one great follie that is more then I have EVER had and not only that but I know I ovulated which hasn't happend in 4 years.. and AF showed WITHOUT MEDS this time.. Seeing the BFP would have been the best, but knowing that we are all these steps closer excites me as well!!!


----------



## bballbaby

will you do a HPT? hope the time passes right by for you! 


typeA TTC said:


> I love that song! At lease I know the second paragraph is a song! Thanks for posting!
> 
> I test in 11 days to see if the IUI worked!! Ah!!!


----------



## bballbaby

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrOotpSKOX0

love this song right now :)


----------



## wannabemomma

How is everyone doing?? They say my ER will be either Sunday or Monday! Been saying my prayers to everything goes smoothly and they collect a bunch of healthy, mature, strong eggies! Moments like these you have to put it in god's hands and relax. He will lead the way!


----------



## wannabemomma

Cindylou777 said:


> tested today BFN and then af showed right after... I know God is listening.. I had one great follie that is more then I have EVER had and not only that but I know I ovulated which hasn't happend in 4 years.. and AF showed WITHOUT MEDS this time.. Seeing the BFP would have been the best, but knowing that we are all these steps closer excites me as well!!!

Sorry Cindylou - At least you are on the right track. I think it is wonderful your body is working itself out! Have you been doing anything something different? Accupunture? or diet? (I ask because I can not ovulate or start AF with out meds as well)


----------



## bballbaby

wannabe - you are so right. He will lead the way. Praying for you! You are getting so close! You will be great! Please keep us posted!

AFM - i am still testing with OPK. should happen any day now. then based on those results they will tell me the next step and if we get to transfer this month. 

hope everyone is well!


----------



## typeA TTC

Wannabe- praying for you! Please let us know how it went when you are able after the presentation.


----------



## bballbaby

hey everyone! hope you all have a great weekend!

chichifab - i was re-reading the supernatural childbirth book while in the waiting room today. reading scripture and that book is just such a blessing. i can so easily get worked up with all of this infertility stuff. i just wanted to thank you again for recommending that book. I loved the one prayer/confession that said:

Your Word also says that fear has torment but that perfect love casts out fear and God is love; and I've got God living big in me so fear and torment go far from me now, in Jesus' name. I trust in the Lord; I will not fear; I will not be afraid. I refuse to let my heart be troubled or afraid. In Jesus' name. Amen

Praying for each and everyone of you to feel His peace. Hugs!


----------



## chichifab

:growlmad:I


bballbaby said:


> hey everyone! hope you all have a great weekend!
> 
> chichifab - i was re-reading the supernatural childbirth book while in the waiting room today. reading scripture and that book is just such a blessing. i can so easily get worked up with all of this infertility stuff. i just wanted to thank you again for recommending that book. I loved the one prayer/confession that said:
> 
> Your Word also says that fear has torment but that perfect love casts out fear and God is love; and I've got God living big in me so fear and torment go far from me now, in Jesus' name. I trust in the Lord; I will not fear; I will not be afraid. I refuse to let my heart be troubled or afraid. In Jesus' name. Amen
> 
> Praying for each and everyone of you to feel His peace. Hugs!

Hey Hun!!!

I'm glad that book is helping you. It really helped me a lot and tackling fear. The enemy uses fear to make us doubt God's ability. When I start worrying, I usually go back to that book and I have read it a few times. :happydance: I'm off on holiday with DH Tuesday so that will be my reading book on the beach :happydance:

How is your treatment going? I keep praying that you get your BFP!!! 

The song you last posted was lovely!!!


How is everyone doing? Hope you are all hanging in there...... Remember God has a lot planned for you!!


----------



## bballbaby

Wannabe - how did your transfer go? I hope you are resting at home letting them snuggle right in :)

Hi chichifab! 

Reading on the beach sounds fantastic about right now! How are you feeling? I can't believe you are already almost 19 weeks! Your gender scan is soon right? Please keep us posted! Such an exciting time :D! 

AFM - I found out my transfer is this Thursday the 24th. So excited to make it to this point...just trying to keep the positive excitement going and to not let the devil torment me!


----------



## wannabemomma

Thanks bballbaby! I wish i was that far along but i am having my Egg collection tomorrow!


----------



## typeA TTC

let us know how the egg retrieval goes! will be sending up a prayer for you!!

i tested today (10dpiui) and it was BFN. i'll test tomorrow and then go in for beta on tuesday!


----------



## MummyWant2be

typeA TTC said:


> let us know how the egg retrieval goes! will be sending up a prayer for you!!
> 
> i tested today (10dpiui) and it was BFN. i'll test tomorrow and then go in for beta on tuesday!

:hugs: so sorry for the BFN

Hi Ladies, how I've missed you all!:hugs:


----------



## bballbaby

wannabe - Sorry! You will be there soon though! :) Thinking about you today! I pray all goes well! :hugs:



typeA TTC said:


> I love that song! At lease I know the second paragraph is a song! Thanks for posting!
> 
> I test in 11 days to see if the IUI worked!! Ah!!!




wannabemomma said:


> Thanks bballbaby! I wish i was that far along but i am having my Egg collection tomorrow!


----------



## bballbaby

prayers for you typeA!! tomorrow is your big day already! 



typeA TTC said:


> let us know how the egg retrieval goes! will be sending up a prayer for you!!
> 
> i tested today (10dpiui) and it was BFN. i'll test tomorrow and then go in for beta on tuesday!


----------



## wannabemomma

Thanks everyone!! They retrieved 15!! I am feeling pretty good! Sorry for your BFN typea but your beta could show otherwise!


----------



## bballbaby

awesome wannabe!! :)


----------



## wannabemomma

Has anyone ever had a transfer yet? I am a little nervous this will hurt. I have a tilted uterus and the only part of the biopsy that hurt was the catheter.


----------



## typeA TTC

Wannabe- how did the retreival go? Did it hurt? I'm so happy that they got 15!!! Woohoo!!


----------



## wannabemomma

typeA TTC said:


> Wannabe- how did the retreival go? Did it hurt? I'm so happy that they got 15!!! Woohoo!!

Thanks typea! It went well, and I am not in really any pain. Been taking it easy but did go grocery shopping with my husband. He lifted everything but felt well enough to get out of the house! I am excited to hear how many took, They are suppose to call in the morning. Now just nervous for Thursday. My grandmother has been praying to st. Jude asking for a safe and easy recovery. I believe I owe her many thanks!


----------



## bballbaby

to me transfer was pain free! it is a pretty quick procedure. they make us have a full or semi-full bladder to make it easier to transfer which is hard for me to do! by the end i have to usually pee so bad! you will be great! so excited for you! 



wannabemomma said:


> Has anyone ever had a transfer yet? I am a little nervous this will hurt. I have a tilted uterus and the only part of the biopsy that hurt was the catheter.


----------



## Dynamicmae

Hey ladies ;) Stalking the thread. Did our first IUI yesterday. Just clomid no trigger shot so not even sure ill ovulate this month. Temps are still low and I normally ovulate CD16 or so which is today.... Please pray!!!


----------



## typeA TTC

Praying!!

It's an official BFN for me this month! On to the next cycle....praying it goes a little bit smoother and shorter than the last one.


----------



## wannabemomma

Dynamicmae said:


> Hey ladies ;) Stalking the thread. Did our first IUI yesterday. Just clomid no trigger shot so not even sure ill ovulate this month. Temps are still low and I normally ovulate CD16 or so which is today.... Please pray!!!

Welcome! Our prayers are with you! Just sit back and relax now!


----------



## wannabemomma

typeA TTC said:


> Praying!!
> 
> It's an official BFN for me this month! On to the next cycle....praying it goes a little bit smoother and shorter than the last one.

So sorry Typea . My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## CoverGirl

I think this is a wonderful idea.


----------



## Dynamicmae

Temp shot up yesterday.... Was sure I'd ovulated CD 17.... Then today it dropped!!! To almost the lowest its been thes whole cycle.... I'm totally over this and just don't know how much longer I can go on for.... Considering just stopping? Just take clomid BD every second night and leave it in Gods hands? I just can't handle this rollercoaster ride anymore?


----------



## wannabemomma

I know it is frustrating at times. Remember God works on his time not you or mine. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wannabemomma

bballbaby said:


> hey everyone! hope you all have a great weekend!
> 
> chichifab - i was re-reading the supernatural childbirth book while in the waiting room today. reading scripture and that book is just such a blessing. i can so easily get worked up with all of this infertility stuff. i just wanted to thank you again for recommending that book. I loved the one prayer/confession that said:
> 
> Your Word also says that fear has torment but that perfect love casts out fear and God is love; and I've got God living big in me so fear and torment go far from me now, in Jesus' name. I trust in the Lord; I will not fear; I will not be afraid. I refuse to let my heart be troubled or afraid. In Jesus' name. Amen
> 
> Praying for each and everyone of you to feel His peace. Hugs!

bballbaby - How are you doing? I had my embryo transfer yesterday. All is well here. It was absolutely the most amazing this I have ever seen. They put two back. It is in god's hands now. As they were working away yesterday. I was silently saying the Our Father. He was with us for sure!


----------



## bballbaby

Welcome and I pray this is your month!! :happydance:


Dynamicmae said:


> Hey ladies ;) Stalking the thread. Did our first IUI yesterday. Just clomid no trigger shot so not even sure ill ovulate this month. Temps are still low and I normally ovulate CD16 or so which is today.... Please pray!!!


----------



## bballbaby

I'm sorry to hear typeA. Prayers and lots of hugs for you :hugs: Try and remember His plan is perfect for you.



typeA TTC said:


> Praying!!
> 
> It's an official BFN for me this month! On to the next cycle....praying it goes a little bit smoother and shorter than the last one.


----------



## bballbaby

wannabe!! i had my transfer yesterday as well with 2 embryos transfered. I too as praying the entire time. Rest up my friend! I am just taking it easy. I heard that eating/drinking warm food is good. Who knows though right? Keep those embryos safe and I pray they snuggle in for the long haul :) :hugs:



wannabemomma said:


> bballbaby said:
> 
> 
> hey everyone! hope you all have a great weekend!
> 
> chichifab - i was re-reading the supernatural childbirth book while in the waiting room today. reading scripture and that book is just such a blessing. i can so easily get worked up with all of this infertility stuff. i just wanted to thank you again for recommending that book. I loved the one prayer/confession that said:
> 
> Your Word also says that fear has torment but that perfect love casts out fear and God is love; and I've got God living big in me so fear and torment go far from me now, in Jesus' name. I trust in the Lord; I will not fear; I will not be afraid. I refuse to let my heart be troubled or afraid. In Jesus' name. Amen
> 
> Praying for each and everyone of you to feel His peace. Hugs!
> 
> bballbaby - How are you doing? I had my embryo transfer yesterday. All is well here. It was absolutely the most amazing this I have ever seen. They put two back. It is in god's hands now. As they were working away yesterday. I was silently saying the Our Father. He was with us for sure!Click to expand...


----------



## bballbaby

How is everyone doing? 

Romans 8:28
And we know that God causes all things to work together for good to those who love God, to those who are called according to His purpose


----------



## wannabemomma

Hi bballbaby! How are you doing? I am doing well. Nothing really going on symptom wise just trying to take it day by day. Been really tired but i think it is the progestrone injections doing it. I pray we both get out bfp soon!!!


----------



## bballbaby

hi wannabemomma! 
I'm fine thanks! :) I am the same as you...I feel bloated but that probably is just from the PIO as well. Who knows right? I guess time will tell. There are some days that I feel certain that it has worked and then other days I am most certain that it didn't. I pray we get some good news soon! :hugs:



wannabemomma said:


> Hi bballbaby! How are you doing? I am doing well. Nothing really going on symptom wise just trying to take it day by day. Been really tired but i think it is the progestrone injections doing it. I pray we both get out bfp soon!!!


----------



## chichifab

bballbaby said:


> hi wannabemomma!
> I'm fine thanks! :) I am the same as you...I feel bloated but that probably is just from the PIO as well. Who knows right? I guess time will tell. There are some days that I feel certain that it has worked and then other days I am most certain that it didn't. I pray we get some good news soon! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> wannabemomma said:
> 
> 
> Hi bballbaby! How are you doing? I am doing well. Nothing really going on symptom wise just trying to take it day by day. Been really tired but i think it is the progestrone injections doing it. I pray we both get out bfp soon!!!Click to expand...

Hey!!! 

So much going on!! I thought I would pop in and check on you and I am glad to see that you are in your 2ww :happydance:

I pray that you get your BFP!!! Remember, God knows your heart desires!!:flower:


----------



## Izzie74

My God is so big, so strong and so mighty 
There&#8217;s nothing that He cannot do 
My God is so big, so strong and so mighty 
There&#8217;s nothing that He cannot do 
The rivers are His, the mountains are His 
The skies are His handiwork too 
My God is so big, so strong and so mighty 
There&#8217;s nothing that He cannot do


----------



## bballbaby

Thanks chicifab! Did you have your gender scan yet? How have you been?




chichifab said:


> bballbaby said:
> 
> 
> hi wannabemomma!
> I'm fine thanks! :) I am the same as you...I feel bloated but that probably is just from the PIO as well. Who knows right? I guess time will tell. There are some days that I feel certain that it has worked and then other days I am most certain that it didn't. I pray we get some good news soon! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> wannabemomma said:
> 
> 
> Hi bballbaby! How are you doing? I am doing well. Nothing really going on symptom wise just trying to take it day by day. Been really tired but i think it is the progestrone injections doing it. I pray we both get out bfp soon!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey!!!
> 
> So much going on!! I thought I would pop in and check on you and I am glad to see that you are in your 2ww :happydance:
> 
> I pray that you get your BFP!!! Remember, God knows your heart desires!!:flower:Click to expand...


----------



## chichifab

bballbaby said:


> Thanks chicifab! Did you have your gender scan yet? How have you been?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chichifab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bballbaby said:
> 
> 
> hi wannabemomma!
> I'm fine thanks! :) I am the same as you...I feel bloated but that probably is just from the PIO as well. Who knows right? I guess time will tell. There are some days that I feel certain that it has worked and then other days I am most certain that it didn't. I pray we get some good news soon! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> wannabemomma said:
> 
> 
> Hi bballbaby! How are you doing? I am doing well. Nothing really going on symptom wise just trying to take it day by day. Been really tired but i think it is the progestrone injections doing it. I pray we both get out bfp soon!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey!!!
> 
> So much going on!! I thought I would pop in and check on you and I am glad to see that you are in your 2ww :happydance:
> 
> I pray that you get your BFP!!! Remember, God knows your heart desires!!:flower:Click to expand...Click to expand...


Hi bballbaby!

I have been fine, still struggling with fatigue. I haven't had my scan yet as I was on holiday. I'm having it on Sunday and I am praying all goes well. 

When is your OTD?


----------



## bballbaby

Chichifab!!! I thought it was close! So excited for you!! Please keep us posted :) I pray that all goes well and that you get some great pictures of your little one! 

My OTD is this Wednesday the 6th. I think I'll do the POAS this Sunday because I'll be 10dp3dt. Although I don't know...I may chicken out when the time actually comes! 

I hope everyone else has a great weekend! :hugs:





chichifab said:


> bballbaby said:
> 
> 
> Thanks chicifab! Did you have your gender scan yet? How have you been?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chichifab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bballbaby said:
> 
> 
> hi wannabemomma!
> I'm fine thanks! :) I am the same as you...I feel bloated but that probably is just from the PIO as well. Who knows right? I guess time will tell. There are some days that I feel certain that it has worked and then other days I am most certain that it didn't. I pray we get some good news soon! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> wannabemomma said:
> 
> 
> Hi bballbaby! How are you doing? I am doing well. Nothing really going on symptom wise just trying to take it day by day. Been really tired but i think it is the progestrone injections doing it. I pray we both get out bfp soon!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey!!!
> 
> So much going on!! I thought I would pop in and check on you and I am glad to see that you are in your 2ww :happydance:
> 
> I pray that you get your BFP!!! Remember, God knows your heart desires!!:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi bballbaby!
> 
> I have been fine, still struggling with fatigue. I haven't had my scan yet as I was on holiday. I'm having it on Sunday and I am praying all goes well.
> 
> When is your OTD?Click to expand...


----------



## wannabemomma

I'm right behind you! I go the 7th! I am not going to POAS. I'm too chicken! I have a question does the progesterone and oil make your boobs fuller? I am noticing a difference but they do not hurt at all. Somedays I think it for sure worked and others I do not! I guess we will know next week! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## bballbaby

Yes the PIO does make your boobs fuller. I can tell within a few days of beginning the shot! Mine are not sore either. I swear it makes me feel bloated too! I have my ups and downs as well. At least the end is near. Although I am enjoying not knowing either way yet....b/c it feels like it isn't over yet! :) Hang in there! We are almost there! :hugs:



wannabemomma said:


> I'm right behind you! I go the 7th! I am not going to POAS. I'm too chicken! I have a question does the progesterone and oil make your boobs fuller? I am noticing a difference but they do not hurt at all. Somedays I think it for sure worked and others I do not! I guess we will know next week! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## chichifab

Hi bballbaby and wannabe, 

I pray that God gives you peace and grace while you wait for your BFP as you are both testing!!

Bballbaby, I had my scan and we are having a little boy!


----------



## wannabemomma

congrats on the little boy! How exciting. Thank you. It is all in god's hands. Bballbaby how are you doing?


----------



## bballbaby

Chichfab!!! Congrats!!! Glad everything went well and you were able to find out the gender :) Tomorrow is the big day for me - eeeekkk! I POAS and got a positive but of course I know nothing is a guarantee. Will have to wait and see. Thanks for the prayers! 
How are you doing wannabemomma? Your OTD is right around the corner!


----------



## wannabemomma

bballbaby said:


> Chichfab!!! Congrats!!! Glad everything went well and you were able to find out the gender :) Tomorrow is the big day for me - eeeekkk! I POAS and got a positive but of course I know nothing is a guarantee. Will have to wait and see. Thanks for the prayers!
> How are you doing wannabemomma? Your OTD is right around the corner!

Ahhh congrats !!!!!!!!!!!!! Thursday is my blood test!! I am too scared to poas!!!


----------



## bballbaby

I know how you feel....I caved in and did it but now I wonder if it is dark enough...always something to stress out about. You are a strong lady for waiting! The nurses told us to wait and to not POAS before the blood work. 

Praying hard for you wannabemomma! I pray for you to feel his peace over the next few days!!! I know I will need His peace to calm my fears. I just keep singing that Chris Tomlin song Whom Shall I Fear. It seems to bring me peace when my mind starts to wonder about the what ifs in life.


----------



## Kokopop

I hope you ladies don't mind if I join in?? I am so happy to have found this thread. Not only can we encourage and support each other during this TTC journey but its also a place where we can enrich our spiritual journey and growth!!

I will definitely buy the Supernatural Childbirth and start reading. We are having our first IVF cycle this March and pray that it will be successful. I too sometimes have moments when I feel discouraged or entertain doubts/fear then I remember that like Chris Tomlins sings OUR God is greater, Our is stronger" In He fact he is stronger then any doubt or fear, that when he died on the cross He took away all our infirmities, pain, shame, sadness, doubts, sorrow, fear etc And that by His wounds we are healed! He defeated all this for us and that with Him we are more than conquerors!! So we will conquer this fear, doubt and infertility too in Jesus name!

1John 5:14-15 says now this is the confidence that we have in Him, that if we ask anything to His will, He hears us. 15 And if we know that He hears us, whatever we ask, we know that we have the petitions that we have asked of Him.

I also like to listen to this song John Waller - While I'm Waiting

Since I have less then 10 posts I can't post a link but if you google or go to YouTube and search it will come up.

Enjoy!


----------



## chichifab

wannabemomma said:


> congrats on the little boy! How exciting. Thank you. It is all in god's hands. Bballbaby how are you doing?

Thank you!! I'm praying that this is our year. God always have a final year!!!


----------



## chichifab

bballbaby said:


> Chichfab!!! Congrats!!! Glad everything went well and you were able to find out the gender :) Tomorrow is the big day for me - eeeekkk! I POAS and got a positive but of course I know nothing is a guarantee. Will have to wait and see. Thanks for the prayers!
> How are you doing wannabemomma? Your OTD is right around the corner!

Thank you so much!!! Don't worry about the line getting darker. This is your BFP!!! Congrats!!! Praise God!!! This is your time :hugs:


----------



## bballbaby

Wannabe!!! Praying for you girl! I know tomorrow is your big day!

Welcome kokopop :) I loved your scripture and I'm going to check out that song. I too love music! Music has a way of touching my soul, it can move me to tears, take me to a specific time in my life, etc etc etc. Your post was so uplifting! Thanks for reminding me of His power and glory. March will be here before you know it! So exciting! I pray your magic moment is right around the corner. 

AFM - my official blood work came back as a positive. my estrogen levels were a little bit low but because i can't take estrogen with my migraines i just have to hope the levels increase. i am trying to not be to afraid because this seemed to be the problem with my last miscarriage. sometimes i wished i didn't know every little detail of this process....i wonder how many others really know what their estrogen level is at 4 weeks pregnant?


----------



## bballbaby

kokopop - looks like that song is in the movie fireproof? it sounded familiar and is a beautiful song. i loved the movie fireproof by the way. have you seen it?


----------



## wannabemomma

Thanks bballbaby!!! I am nervous!! My prayers are with you to keep that precious gift snug in there.

K- I love that scripture! It instantly called me. All I can say to that is AMEN. 

Hoping I can sleep tonight. I really do not know what to expect?! I have mixed thoughts some days I have positive thoughts that it worked others not so much!


----------



## bballbaby

Wannabe - I hope you can get some sleep. I know exactly how you feel! When someone told me that this IVF journey is an emotional roller coaster they couldn't have described it any better! 
Remember...
I can do everything through him who gives me strength. ~ Philippians 4:13
Let not your heart be troubled, neither let it be afraid. ~ John 14:27
I always pray too for the Lord to take away those thoughts of doubt and fear. I know fear is not of God and I always ask him to take it away from me.


----------



## Kokopop

Thanks for the welcome Ladies!

Wannabe you will also be in my prayers.

Congrats Bball that is awesome! :happydance: God is great!

Congratulations Chichifab! Have you started thinking of names?

Isaiah 41:10 "So do not fear, for I am with you; do not b dismayed, for I am your God. I will strengthen you and help you; I will uphold you with my righteous right hand."



wannabemomma said:


> Thanks bballbaby!!! I am nervous!! My prayers are with you to keep that precious gift snug in there.
> 
> K- I love that scripture! It instantly called me. All I can say to that is AMEN.
> 
> Hoping I can sleep tonight. I really do not know what to expect?! I have mixed thoughts some days I have positive thoughts that it worked others not so much!




bballbaby said:


> Wannabe!!! Praying for you girl! I know tomorrow is your big day!
> 
> Welcome kokopop :) I loved your scripture and I'm going to check out that song. I too love music! Music has a way of touching my soul, it can move me to tears, take me to a specific time in my life, etc etc etc. Your post was so uplifting! Thanks for reminding me of His power and glory. March will be here before you know it! So exciting! I pray your magic moment is right around the corner.
> 
> AFM - my official blood work came back as a positive. my estrogen levels were a little bit low but because i can't take estrogen with my migraines i just have to hope the levels increase. i am trying to not be to afraid because this seemed to be the problem with my last miscarriage. sometimes i wished i didn't know every little detail of this process....i wonder how many others really know what their estrogen level is at 4 weeks pregnant?


----------



## Kokopop

Yes I've watched Fireproof and really loved the movie! I read the book first actually and then watched the movie very inspiring!

I know exactly what you mean Bball music also affects me the same way. Another 2 songs that I love to listen to is:

1)Meredith Andrews - Not for a moment
2) The Afters - Light up the sky

When you have time listen to them and I hope it uplifts you and encourages you just as as it does to me every time I listen to them.


----------



## PrayingLady

Hey ladies!!!


Just got back from my HSG appointment. Happy to say were all CLEARED!!! 


My Dr. said my tubes were super fast, super great!!!!!:happydance:


Which leaves me to wonder why I aint pregnant yet? ughhh...


----------



## Izzie74

PrayingLady said:


> Hey ladies!!!
> 
> 
> Just got back from my HSG appointment. Happy to say were all CLEARED!!!
> 
> 
> My Dr. said my tubes were super fast, super great!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> 
> Which leaves me to wonder why I aint pregnant yet? ughhh...

Great news!


----------



## Kokopop

PrayingLady said:


> Hey ladies!!!
> 
> 
> Just got back from my HSG appointment. Happy to say were all CLEARED!!!
> 
> 
> My Dr. said my tubes were super fast, super great!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> 
> Which leaves me to wonder why I aint pregnant yet? ughhh...

That's brilliant! I've read on other threads where some women got pregnant right after or few months after their HSG. So you never know it could happen to you too!!


----------



## Kokopop

Hey Ladies,

Hope everyone is doing well. Just wanted to share the below lyrics to Be Magnified so that we can remember that He is control and to always keep our eyes on Him no matter what!


I have made You too small in my eyes
O Lord, forgive me;
I have believed in a lie
That You were unable to help me.
But now, O Lord, I see my wrong
Heal my heart and show Yourself strong;
And in my eyes and with my song
O Lord, be magnified
O Lord, be magnified.
CHORUS:

Be magnified, O Lord
You are highly exalted;
And there is nothing You can't do
O Lord, my eyes are on You.
Be magnified,
O Lord, be magnified.

Be magnified, O Lord
You are highly exalted;
And there is nothing You can't do
O Lord, my eyes are on You.
Be magnified,
O Lord, be magnified.

I have leaned on the wisdom of men
O Lord, forgive me;
And I have responded to them
Instead of Your light and Your mercy.
But now, O Lord, I see my wrong
Heal my heart and show Yourself strong;
And in my eyes with my song
O Lord, be magnified
O Lord, be magnified.


----------



## babybemine

Hey everyone.
Thought I could join this group.
DH and I have been trying since we got married in September. Before that we were NTNP for about 8 years. HSG was all clear and all blood work came out good for both of us.
This cycle we started Femara 5mg. CD11 now and due for another ultrasound on Monday. Last one was yesterday with smaller sized follies 8-12 in size, Right side dominant with pain occurring on that side. Praying they continue to grow and we can get our BFP this cycle.

Praying that you all are finding peace in this cycle and letting God work His plan on us all.


----------



## bballbaby

Thanks Kokopop! I love new music...back in the day of tapes, my friends and i used to always trade mixed tapes! :) To me it was the best present especially when we used to write why we loved the song and what it meant to us! haha :) Thank you for sharing your favorite encouraging music! :hugs:



Kokopop said:


> Yes I've watched Fireproof and really loved the movie! I read the book first actually and then watched the movie very inspiring!
> 
> I know exactly what you mean Bball music also affects me the same way. Another 2 songs that I love to listen to is:
> 
> 1)Meredith Andrews - Not for a moment
> 2) The Afters - Light up the sky
> 
> When you have time listen to them and I hope it uplifts you and encourages you just as as it does to me every time I listen to them.


----------



## bballbaby

PrayingLady - i heard the same as kokopop....that the HSG sometimes ups your chances! Hope it does the trick for you!
Welcome babybemine!


----------



## typeA TTC

Hey ladies! Sorry I have been a silent stalker! I've honestly been wrestling with why God might have chosen this journey for me. I'm countering that by being thankful for all the blessings that I do have. I have learned that it's very easy for the devil to creep in and tell me that it's never going to happen, but I have to tell him to go away and just keep n thinking positive. 

My IUI was last Friday, but I spent most of the weekend in the FS office. I typically go back the day after the IUI to confirm that the follicles have collapsed and ovulated. Well I went back and the follies were still there. Went back the next day and they were even bigger. Ugh! They said sometimes the follicles can fill back up with fluid after ovulation. So I just have to pray that these cysts go away during my period otherwise they will become cysts and I'll have to take a break. If I get pregnant then I'll just have to live with them I guess. 

Hope everyone is having a blessed tuesday!


----------



## wannabemomma

Hi ladies - been going through my own struggles. I tested positive on 2/7 but lost it yesterday. Devestated does not even come close. I have to go in on Wednesday to talk to the doctor. 


God give me the strength to accept the things I can not change.


----------



## Kokopop

wannabemomma said:


> Hi ladies - been going through my own struggles. I tested positive on 2/7 but lost it yesterday. Devestated does not even come close. I have to go in on Wednesday to talk to the doctor.
> 
> 
> God give me the strength to accept the things I can not change.

I am so sorry for your loss wannabemomma :hugs: May The Lord carry you through this terrible pain and comfort you. 

The LORD is close to the brokenhearted and saves those who are crushed in spirit. Psalm 34:18


----------



## Kokopop

typeA TTC said:


> Hey ladies! Sorry I have been a silent stalker! I've honestly been wrestling with why God might have chosen this journey for me. I'm countering that by being thankful for all the blessings that I do have. I have learned that it's very easy for the devil to creep in and tell me that it's never going to happen, but I have to tell him to go away and just keep n thinking positive.
> 
> My IUI was last Friday, but I spent most of the weekend in the FS office. I typically go back the day after the IUI to confirm that the follicles have collapsed and ovulated. Well I went back and the follies were still there. Went back the next day and they were even bigger. Ugh! They said sometimes the follicles can fill back up with fluid after ovulation. So I just have to pray that these cysts go away during my period otherwise they will become cysts and I'll have to take a break. If I get pregnant then I'll just have to live with them I guess.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a blessed tuesday!

Hi TypeA, I am sorry to hear that you been struggling :hugs: (ive had my momemnts too) but I am glad that you rebuked those thoughts and seen them for what it is...the devil's way of distracting you towards your goal! When we pray and trust in God you can bet that the devil will not be happy and will try to plant seeds of doubts, fears in our mind. But this is when we know that we are closer to our goal and he ain't happy! 

So like Gideon lets blow our trumpet and draw our swords because Jesus is on our side and will fight for us!!

"So don't get tired of doing what is good. Don't get discouraged and give up, for we will reap a harvest of blessing at the appropriate time". 
Galatians 6:9


Faith is a fight. Keep your confidence in God's Word and "Fight the good fight of faith." 
1 Timothy 6:12, 2 Timothy 4:7, 1 Timothy 1:18-19

Sorry if I am coming across too preachy :blush:


----------



## PrayingLady

Blood test came back perfectly normal!!! I start clomid next... so excited..:happydance::happydance:


----------



## typeA TTC

Kokopop- THANK YOU thos verses and your words made my day. I literally wrote them down and will look at it when I get down!! You truly spoke through HIM just now! Thank you thank you thank you!!

Praying lady- woohoo congrats!


----------



## bballbaby

wannabe - I'm so very sorry :hugs: Remember the Lord is near to the brokenhearted. That used to always give me comfort. I have been thinking about you lots over the past few days. I think the scriptures that Koko shared were able to say it best. 

typea - sending many prayers your way as well. :hugs: infertility is such an emotionally draining journey. it is by his grace that we get the strength to try again and fight the good fight. i also struggle with feeling so isolated...like no one understands what we are going through. i feel very blessed to have the support from all of you ladies. i don't really feel like anyone understands what we go through unless they walked in our shoes. 

koko - beautiful post and scriptures. i wrote the one down as well. it is always good to have these in your mind when the devil creeps into our thoughts. 

keep your head up and hope alive my friends. :hugs:


----------



## bballbaby

prayinglady - great news! hope this cycle is your sticky one! :)


----------



## PrayingLady

Got my prescription today for Clomid 50mg and Metformin (Glucophage 500mg).. I pray this does this trick!!! I'm soo excited... FInally I feel like were doing something. Anyone had success stories on these?:happydance:


----------



## bballbaby

Wannabe - How did your appointment go? For me, getting a plan in place seemed to take the pain away at least for a little bit. Please do not lose hope my friend! Frozen cycles area awesome and so much easier on your body. I didn't have any luck with my frozen cycle either. 
And always remember: Deuteronomy 31:8 
The LORD himself goes before you and will be with you; he will never leave you nor forsake you. Do not be afraid; do not be discouraged.


----------



## bballbaby

Koko - so Light up the Sky is my new favorite song! And their official video is so touching. I actually never heard of the song before so thanks for sharing with me! :)


----------



## Kokopop

PrayingLady said:


> Got my prescription today for Clomid 50mg and Metformin (Glucophage 500mg).. I pray this does this trick!!! I'm soo excited... FInally I feel like were doing something. Anyone had success stories on these?:happydance:

Yay :happydance:! I pray that you get your BFP with this combo hon. I personally don't have any success story however once again I've read ladies who've used clomid and got pregnant. I am sure if you do a search you will get plenty of success stories!


----------



## Kokopop

bballbaby said:


> Koko - so Light up the Sky is my new favorite song! And their official video is so touching. I actually never heard of the song before so thanks for sharing with me! :)

Bball - I am so happy that you liked the song! And I agree the video is very touching. Have you heard the Matt Redman song called 10,000 Reasons? That's my new favorite song as well as Mark Schultz - I Am.


----------



## bballbaby

Koko - Yes! I LOVE Matt Redman! I just downloaded his 'greatest hits' CD the other week and I am LOVING it!! 10,000 reason is my favorite song of his along with "Never Let Go." I know and enjoy that Mark Schultz song as well! My area never really had good reception with KLOVE so I have been out of the loop with christian music until this past fall. I grew up listening to Amy Grant, Michael W. Smith and Stephen Curtis Chapman :) I am going to see Chris Tomlin in a few weeks! I have never seen him live so I'm excited! :)


----------



## Kokopop

bballbaby said:


> Koko - Yes! I LOVE Matt Redman! I just downloaded his 'greatest hits' CD the other week and I am LOVING it!! 10,000 reason is my favorite song of his along with "Never Let Go." I know and enjoy that Mark Schultz song as well! My area never really had good reception with KLOVE so I have been out of the loop with christian music until this past fall. I grew up listening to Amy Grant, Michael W. Smith and Stephen Curtis Chapman :) I am going to see Chris Tomlin in a few weeks! I have never seen him live so I'm excited! :)

Oh yes I also love Matt Redman's "Never Let Go" as well as "Blessed Be Your Name". Aww man I would love to see Chris Tomlin live! I am sure you will have a great time and be uplifted.

If you have an IPhone/ipad or Android phone you can download an app called 88.3 The Wind it's a Christian Radio Station and its awesome!! It gives you a list of the songs that have been played, this way you can note the ones you like and buy them via iTunes or Amazon etc


----------



## bballbaby

Koko - I will have to download The Wind on my ipad - i actually just got one for Christmas! :)


----------



## bballbaby

koko - so are you getting excited to start this next month? what is your plan? hope you are well!


----------



## Kokopop

bballbaby said:


> koko - so are you getting excited to start this next month? what is your plan? hope you are well!

I am great Bball! Trying really not to obsess about this and stay away from google but finding it quite difficult :dohh:, especially since we decided not to tell anyone that we are doing IVF. So having support from you ladies is awesome since you all understand what's it like going through this journey. :hugs:

I am really excited and at times I feel like time is dragging :haha:. Then I recall that I want to lose some weight and seems like there isn't enough time for that lol!

I start Stims on the 15th March and hopefully ER on the 28th and ET five days later. I was reading Habbabuk 2:2-3 last week and it says:

"write the vision and make it plain on tablets, That he may run who reads it. For the vision is yet for an appointed time; But at the end it will speak, and it will not lie. Though it tarried, wait for it; Because it will surely come, it will not tarry."

It got me thinking throughout the weekend and decided to do just like what it says so I downloaded a scrapbook app and "wrote" out my vision of what's going to happen I've even included pics of ultrasound, due date, pics of nursery ideas, how I will style my hair during pregnancy, products that I will use etc lol. And for the past 2 days when I pray I make sure I hold it and incl my prayer over them. All I know is that God promised that:

"my word that goes out from my mouth: it will not return to me empty, but will accomplish what I desire and achieve the purpose for which I sent it" Isaiah 55:11. 

So Lord I am standing on these 2 promises and trusting that in Jesus name it will come to pass! (Sorry long post :haha:)

So how have you been? Have you been to the Dr's? had your first ultrasound? Must be exciting :happydance:


----------



## Kokopop

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is doing fine.

Chichi- how are you? Have you started to have any cravings?

Izzie74- how are you doing?

Praying lady- have you started taking clomid? What cd do/did you take them on cd3-7??

Babybemine - how is your femara cycle going? Was it femara + iui? 

TypeA- how are you doing? Have the cyst gone away?

Wannabemomma- how are you holding up? How did the appt with the Dr go? 

Thinking and praying for you all!

xoxo


----------



## PrayingLady

Kokopop said:


> Hi ladies! Hope everyone is doing fine.
> 
> Chichi- how are you? Have you started to have any cravings?
> 
> Izzie74- how are you doing?
> 
> Praying lady- have you started taking clomid? What cd do/did you take them on cd3-7??
> 
> Babybemine - how is your femara cycle going? Was it femara + iui?
> 
> TypeA- how are you doing? Have the cyst gone away?
> 
> Wannabemomma- how are you holding up? How did the appt with the Dr go?
> 
> Thinking and praying for you all!
> 
> xoxo

 
Hey hun.

I haven't started it at yet!!!! Still waiting on af she suppose to show her face the end of the month... ugh.


----------



## bballbaby

Yes I am the same way with Google. We have a love/hate relationship as well :dohh: The thing is it is so hard to compare yourself with others through this journey because everyone is in this IF boat for different reasons. 

I think it is a great idea you have kept it to yourself. We shared with immediate family and siblings and I was still shocked by some comments from family members. Just total ignorance because they really have no idea what it is like to go through this. 

March 15th will be here before you know it! I loved your scriptures and what a fabulous way to remember this special time! Great idea to keep a vision of your future. I pray this month is it for you!

AFM - tomorrow is my 7 week scan. Everything was right on track at my 5 week scan. The nurses seemed very optimistic on the phone after last scan. I have been in this situation before so I know we are definitely not out of the woods yet so to speak. I am praying for a nice strong heartbeat! 

The Chris Tomlin concert was AMAZING!!! So inspiring. A pastor by the name of Lou Giglio spoke halfway through the concert and turned the place into a church. It was awesome to worship with so many others. He was a very animated speaker and really had a way of sharing His word. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIMAlt_2-To





Kokopop said:


> bballbaby said:
> 
> 
> koko - so are you getting excited to start this next month? what is your plan? hope you are well!
> 
> I am great Bball! Trying really not to obsess about this and stay away from google but finding it quite difficult :dohh:, especially since we decided not to tell anyone that we are doing IVF. So having support from you ladies is awesome since you all understand what's it like going through this journey. :hugs:
> 
> I am really excited and at times I feel like time is dragging :haha:. Then I recall that I want to lose some weight and seems like there isn't enough time for that lol!
> 
> I start Stims on the 15th March and hopefully ER on the 28th and ET five days later. I was reading Habbabuk 2:2-3 last week and it says:
> 
> "write the vision and make it plain on tablets, That he may run who reads it. For the vision is yet for an appointed time; But at the end it will speak, and it will not lie. Though it tarried, wait for it; Because it will surely come, it will not tarry."
> 
> It got me thinking throughout the weekend and decided to do just like what it says so I downloaded a scrapbook app and "wrote" out my vision of what's going to happen I've even included pics of ultrasound, due date, pics of nursery ideas, how I will style my hair during pregnancy, products that I will use etc lol. And for the past 2 days when I pray I make sure I hold it and incl my prayer over them. All I know is that God promised that:
> 
> "my word that goes out from my mouth: it will not return to me empty, but will accomplish what I desire and achieve the purpose for which I sent it" Isaiah 55:11.
> 
> So Lord I am standing on these 2 promises and trusting that in Jesus name it will come to pass! (Sorry long post :haha:)
> 
> So how have you been? Have you been to the Dr's? had your first ultrasound? Must be exciting :happydance:Click to expand...


----------



## Kokopop

PrayingLady said:


> Kokopop said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Hope everyone is doing fine.
> 
> Chichi- how are you? Have you started to have any cravings?
> 
> Izzie74- how are you doing?
> 
> Praying lady- have you started taking clomid? What cd do/did you take them on cd3-7??
> 
> Babybemine - how is your femara cycle going? Was it femara + iui?
> 
> TypeA- how are you doing? Have the cyst gone away?
> 
> Wannabemomma- how are you holding up? How did the appt with the Dr go?
> 
> Thinking and praying for you all!
> 
> xoxo
> 
> 
> Hey hun.
> 
> I haven't started it at yet!!!! Still waiting on af she suppose to show her face the end of the month... ugh.Click to expand...

She will soon be there! I bet you've never thgt that they will come a day when you will be impatiently waiting for AF to arrive :haha:


----------



## typeA TTC

Hey ladies- its been a crazy emotional weekend so I'll start from the beginning i got word last wednesday that my beta was negative so I stopped the progesterone. Got my period on Thursday afternoon. Called to schedule my baseline ultrasound to make sure the cyst went away and so the dr would give me the all clear for next cycle. My dr takes blood during this appt to check for things I never question. I was so pumped because the cyst had gone away and everything was fine. About 2 hours after I left the clinic my dr called twice. My beta was now positive at 24. So I was pregnant. But I was bleeding heavily. So I went back to the dr and was given the progesterone oil shot intermuscularly. I went back on Saturday and my beta was negative again. It was a chemical pregnancy at 4 weeks. So I am now on my next cycle of meds and looking forward to trying again. 

I asked God for a sign that I could actually get pregnant and I received the sign. I'm sad that the chemical happened but am much more at peace knowing it can actually happen! 

Praying for all of you - have a blessed Monday!


----------



## bballbaby

type A - i'm so sorry to hear what you have gone through this weekend. many hugs to you. i know exactly what you mean about being at peace knowing it can happen. you will get there! it does work! when it is your time it will be an awesome moment. it will be perfect in God's time. sending prayers to you and praying your next attempt is your magic moment!


----------



## bballbaby

I just wanted to let you know that I was released to the OB the other day. One strong heartbeat was detected! For anyone reading this...if you are doubting if a natural FET would work....I am here to tell you it most certainly can work! My situation was MF only so it worked with our situation. 

Praying for you all!


----------



## typeA TTC

Woohoo!! Graduation!!


----------



## wannabemomma

typeA TTC said:


> Hey ladies- its been a crazy emotional weekend so I'll start from the beginning i got word last wednesday that my beta was negative so I stopped the progesterone. Got my period on Thursday afternoon. Called to schedule my baseline ultrasound to make sure the cyst went away and so the dr would give me the all clear for next cycle. My dr takes blood during this appt to check for things I never question. I was so pumped because the cyst had gone away and everything was fine. About 2 hours after I left the clinic my dr called twice. My beta was now positive at 24. So I was pregnant. But I was bleeding heavily. So I went back to the dr and was given the progesterone oil shot intermuscularly. I went back on Saturday and my beta was negative again. It was a chemical pregnancy at 4 weeks. So I am now on my next cycle of meds and looking forward to trying again.
> 
> I asked God for a sign that I could actually get pregnant and I received the sign. I'm sad that the chemical happened but am much more at peace knowing it can actually happen!
> 
> Praying for all of you - have a blessed Monday!

TypeA - I am sorry to hear about your chemical. I had a miscarriage this cycle as well. I was told my beta was 25 on 2/7 by 2/12 it was negative. I had also asked God to give me a sign. I believe everything happens for a reason. I have been doing a lot of faith and soul searching but am finally feeling better about it. God has a plan for us!


----------



## wannabemomma

Kokopop said:


> bballbaby said:
> 
> 
> koko - so are you getting excited to start this next month? what is your plan? hope you are well!
> 
> I am great Bball! Trying really not to obsess about this and stay away from google but finding it quite difficult :dohh:, especially since we decided not to tell anyone that we are doing IVF. So having support from you ladies is awesome since you all understand what's it like going through this journey. :hugs:
> 
> I am really excited and at times I feel like time is dragging :haha:. Then I recall that I want to lose some weight and seems like there isn't enough time for that lol!
> 
> I start Stims on the 15th March and hopefully ER on the 28th and ET five days later. I was reading Habbabuk 2:2-3 last week and it says:
> 
> "write the vision and make it plain on tablets, That he may run who reads it. For the vision is yet for an appointed time; But at the end it will speak, and it will not lie. Though it tarried, wait for it; Because it will surely come, it will not tarry."
> 
> It got me thinking throughout the weekend and decided to do just like what it says so I downloaded a scrapbook app and "wrote" out my vision of what's going to happen I've even included pics of ultrasound, due date, pics of nursery ideas, how I will style my hair during pregnancy, products that I will use etc lol. And for the past 2 days when I pray I make sure I hold it and incl my prayer over them. All I know is that God promised that:
> 
> "my word that goes out from my mouth: it will not return to me empty, but will accomplish what I desire and achieve the purpose for which I sent it" Isaiah 55:11.
> 
> So Lord I am standing on these 2 promises and trusting that in Jesus name it will come to pass! (Sorry long post :haha:)
> 
> So how have you been? Have you been to the Dr's? had your first ultrasound? Must be exciting :happydance:Click to expand...

I love the idea of the scrapbook ap. What is it called?


----------



## wannabemomma

Hi ladies! I hope everyone is doing well! I am sorry I have been MIA lately. I have been doing quit a bit of faith and soul searching after learning of my miscarriage. I have to go in for D&C next Tuesday. Trying to be relaxed and let god lead me on the path he has planned out for us. My doctor is also doing a hystrography as well. I am sorry I am sure I butchered the spelling of that. He says he would do a FET in April if we are ready. He wants to rule everything out but says, great news we know you can get pregnant! Now let's make it stick!

You all are so wonderful. I have been reading the posts I have missed and they bring my spirits up. I am done being mad and ready to accept God knows what he is doing!

Happy Thursday!


----------



## typeA TTC

Oh wannabe- I'm so sorry! Please let us know how your D&C goes! I'm so sorry you have to go through this. I feel like you and am at peace with my journey now. I feel like God will make it happen for us!!


----------



## Kokopop

Type A & Wannabe - I am really sorry to hear of what you've both gone through recently and I pray and believe that this is the cycle that you will both get your sticky bean!!

Wannabe - when I read your comment about "ready to accept God knows what his doing" ( I like that) it made me think of that song by Don Moen - 

"God will make a way
Where there seems to be no way
He works in ways we cannot see
He will make a way for"

Sometimes we just need to remember He is busy working in the background :)


----------



## Kokopop

wannabemomma said:


> Kokopop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bballbaby said:
> 
> 
> koko - so are you getting excited to start this next month? what is your plan? hope you are well!
> 
> I am great Bball! Trying really not to obsess about this and stay away from google but finding it quite difficult :dohh:, especially since we decided not to tell anyone that we are doing IVF. So having support from you ladies is awesome since you all understand what's it like going through this journey. :hugs:
> 
> I am really excited and at times I feel like time is dragging :haha:. Then I recall that I want to lose some weight and seems like there isn't enough time for that lol!
> 
> I start Stims on the 15th March and hopefully ER on the 28th and ET five days later. I was reading Habbabuk 2:2-3 last week and it says:
> 
> "write the vision and make it plain on tablets, That he may run who reads it. For the vision is yet for an appointed time; But at the end it will speak, and it will not lie. Though it tarried, wait for it; Because it will surely come, it will not tarry."
> 
> It got me thinking throughout the weekend and decided to do just like what it says so I downloaded a scrapbook app and "wrote" out my vision of what's going to happen I've even included pics of ultrasound, due date, pics of nursery ideas, how I will style my hair during pregnancy, products that I will use etc lol. And for the past 2 days when I pray I make sure I hold it and incl my prayer over them. All I know is that God promised that:
> 
> "my word that goes out from my mouth: it will not return to me empty, but will accomplish what I desire and achieve the purpose for which I sent it" Isaiah 55:11.
> 
> So Lord I am standing on these 2 promises and trusting that in Jesus name it will come to pass! (Sorry long post :haha:)
> 
> So how have you been? Have you been to the Dr's? had your first ultrasound? Must be exciting :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I love the idea of the scrapbook ap. What is it called?Click to expand...

The App is called ScrapPad and its free too :winkwink:


----------



## Praying4bump

He wannabe,

I hope your D&C went as well as it could have and you're doing ok.


----------



## typeA TTC

Wannabe- I agree...please let us know how you are!


----------



## wannabemomma

Hi everyone! Thank you for the concern! The D&C went as well as it could of I guess. I ended up having an allergic reaction to the antibotic they gave me through my IV. I am allergic to Penclin (sp?!) but they gave me Leviquin. So had to stay longer for them to monitor me. 

However, I have some AMAZING news. I went in yesterday for a follow up and my doc said well you already have a lining of 6.6 and it looks like you are going to ovulate today...........................:saywhat: 

I have not ovulated on my own in 2 years, with that being said I have no had a period on my own in 2 years. So we were floored. I understand that this is a shot in the dark because I actually think we missed it according to OPKs but if I could at least get a period on my own I will be jumping for joy! :happydance: I know it is not the outcome we wanted but to feel "normal" is amazing!! God is showing me he is watching and listening!!

I hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## wannabemomma

we also have not told anyone that I am afraid to say it outloud. I just know you guys would understand though!


----------



## PrayingLady

wannabemomma said:


> we also have not told anyone that I am afraid to say it outloud. I just know you guys would understand though!

 
awesome news!!! Im happy for you!:happydance:


----------



## typeA TTC

I would take getting my period normally ANYDAY!!! I'm like you....never get them on my own!


----------



## Kokopop

Great news Wannabe!


----------



## Kokopop

Hi Ladies,

I hope you are all well. Wow this thread has been really quite! I just wanted to pop in and share my testimony that after 4yrs of trying to conceive we finally got our :bfp: on Friday!! :happydance: God has been completely faithful and awesome in this journey. He truly is unchanging, He is the same yesterday, today and will remain the same tomorrow. Just stand on His promises and they will surely come to pass. But of course we also have to do our part, do His will, to trust, love, obey etc 

I believe that He will do the same for all you ladies and I will definently continue to keep you all in my prayers. I thank each and everyone of you for your prayers and support as you know we didn't really share what we were going through with our friends or family. So I really do appreciate the words of encouragement and support.

I would like to share a song that really encouraged me during this whole cycle. It's by Mark Schultz - I Am. It reminded me that God is in control and He made the heaven, walked on water, calmed the seas etc so He can definently bless us with a baby. Here is a link.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=plpp&v=c-HIKxnSZSA


"_*Therefore I tell you, whatever you ask in prayer, believe that you have received it, and it will be yours" Mark 11:24.*_


----------



## Dynamicmae

Good evening ladies!! Please pray for me!! I get really scared every now and then that I'm gonna loose our baby.... I know is natural to worry but I'd like to pray against this fear!!
How are you feeling Sarag? How did your scan go last Wednesday?


----------



## Kokopop

Dynamicmae said:


> Good evening ladies!! Please pray for me!! I get really scared every now and then that I'm gonna loose our baby.... I know is natural to worry but I'd like to pray against this fear!!
> How are you feeling Sarag? How did your scan go last Wednesday?

Hello Dynamicmae - first of all congrats on being pregnant! I pray you have a happy and healthy 9mths.

James 4:7 tells us to "therefore submit to God. Resist the devil and he will flee from you" 

What I understand here is that we should surrender everything/our all to God. Withstand/reject those fears, doubts etc that the devil tries to implant in order to steal our joy and he will run away from us. So take hold of that fear reject it in Jesus name and tell that fear that The Lord said in 

Exodus 23:26 that "No one shall suffer miscarriage or be barren in your land; I will fulfill the number of your days."

And stand firm in this promise. Lets keep praying for each other. :hugs:


----------



## Dynamicmae

Kokopop said:


> Dynamicmae said:
> 
> 
> Good evening ladies!! Please pray for me!! I get really scared every now and then that I'm gonna loose our baby.... I know is natural to worry but I'd like to pray against this fear!!
> How are you feeling Sarag? How did your scan go last Wednesday?
> 
> Hello Dynamicmae - first of all congrats on being pregnant! I pray you have a happy and healthy 9mths.
> 
> James 4:7 tells us to "therefore submit to God. Resist the devil and he will flee from you"
> 
> What I understand here is that we should surrender everything/our all to God. Withstand/reject those fears, doubts etc that the devil tries to implant in order to steal our joy and he will run away from us. So take hold of that fear reject it in Jesus name and tell that fear that The Lord said in
> 
> Exodus 23:26 that "No one shall suffer miscarriage or be barren in your land; I will fulfill the number of your days."
> 
> And stand firm in this promise. Lets keep praying for each other. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you sooooo much!


----------



## wannabemomma

Hi Ladies!! I am so glad to see some activity back on this thread! After my miscarriage I was very discouraged, even mad. Now I am ready to try again in May and letting god know I am here for his ride! I pray this is my husband and I's turn to live the miracle of having a child.


----------



## chichifab

Hi ladies,

It's been a long time since I came here. To all the new ladies, hello and welcome to this lovely thread. To the ladies that have had a BFP, congratulations and may the almighty God see you through your pregnancies. And to the ladies that have suffered a loss, never give up, God hears your cries and he wants the best for you. 

I'm happy this thread is still going. Trust God and he will give you strength and courage through anything. 

God bless you all and you are all in my prayers!!


----------



## typeA TTC

About to start my first IVF. Prayful that God will bless us soon with a little miracle. I'm so inspired by those who have done IVF multiple times! 

Blessings ladies!


----------



## wannabemomma

Hi Ladies- I hope you are all doing well. I wanted to request you keep me in your prayers as my husband and I start our journey into our first FET. I am feeling upbeat about this. I have open my heart and mind to god to let him lead the way.


----------



## Praying4bump

God luck wonnabe. Im praying you get your bfp.


----------



## bballbaby

I haven't been on in awhile but I just wanted to say congratulations to those that are pregnant and to those still in the wait, be strong and know the Lord our God is with us always. Through the highest of highs and lowest of lows. I pray for everyone's strength and will pray for all of you on this thread! Be blessed!


----------



## MummyWant2be

hi Ladies,

I'm still here, waiting for my Rainbow baby...and i'll be starting 100mg clomid tomorrow night...:thumbup: Praying so hard that this is it,if not we try something else,i've just givene all in God's capable hands. please do keep me in your prayers as well.:hugs:

and hope you all are doing fine.and God continues to bless each and evryone of you.:hugs:


----------



## chichifab

MummyWant2be said:


> hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm still here, waiting for my Rainbow baby...and i'll be starting 100mg clomid tomorrow night...:thumbup: Praying so hard that this is it,if not we try something else,i've just givene all in God's capable hands. please do keep me in your prayers as well.:hugs:
> 
> and hope you all are doing fine.and God continues to bless each and evryone of you.:hugs:

I will be keeping you in my prayers!! All the best with the cycle and may the Almighty God give you peace and strength through it :hugs:


----------



## vkj73

hi ladies,
wanted to pop in and say hi.
i just posted a thread earlier today about wondering, 
"could af arriving today be a sign that we're not meant to have more."
(we just went through our first round of clomid, trigger shot, iui).

we really wanted things to happen naturally, but that hasn't happened (we've been ttc #2 since june 2012).

i'm torn, is "god's way" for us supposed to be natural, or did god help us with science and technology so we can try for another? 

i know this is a big topic, but i'm trying to get some insight/wrap my head around "assisted conception."

with that said, i will start clomid tomorrow (second time around).

i've prayed for insight and understanding (even signs). i feel like i'm looking/reading into everything. and here i am, on cd1.

thank you in advance ladies. 
:hugs:


----------



## wannabemomma

Hi - I believe God gives us the strength to go as far as we allow ourselves to go
If you feel assisted conception is crossing that line maybe that's God's plan for you. I believe God has put my husband and I on this path because we have something special coming to us. Not sure what but maybe its him just saying not yet be patient. For my own peace at mind those are my thoughts.

I pray you get your BFP soon and keep God close to your heart.


----------



## vkj73

thank you wannabemomma.

i appreciate your reply.

good luck to you:hugs:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Hope213

HI :)
We have been trying to conceive 5 yrs now.. We will have an appointment at the fertility clinic end of next month.. We were there about 4 yrs ago and all the tests were done but we didn't want to start treatments yet... We adopted a wonderful son 2011. What we have been reading we want to try IUI with donor sperm. We have severe MF. I am 33 and DH is 38. 
I am just so devastated with so many friends having babies naturally. I feel I need to have a break from FB because I just can't see all these people with their bellies... And yet I am happy for them..Its just so hard. Its so hard to have this huge desire to carry a child and yet be unable to conceive! And some of my Christian friends don't agree with treatments.. Oh well. 
I am just having such a hard day today..So sad and hopeless...


----------



## vkj73

Hope213 said:


> HI :)
> We have been trying to conceive 5 yrs now.. We will have an appointment at the fertility clinic end of next month.. We were there about 4 yrs ago and all the tests were done but we didn't want to start treatments yet... We adopted a wonderful son 2011. What we have been reading we want to try IUI with donor sperm. We have severe MF. I am 33 and DH is 38.
> I am just so devastated with so many friends having babies naturally. I feel I need to have a break from FB because I just can't see all these people with their bellies... And yet I am happy for them..Its just so hard. Its so hard to have this huge desire to carry a child and yet be unable to conceive! And some of my Christian friends don't agree with treatments.. Oh well.
> I am just having such a hard day today..So sad and hopeless...

sending you :hug: and :dust:


----------



## vkj73

hi ladies,
what prayer and/or quote has helped you the most during the ttc process?

thank you in advance:hug:


----------



## Rurin

Hi - just popping in on this lovely thread!

There have been so many verses God has given me for strength these last three years. The one I pray most often is Romans 12:12

'Be joyful in hope, patient in affliction and faithful in prayer.'
With His help, it has kept my heart in peace a lot - not everyday, I still have low days and wobbles, but a lot.


----------



## Katarina

Hi ladies, I have been so inspired by this thread.
I am 13dpiui today and having blood test tomorrow. Threw up this morning and also noticed some blood when I wipe. I am still keeping my faith in God. What He has started He will also finish.
Praying for you all.


----------



## Praying4bump

Good luck Katarina! Your symptoms sound promising. I am 1 dp trigger. 

Good luck ladies!

:happydance:


----------



## vkj73

hello to all!
wannabemomma, looks like you have good news:thumbup:

i have my 3rd scan tomorrow. for some reason, my body didn't respond as well to the clomid this round (4th round), so the follicles are slowly growing (kind of like a "normal" cycle). we'll find out tomorrow what the next step is.

good luck and prayers to all!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wannabemomma

Katrina - I will be praying for you. 

Vkj - Yes, I do!!! God has answered our prayers!! I am 10 weeks today. We got to see our little miracle yesterday :) 

My prayers and thoughts are with you all. May God hear our petitions and grant us the peace and strength we seek.


----------



## prayers12

vkj73 said:


> hi ladies,
> what prayer and/or quote has helped you the most during the ttc process?
> 
> thank you in advance:hug:


Jeremiah 29:11 For I know the plans I have for you, declares the LORD, plans for welfare and not for evil, to give you a future and a hope.


----------



## vkj73

congrats wannabemomma!!!:hugs:

prayers12 and rurin, thank you for the thoughtful passages.

love and prayers to all:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## blondi76

Hi, I see no one has been on here for a couple months, but I am really wanting to join in this wonderful thread. I have 4 children from a previous marriage. My husband and I now had tried for 2 and a half years for a baby and we finally got pregnant in January this year. This was our sweet little miracle baby. My husband had a vasectomy 10 years back during his previous marriage and we had it reversed so we could start trying to have our own child together. I am 37 , and was having a few ovulations issues and he is 44 and so Im feeling like I dont have too much time. Anyways, once we were pregnant we went up in front of the church to have them pray for our baby and a healthy pregnancy. Everything went great until I was 23 weeks along and I ended up with IC and lost our baby boy on June 9th. Most devastating thing we have gone through. :cry: Its been 3 months now and we are wanting to try again, and Im praying we will get pregnant soon and that it wont take another 2 and a half years to conceive. I have much more faith this time that it will work sooner and I have been praying for God to bless us with another child. Please pray for us! This has been just a hard year for us. I dont know how anyone can make it through life without God. He has helped comfort us so much during this time. Im praying this will be our time for another BFP!


----------



## vkj73

sending baby dust and prayers your way blondi76.
i'm so sorry to hear you've gone through a rough time.

may your time here on ttc be short and sweet so can you move on to the pregnancy threads.

god bless.

:hug:


----------



## Unlucky41

This life seems so painful. At church all the ladies my age have finished their families and I haven't started. I have been trying since I was 30 years which I didn't think is too old. At the beginning it all seemed great after 3 months I was pregnant but then the nightmare started. I ofcourse miscarriage at 8weeks and then we started again. This time no joy we saw the doctor and they confirmed that I had DOR.

4 fail ivf cycles we realised I have worst eggs then a 42 year old. The doctor said this should be the last cycle before I should give up. Is God really so heartless to answer prayers as NO all the time ?

I feel so sad when I go to church he has blessed everyone except for me!


----------



## vkj73

Unlucky41 said:


> This life seems so painful. At church all the ladies my age have finished their families and I haven't started. I have been trying since I was 30 years which I didn't think is too old. At the beginning it all seemed great after 3 months I was pregnant but then the nightmare started. I ofcourse miscarriage at 8weeks and then we started again. This time no joy we saw the doctor and they confirmed that I had DOR.
> 
> 4 fail ivf cycles we realised I have worst eggs then a 42 year old. The doctor said this should be the last cycle before I should give up. Is God really so heartless to answer prayers as NO all the time ?
> 
> I feel so sad when I go to church he has blessed everyone except for me!

Unlucky,
I wish I had the answers for you. I'm so sorry you're feeling that way.
I pray that you will not feel abandoned and that you will feel God's love
and believe that he will carry you through.

Sending you love and prayers from California.


----------



## Unlucky41

vkj73 said:


> Unlucky41 said:
> 
> 
> This life seems so painful. At church all the ladies my age have finished their families and I haven't started. I have been trying since I was 30 years which I didn't think is too old. At the beginning it all seemed great after 3 months I was pregnant but then the nightmare started. I ofcourse miscarriage at 8weeks and then we started again. This time no joy we saw the doctor and they confirmed that I had DOR.
> 
> 4 fail ivf cycles we realised I have worst eggs then a 42 year old. The doctor said this should be the last cycle before I should give up. Is God really so heartless to answer prayers as NO all the time ?
> 
> I feel so sad when I go to church he has blessed everyone except for me!
> 
> Unlucky,
> I wish I had the answers for you. I'm so sorry you're feeling that way.
> I pray that you will not feel abandoned and that you will feel God's love
> and believe that he will carry you through.
> 
> Sending you love and prayers from California.Click to expand...

Thanks for this


----------



## chichifab

Hello,

This thread has been silent for a couple of years! I trolled through the posts and I would like to congratulate all the bfp!!! God really came through for us!! I thought I revive this thread as we embark on trying to conceive no 2. I also believe that this thread can help other people as it did for me. So if you would like to join me in standing in Faith on this journey I would be honoured. The bible says.....ask and you shall be given......


----------



## PinkLuv24

Wow this is really great to see! Prayers for BFP for all of you! Please add me to your prayers too. I had been wanting a baby for quite some time and had an unplanned pregnancy in May/June. The circumstances were less than ideal but I felt so blessed! I then had an early m/c and now am going to try Frozen AI this month. Any advice/experience/encouragement/prayers welcomed! Thanks!


----------



## Unlucky41

Love to join you girls. We had our daughter after our fifth ivf. We also want to try for a second. Would love to share your journeys with you. 

Although I am blessed to have hada bfp I do get quite sad when everyone around me gets it so easy. I think infertility in some ways scar you for life. Please pray that I am not so bitter. 

Will pray that God answers our prayers with a yes!


----------



## Psalm23v6

Hi Ladies, may I join this thread? My DH and I just went through our second failed IVF. We are devastated. It is hard not to lose hope and feel like God isn't answering our prayers when all we want to be is parents. Hoping for all your support and prayers as we continue our journey. 

Wishing blessings on you all.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I would love to join you please! Also can I recommend that you read a book named super natural child birth, it's very inspiring and helps you to keep faith that God will come through for you! (Obviously it's not about childbirth really, more about conceiving in the first place) I was lent a copy by my friend at church.

We are already blessed with three children. After a traumatic birth with our third dh made the huge mistake of having a vasectomy, we have since had it reversed and though technically it was a success he has been left with 100% antibodies. So really IVF with icsi is our only option and we have a consultation at the end of the month. Every month I still believe there may have been a miracle and that we will find ourselves pregnant without having to have the treatment. I wasn't sure how most Christian people felt about fertility treatment, but the way I see it God made those break throughs in science happen so that couples who for whatever reason couldn't achieve a pregnancy naturally had another chance? 

I will keep you all in my prayers, even more so those of you who haven't been blessed with any children. Hang in there xx


----------



## Odiea

Hi! I stumbled on this thread while looking for something and anything to help me stay strong while I wait for God to fulfil his promise of giving me children. I must admit it isn't a coincidence at all cos I realised every lady who joined this thread eventually got a bfp!

Hubby (31) & I (25) decided to have kids as soon as we got married but we got bumped when I wasn't taking in. After several tests were run on us, doctors couldn't point out anything in particular that was wrong with us, we were fine according to them yet month after month, I kept seeing Af even when we bd'd properly
We chose to go into prayers. We received & believed God's promise in his word and to us directly that we'll have children

It's been almost a year now! I'm presently in a 2 weeks wait period, i'm really hoping this is it. No obvious sign yet, but i'm trusting God fully that this will be a bfp

I'm praying for you all as well!


----------



## chichifab

Hi ladies, 
Im glad this thread is still helping other women! People think God and science don't mix but my thinking is God is the giver of life and how ever the child was created, he still created that child. 
Now i haven't been here for a while but since i started this thread, i have been blessed with a gorgeous boy who is 2 years old now and i am 16 weeks pregnant through ivf with my second. Psalms 37 says that if you delegently seek him he shall grant you the desires of your heart.


----------

